# NMI Social: RIP BignBrown, Ektamine, and all those before them!



## theotherside

This social is dedicated to the memory of our good friend Ektamine. Look upon us with a smile my friend


----------



## theotherside

So how is everyone doing this sunday evening? Anyone talked to gavatron?


----------



## muvolution

Ektamine, I always enjoyed talking to you, man, you had a great sense of humor - I don't know if I ever laughed as hard as when you posted that comic. I can only hope that your family and friends recover from your death and that you are happier now, or at least have been set free from the pain and pressures I know you felt.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Anyone know what happened?


----------



## theotherside

Family is keeping it quiet for good reason. I think he would want us to keep on keepin on


----------



## nuttynutskin

How did they find out? No meaning to probe, just kind of frustrating to not know the details.


----------



## theotherside

They would like everything be quiet...so let's all rejoice in the time we had with him and keep the socail going for him. 

Another Monday morning is coming in a few  Maybe it will be a better day than today was.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

*hugs TOS*  I know you were close to him, and I know it's been especially hard on you because of that.  But, ektamine will make wherever he is now even cooler than he made Bluelight!  He'll be preparing for our inevitable arrivals in the future.  We will see him again.

He'll be watching us tripping from above, so he doesn't have to read about our experiences in trip reports anymore, y'know? This social is definitely in his honor; he would want us to continue as we were. To think and be positive.  It is difficult right now, but he's the kind of guy who would have wanted laughter at his funeral instead of tears, y'know?


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine was a great Meme comic maker. I wish I could have seen more of them.
The one he showed us was spot on haha.
He also knew quite a bit about sea glass. 
The dude has total respect in my mind. I'll miss him definitely, and I'll miss out on what could have been. But we'll keep on keepin' on.
Sucks he died right at the same time my father died, only one year later. Made for quite the mind fucked couple of days of doom & gloom.


----------



## Swerlz

OMG are you fuckin serious with this?!?!?!



This upsets me.. My heart, prayers, and thoughts go out to his family and friends. I'll miss him


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah, it's really tragic.
He died May 30th. And it was a mystery to us as to where he went for quite some time.


----------



## coelophysis

Here's his shrine thread 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=577432


----------



## theotherside

He has one in Trip Reports, EADD, and Bluelight Shrine. He was loved across the board and his passing is hitting many people. If you add up all three places he has at least one hundred words of love from Bluelighters...makes me love this site even more


----------



## JoshE

Man it's cold >.<

And thankfully Monday is done and dusted 

How is everyone?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## JoshE

I'm good Captain, How you doing?

Its.so.quiet.......

Hello?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good morning!  (or evening) social 

Ektamine would have indeed wanted us to keep on keepin' on, I do miss him.

What's everybody up to?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so tired, which is rather unfortunate. I am also hungry and just finished 30 to 45 minutes of weight lifting at the gym. :D That is the good part.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

No wonder you're tired!  Weightlifting takes a lot out of a person.  I haven't done it in so long... I should really get a membership to a gym so I can build up some bulk.  Then maybe people would stop underestimating me for being so small.  >.>

In other news, I hope everyone's Mondays are going well!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It definitely does tire one out quickly. I did 100 reps of seated leg reps @ 315lbs.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I wish I had the funds to lift and eat better, I've lost 23lbs since my peak about 6 months ago.


----------



## theotherside

My diet goes something like this...eat all week, jog, etc. ....then eat the smallest portions allowable on stim weekends.


----------



## nuttynutskin

The meth diet?


----------



## theotherside

No never liked meth too much 
You?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nope, never tried it and I don't plan to. I'm bored, time for a video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te4dvUG0Rak


----------



## the toad

Meth is poopoo...

On a totally different subject however...

What the hell are you supposed to do when a family member is losing their mind? I try to be nice about it and she acts like I agree with her craziness.... so I instead tell her that shit she says is crazy talk and she runs off and cries and that doesn't help either...

Ignoring her is impossible... and I find myself just drinking all the time to deal with it...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

If you feel she is going to hurt herself, you, or somebody else, I recommend contacting the appropriate authorities.


----------



## theotherside

I have tried it when I was a teenager but after the first rush it just keeps you stimulated with  nof much euphoria. 

What is the next movie you are going to watch nutty?


----------



## the toad

Naw its not like that NT its like all she ever talks about is bad shit that's happened in the past and screwups she or others have made... and she's super passive agressive about it and most of the time you just want to say "go fuck yourself.... but its my mom... so yea...

I kinda feel like  its my fault.... I was always in trouble as a kid then was an alcoholic then an opiate addict.... she  was fine thru all that but then I get cleaned up and go back to school and work a normal job and she is fucked.... like she's got nothin real to worry about so she just makes new problems out of old ones that were already solved....


----------



## nuttynutskin

Oh my if that doesn't remind me of a certain family member at times lol. Not to make light out of whatever is going on. Not sure what to tell you tho other than try to not get reeled in. Just try to stay calm and if she tries to play games just give vague answers. Can't really do much about it unless she's hurting someone or something or breaking shit. Have you tried to get her on meds? I'm guessing she would just refuse.


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> What is the next movie you are going to watch nutty?



Lol... I wasn't going to watch a movie I was posting a vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te4dvUG0Rak


----------



## the toad

nuttynutskin said:


> Oh my if that doesn't remind me of a certain family member at times lol. Not to make light out of whatever is going on. Not sure what to tell you tho other than try to not get reeled in. Just try to stay calm and if she tries to play games just give vague answers. Can't really do much about it unless she's hurting someone or something or breaking shit. Have you tried to get her on meds? I'm guessing she would just refuse.



No its fine... I try to make light of things whenever I can just kinda got to me today and I needed to just tell some peeps...

Btw your pretty much on the same level as me as far as your recommendations lol... she won't go to the doc... or anywhere else outside of her property.. she used to be pretty normal...

Its so weird... nothing happened to her or anything.... its just like once everything started being really good and the whole family finally grew up and started doing well she goes off the reservation and its like wtf....

I don't expect any real answers... I know there isn't any specific answer I just appreciate that I can share this here... seems like most of my "real life" friends just try to offer advice and its like yea that doesn't work and they always say oh u just need to do "whatever" and yea.... 

Anyways.... it'll work out one way or another eventually.... things always do....


----------



## Trinitee

CI - O. M. G. As I read that I thought, "gah, sounds like my mom." then you said it's your mom. Dewd. I feel like I SO know what you're saying and after a lifetime of trying everything under the sun to remedy it, I can tell you this: there is no answer. Nothing works. At least not for good. The crazy seeps into every crevice of your life and you either smile and nod, or stop coming around. (and even if you choose the latter, it still doesn't work...) 

It's taken me all this time to post. He was TOO YOUNG damn it. Ektamine passing has been on my mind WAY a lot. The last I heard from him, he lent an ear when I was having a bad day. To think we were all asking about him for days and he was gone... Too sad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Meth is a really great drug.  I am very ADHD though, and I wouldn't recommend people use methamphetamine unless they are sure they can get good quality d-methamphetamine.  It's not worth it to find racemic speed  IMO. 

It's also something you just cannot use frequently, it's not good to use it like that.


----------



## the toad

She will probly be back to normal soon because I'm about to lose it.... that's when she does fine... when I'm killing myself lol... (figureatively)


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Meth is a really great drug.



For real? I've seen tweakers and the way that they were acting and how they looked was enough to steer me clear. I mean what's so great about staying up for a week straight? Personally I like having all of my teeth and not having sores all over my body lol. 8)


----------



## Carver Slice

bluelight is making me sad now
i miss reading ektamine's posts    

take care of yourself everybody


----------



## nuttynutskin

Finally got the house vacummed, toilet cleaned and sanitized, and sink cleaned. I think tomorrow may be mow the 2 foot long lawn day. lol


----------



## Carver Slice

Just always remember this universe is beautiful  
It's undoubtabley true that, we are all one






Love and Lite


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nuttynutskin said:


> For real? I've seen tweakers and the way that they were acting and how they looked was enough to steer me clear. I mean what's so great about staying up for a week straight? Personally I like having all of my teeth and not having sores all over my body lol. 8)



This could be achieved with crack/cocaine or other stimulants like MDMA, or RC stimulants as well.

Occasional methamphetamine usage (not addiction) is not bad.  

I'm sure heroin addicts would make heroin look like a really bad thing, but I wouldn't say it is a drug not worth trying.


----------



## nuttynutskin

But even if you only did it occassionally it's still hard on your body and potentially easy to get addicted to. And for me it could potentially make me manic or psychotic. But I'm not into stims other than caffeine anyways. I don't need drugs to be cracked out. lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Understandable, no one drug is for everyone.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yea, honestly out of all of those I would rather try heroin, but I would probably like it too much lol. I would just snort it tho, and it would have to be good quality.


----------



## JoshE

I love Meth 

Although as CH pointed out, it's defiantly a drug where the term "Moderation" comes into play.


----------



## gavatron@oz

FUCK THE QUEEN AND THE DIRTY OLD POMMY MOLES LONG WEEKEMD B'DAY.....

Excuse the rant..,but.

-i wrapped thr 04' around a telephone pole...
-i looked at my car, and i said oh brother....
-i throw it in the  gutter,and go buy another...

I fucked out haaaaard.wrote my un insured ute off on sunday night....thatd 20 000 down the fucken girgler...faaark.the black dogs sitting right here with me.havnt been outta bed two days,eating3 bars at a time.plus bourbon,temazepam and diazepam..

First time in my life im thinking about abborting mission...but that would ge the easy way out....

TOS WAS LOOKING FOR EKTAMINE LAST WEEK WITH ME AND I GAVE HIM HIS EMAIL ADDRESS---PLEASE NO ONE TELL ME SOME STUPID NEWS!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

I just read previuos page.....im logging off for a bit...thats fuckeddd.i became goodmates with ektamine outside of bl..hope ididnt miss anything that coulemt have prevented this tragedy...rip it up mate...gonna teach ur ass how to surf....im fucken devoed....goodbye alll.............


----------



## nuttynutskin

Dude wtf? Don't go making it a double tragedy.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

everyone be safe...and stay safe or else we dishonor the purpose of this thread and our mate for whom it was dedicated. good on ya,TOS-for the title.


----------



## gavatron@oz

relapse 101-- faaaaark,i may as well enjoy this..hope every one is safe im in the deep end and treading water....why do i turn to tina  when im feeling like this.. Its too easy..

I still cant believe whats going on....

I saw smackcraft had asked for all his activity on the board/BL to be deleted..my scottish friend ,i hope all is well,keep up the art..keep looking for the work...and tell your old man if hes not happy with the way the lawn looks ,to go and buy a fucken goat...

Im pretty sure you will no longer be reading posts on this site,but chin up mate,dont let cockheads around gey to you...

THE WORLD IS MADE UP  FROM YOUR THOUGHTS!

As long as your happy,fuck everyone else....


----------



## gavatron@oz

relapse 101-- faaaaark,i may as well enjoy this..hope every one is safe im in the deep end and treading water....why do i turn to tina  when im feeling like this.. Its too easy..

I still cant believe whats going on....

I saw smackcraft had asked for all his activity on the board/BL to be deleted..my scottish friend ,i hope all is well,keep up the art..keep looking for the work...and tell your old man if hes not happy with the way the lawn looks ,to go and buy a fucken goat...

Im pretty sure you will no longer be reading posts on this site,but chin up mate,dont let cockheads around gey to you...

THE WORLD IS MADE UP  FROM YOUR THOUGHTS!

As long as your happy,fuck everyone else....


----------



## SinisterMuffin

*hugs* I don't know what else to say, gavatron.  I know this has to be tough on you, too.

Just remember that we're here if you need to let off steam or anything... like others said, just take care of yourself, too, okay?


----------



## gavatron@oz

Ektamine was always the one that would pick me up out of the gutter...

If i walked passed him in the street,apart from my sometimes awkward 'hello',i wouldnt have known him from a bar of soap...yet he offered me more support,friendship  and an ear to chew off(listen to my rants)   than friends,or so called friends ive had for decades..

Wish Bluelight as a community could have done more to help..wish you all the best in what i hope is a happier place... Look out for eachother people....dont be shy to ask if theres ever something wrong...

SINNISTERMUFFIN--thank you kindly for your support.take care.


----------



## muvolution

Well I finally did it, I finally ran out of my prescription. The good news is that this will give my arm some time to heal. 

Bad news: the 2 dilaudid prescriptions I sent in to my Insurance's Online Pharmacy seem to have been lost in the mail and never received. fuckin woo-hoo.


----------



## the toad

In california you can't "send out" schedule 2.... I always had to physically take the Rx to the pharmacy and pick it up in person...


----------



## muvolution

Yeah, I told my doctor that when he was writing them (he gave me 3 scripts for dilaudid all at once so I wouldn't have to come back for 3 months) and he told me it was fine. 

He even crossed out the thing that says valid for 30 days and signed it with an extension to 180 days. I didn't think you could do any of that shit.

I know better than to send that off, too. It is just nearly an hour and a half @ like 60mph to get to the nearest pharmacy... last time I picked up my prescription, I had to drive 2 hours because the closest place didn't have it. Fucking crazy, man.

I'd be a rich man if I opened a pharmacy here. Owning a pharmacy, though, would be suicide for me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Well I finally did it, I finally ran out of my prescription. The good news is that this will give my arm some time to heal.
> 
> Bad news: the 2 dilaudid prescriptions I sent in to my Insurance's Online Pharmacy seem to have been lost in the mail and never received. fuckin woo-hoo.



I would have just faxed them a copy so you can keep the original.  Sorry to hear about the lost prescriptions, that blows.


----------



## muvolution

man, you are so fucking smart. 

I remember stuffing them into the envelope like a month ago, and just thinking "wtf do I do if something goes wrong?" 

should've gone with that feeling.

luckily (I count myself very lucky for this btw) I e-mailed my doctor today and he called me back @ 7:00pm - that's 3 hours after they close! What a stand-up guy. I certainly wasn't expecting a call that promptly so my phone went straight to voice-mail, but I know that when I call him tomorrow AM, he will do everything he can to make sure I get my peals. 

He's truly a great doctor, which is why he has a signed 18" x 24" of this hanging in his office:






man, I'm such a fucking narcissist about my skating. Gotta work on that.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Wow, your doctor sounds super awesome!  Crazy that you don't have a pharmacy nearby... even in the "po-dunk" town I lived in growing up, with a population of less than 5,000, had a couple of pharmacies.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> man, you are so fucking smart.
> 
> I remember stuffing them into the envelope like a month ago, and just thinking "wtf do I do if something goes wrong?"
> 
> should've gone with that feeling.
> 
> luckily (I count myself very lucky for this btw) I e-mailed my doctor today and he called me back @ 7:00pm - that's 3 hours after they close! What a stand-up guy. I certainly wasn't expecting a call that promptly so my phone went straight to voice-mail, but I know that when I call him tomorrow AM, he will do everything he can to make sure I get my peals.
> 
> He's truly a great doctor, which is why he has a signed 18" x 24" of this hanging in his office:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, I'm such a fucking narcissist about my skating. Gotta work on that.



Hey at least you have something worth being narcissistic about!  Awesome pic by the way.


----------



## muvolution

haha, thanks CH. 

My town... 300 people. It might swell to 800 in the summer. 

There is another town that you have to drive through this town to get to, and they don't have a pharmacy either, plus like 3-400 households in the area between towns... I figure my pharmacy would have a customer base of about 3,000 people, and considering there are a shitload of old folks here, and most people over 60 take 4 or more prescriptions/ day, *I would say it's time to go into business, put my feet up, and watch that Medicare/ Medicaid money roll in.*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That is still not a lot of people though.  I cannot wait to move to be honest.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I feel that.

I've noticed that, at least in the part of the country I live in, the more old people there are in a town, the more pharmacies there are in that town.


----------



## the toad

Most of the "mail delivery persons" in my area look like big time tweakers.... I learned a long time ago to never send "packages" so my mailbox.... they never show up... I have them sent to my work now and there's been no issues....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You are definitely correct about that.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hey at least you have something worth being narcissistic about!  Awesome pic by the way.



I second these sentiments!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

So how is everyone doing tonight? I am very busy, but I am being very productive. ​


----------



## SinisterMuffin

What are you doing that has you so busy and productive?  (Hooray, productivity!)

I'm doing pretty well.  Just waiting for my Zolpidem to kick in so I can get to bed...gotta work in the morning, so I took it earlier than normal.


----------



## muvolution

I am (more or less) 12 hours out an wondering if I can take my suboxone (that's kinda  rhetorical question, but if anyone wants to make suggestions, please do...) I rinsed out a micron filter at like 4:30 and re-filtered whatever was in there and shot it earlier. Probably like 1mg of D if that. Legs hurt, nose is running, toilet is calling... i feel pretty well into withdrawals, but I still don't want to go to early. 

I guess I am incredibly lucky that I have the suboxone to fall back on always. Most people don't even have that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SinisterMuffin said:


> What are you doing that has you so busy and productive?  (Hooray, productivity!)
> 
> I'm doing pretty well.  Just waiting for my Zolpidem to kick in so I can get to bed...gotta work in the morning, so I took it earlier than normal.



Moving. It is going to feel great to hit the road.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I am (more or less) 12 hours out an wondering if I can take my suboxone (that's kinda  rhetorical question, but if anyone wants to make suggestions, please do...) I rinsed out a micron filter at like 4:30 and re-filtered whatever was in there and shot it earlier. Probably like 1mg of D if that. Legs hurt, nose is running, toilet is calling... i feel pretty well into withdrawals, but I still don't want to go to early.
> 
> I guess I am incredibly lucky that I have the suboxone to fall back on always. Most people don't even have that.



Are you having hot/cold flashes yet?


----------



## muvolution

not terrible, yet...

I am yawning like its my job, though.


----------



## the toad

You still got a few hours @muv... 

Don't take that shit till ur bones start aching or you'll wish u didn't... 

Yu need to get ur doc to give you some backup dones for times like these.... you don't gotta wat to take those... jmo


----------



## muvolution

I've cut it pretty close several times and never gone into precip wd. I have a good way of waiting until I have bottomed out.

If I got methadone, they would be gone along with all my other full-agonists.


----------



## the toad

I used to go thru my entire dilaudid script (180-4mg's) within a week... then id just buy smack when I could get money together and do my dones when I couldn't... 

Turns out that always ran out a week later... both the dones and my cash lol... then it was full withdrawal time... and usually by the time id go back to the doc id be "just getting over WDs" and get refilled and start over....


----------



## muvolution

well I definitely didn't wait long enough - as soon as the suboxone was in, i was pukin all over the place. Got a little bit of a sweat, too, but thats all. I am afraid to try more but not feeling good enough to sleep.


----------



## the toad

How long since ur last full agonist dose and what was it?


----------



## muvolution

Dilaudid. I would like to say 19 hours, but it is more like 7 since when I got home I tried to do a couple "rinse shots" to no effect (I'm sure there was a bit of somethin there. 

Also - on suboxone do you guys feel normal, or just not like hell? I have always taken a very small dose of suboxone, like 1-2mg max, and this is by far the biggest habit I have yet come off - around 60mg of dilaudid a day... iv... damn that is embarassing, even for me to tell you guys.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel normal on buprenorphine.


----------



## muvolution

Oh my god I feel so fucking good I love suboxone only problem is it makes me hate punctuation first day I haven't woken up sick in months and no pain. 

I feel normal, it is a wonderful day.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

s'up,my peeps? hoe is everyone doing today?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

muvolution said:


> Dilaudid. I would like to say 19 hours, but it is more like 7 since when I got home I tried to do a couple "rinse shots" to no effect (I'm sure there was a bit of somethin there.
> 
> Also - on suboxone do you guys feel normal, or just not like hell? I have always taken a very small dose of suboxone, like 1-2mg max, and this is by far the biggest habit I have yet come off - around 60mg of dilaudid a day... iv... damn that is embarassing, even for me to tell you guys.



I also feel normal on buprenorphine, I regularly take 12-36 hour breaks between dosing for a few days, and when I redose after a day or so, it feels a lot like a full agonist.  

I also shoot for a sweet spot where most of the buprenorphine gets converted into norbuprenorphine but I don't have too much buprenorphine antagonizing the effects of the norbupe (because bupe is a competitive agonist but norbupe is a full agonist and feels a lot like morphine).

That's just my experience.  My preferred ROA is snorting.  What's your tolerance like, mu?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What's good skillz?

I had to repost, I'm on my older computer with all my music on it now and I'm on Dexedrine so I'm listening to hardstyle and hard trance...couldn't help but think of ektamine.  I miss you man.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well I got all my cleaning done and the lawn finally mowed, time to get something to eat and SHOWER!!!


----------



## theotherside

Hey NT love the new avatar  I used to love reading reports on the devil in a plant just for the awe-factor!


----------



## coelophysis

Hai guise


----------



## the toad

Hey @Laika... I drank too much last nite... and to make matters worse was out of herb till this evening... lol but now I feel pretty good... just tired... it was a long day and busy too... nice to smoke a couple fat bowls and zone out lol 

How are you? And how is everyone else? Seems kinda slow tonite...

This is one of the funniest things I've seen in a while... 

The "moral majority" has a bad habit of speaking their imagination as truth...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> Hey @Laika... I drank too much last nite... and to make matters worse was out of herb till this evening... lol but now I feel pretty good... just tired... it was a long day and busy too... nice to smoke a couple fat bowls and zone out lol
> 
> How are you? And how is everyone else? Seems kinda slow tonite...
> 
> This is one of the funniest things I've seen in a while...
> 
> The "moral majority" has a bad habit of speaking their imagination as truth...






dude that is so sad and hilarious. did you check out the T-shirts from the Christianwear store...well check it out.

why can''t people just leave those alone who believe differently?
i am fine w/ the web site...to each his own.
personally i feel this way... 


warning...if you are a christian,this is not for you. just being honest-you will be offended.


*NSFW*:


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

muvolution said:


> man, you are so fucking smart.
> 
> I remember stuffing them into the envelope like a month ago, and just thinking "wtf do I do if something goes wrong?"
> 
> should've gone with that feeling.
> 
> luckily (I count myself very lucky for this btw) I e-mailed my doctor today and he called me back @ 7:00pm - that's 3 hours after they close! What a stand-up guy. I certainly wasn't expecting a call that promptly so my phone went straight to voice-mail, but I know that when I call him tomorrow AM, he will do everything he can to make sure I get my peals.
> 
> He's truly a great doctor, which is why he has a signed 18" x 24" of this hanging in his office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, I'm such a fucking narcissist about my skating. Gotta work on that.


when you are that bad ass at something you should be a narcissist. that is a fucking awesome shot. i'll let you know when a photo contest comes up with a theme related to that i am gonna let you know.

i'll be a narcissist w/ you...i won the photo contest this week ...check it out. i am really happy and honored. thanks to all who voted-not just for me but for everyone.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=577621


----------



## muvolution

C.I. - there is no way that website is real. No Way.

Skillz - I have always loved that picture of jesus shooting up. facking hilarious.


----------



## coelophysis

The application thread is almost done being open.
And I'm almost not a mod here at NMI anymore, probably take a couple days.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

you will still be around,right,Laika? No one can ever replace you. and whomever gets the spots has some mighty big shoes to fill. i promise to come see you and hang out in NEMD. you were the one who reached out to me and here i am now-posting crazy,pushing the line,long,repetitious,loving and peaceful words. you kept me here and i thank you...Bluelight has saved me more times than you can imagine. thank you for sticking with me.
I LOVE YOU GUTS!!!  seriously-thank you for all you do-not just for me but for HR & the community and all that  Bluelight is. you are truly an inspiration.

much peace and love........................................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ROFL I loved that skillz!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

muvolution said:


> C.I. - there is no way that website is real. No Way.
> 
> Skillz - I have always loved that picture of jesus shooting up. facking hilarious.



how about these???

again if you are christian,this will offend you.

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> ROFL I loved that skillz!



thanks,brah....GREAT news. yo know how i haven't been able to walk-at all? well my parents went out of town today and my mom went to get my meds and bought me a 4 legged cane and a bad ass knee brace. i can walk. dude,i fucking cried tears of joy. i'd been scooting on my ass to get everywhere around the house. now i can walk w/o pain. they were expensive but i have awesome parents. i can walk down the stairs,no longer need help for EVERYTHING and it feel so good. like i am finally letting my grief over my accident go-i've been holding onto it for 5 1/2  years. i have no expectations,i am just happy now!!!!

my shoulder is still fucked from using it to overcompensate for my bad leg. but compared to the pain in my knee(i haven't been able to find a comfortable to lie in in weeks and earlier i slept like a baby for like 7 hours.it was awesome.)

how are you doing? you ready to pull your hair out yet???


----------



## nuttynutskin

muvolution said:


> C.I. - there is no way that website is real. No Way.



I don' t know about the whole site but part of me thinks that article is a troll. I MEAN CMON lol. I was expecting the average biased christian article but this just seems like either a joke or someone with some serious issues.

Still this is my favorite...

"Besides the copious amounts of fecal flinging, sex addicted homosexuals, the clown dressed midgets and bath salt sniffing hippies, you can see a wide variety of God hating sinners."

Sounds like a good time to me I don't see what the problem is... Well besides the bath salts. You would think they would have better drugs than that. lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Here's that guy's other articles...

http://christwire.org/author/tyson/

Sounds like a troll to me.


----------



## coelophysis

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> you will still be around,right,Laika? No one can ever replace you. and whomever gets the spots has some mighty big shoes to fill. i promise to come see you and hang out in NEMD. you were the one who reached out to me and here i am now-posting crazy,pushing the line,long,repetitious,loving and peaceful words. you kept me here and i thank you...Bluelight has saved me more times than you can imagine. thank you for sticking with me.
> I LOVE YOU GUTS!!!  seriously-thank you for all you do-not just for me but for HR & the community and all that  Bluelight is. you are truly an inspiration.
> 
> much peace and love........................................skillz




 Thank you skillz. That really means a lot to me. When I was applying to be a mod for NMI it was because Bluelight had already saved me, and that's when I began to feel like I needed to dedicate a little extra time and clicks on helping keep up a place that helped me in so many ways. I could maybe be dead if not for bluelight, I'd probably still be single if it weren't for bluelight, which helped me find my perfect match in someone who shared similar interests and views and now we live happily together. 
I'm glad my pep talk with you when you first joined, welcoming you in and stuff, i'm glad it actually worked and you stuck around. Not everyone does..
I'm glad that you paid close enough attention to what bluelight really is all about, rather than getting bored and going to other websites.  It's a special place here, and knowing that, and believing that, and wanting to preach that, is the perfect recipe for an NMI mod in my opinion.

Of course I'll be staying around, it'll always be a big part of me. I just feel like I've finally got my bachelors degree in NMI-U and I'm good enough with that.
 

Still most NMI'ers should check out NEMD


----------



## nuttynutskin

I was right...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christwire


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

sounds like a fundamentalist christian to me....what up nutsack?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> What's good skillz?
> 
> I had to repost, I'm on my older computer with all my music on it now and I'm on Dexedrine so I'm listening to hardstyle and hard trance...couldn't help but think of ektamine.  I miss you man.



miss you more. how are you????


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> sounds like a fundamentalist christian to me....what up nutsack?



Not much, that's so cool you can walk good now, I didn't know that you couldn't! Did you ask for the light of Jesus to come into your life? lol sorry

More...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/04/us/04beliefs.html


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Not much, that's so cool you can walk good now, I didn't know that you couldn't! Did you ask for the light of Jesus to come into your life? lol sorry
> 
> More...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/04/us/04beliefs.html



that is AWESOME!!!!
my fav line was “Gays Now Using Santa to Entice Man Boy Love Relations.” 
rtmfflmfoa............omg..that hurt my shoulder when i laughed-bci laughed hard.

i wish i knew how to build web sites-i would totally do something similar.
nice find nutsack...how did you stumble upon that gem???

are you a member of Stumble Upon... i bet you would love it.

http://www.stumbleupon.com/

here is my page...
http://www.stumbleupon.com/home/?mozbarlogin=1

awesome site. just check the subjects you are into,pick one and hit stumble and you never know where you will end up. i have found some killer site thru stumbling. check it out!


----------



## nuttynutskin

It was one of the links on the bottom of the wikipedia article. I tried to look at the website but I have to join I guess to check it out.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

it's just email and password and username. i dnt join websites that want to know my zip code and if i do-i lie. it is so much fun. just give it a chance.

how is the weather there? it is as hot as satan's balls down south. grrrrrrrrrrrr. i hate it. i dig fall.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Weather has been weird, high 60s to mid 70s, but it's been overcast for what seems like a month and only rained once lol.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ok,guys...i am out. my shoulder hurts from sitting and typing.

love y'all's guts.........................skillz


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nite Skillz-Fo-Rillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> thanks,brah....GREAT news. yo know how i haven't been able to walk-at all? well my parents went out of town today and my mom went to get my meds and bought me a 4 legged cane and a bad ass knee brace. i can walk. dude,i fucking cried tears of joy. i'd been scooting on my ass to get everywhere around the house. now i can walk w/o pain. they were expensive but i have awesome parents. i can walk down the stairs,no longer need help for EVERYTHING and it feel so good. like i am finally letting my grief over my accident go-i've been holding onto it for 5 1/2  years. i have no expectations,i am just happy now!!!!
> 
> my shoulder is still fucked from using it to overcompensate for my bad leg. but compared to the pain in my knee(i haven't been able to find a comfortable to lie in in weeks and earlier i slept like a baby for like 7 hours.it was awesome.)
> 
> how are you doing? you ready to pull your hair out yet???



Hey I am so happy for you!   That's great news.  

I had my head shaved a while ago.  

My upper body and legs are still really sore from a solid work out session but it's a great feeling.  %)


----------



## nuttynutskin

How much do you squat and deadlift? lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nuttynutskin said:


> How much do you squat and deadlift? lol



I haven't done those exercises recently so I couldn't tell you.  

I recently did a set of seated leg presses, 100 reps at 315 lbs.  

I used to have a list of all the machines I use at the gym with what weight I am at with them, but I haven't done this recently.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

NMI song of the day

~Nina Simone
   ~I'm Feeling Good.

it is 2:58 seconds...please listen to it for me. i am asking with everything in me for everyone to just give 3 min of of your life to listen. alot of us need it after recent events. i love you all.

.................................................................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm too busy listening to Merzbow.  %)


----------



## coelophysis

Nina


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Nina



yes,sir. they don't make 'em like that anymore!!!


----------



## coelophysis

I prefer "Ain't Got No" over Feeling Good as it uplifts me more. But Feeling Good will always be a timeless tune.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I used to cringe when I was a child and my parents would play oldies.  Fucking just as awful as watching a Disney movie, or sobriety.


----------



## coelophysis

Nina Simone, I wouldn't consider her oldies.

I consider her an anarchist goddess that transcends any time period.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Nina Simone, I wouldn't consider her oldies.
> 
> I consider her an anarchist goddess that transcends any time period.




Yes of course, I have no idea who they are TBH; I just heard the word "timeless" and went on a brief flashback type of a trip down memory lane.


----------



## muvolution

When I was a baby, I would cry any time my parents tried to play Elvis. I still fuckin hate that dude. Plus he died on the toilet.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

muvolution said:


> When I was a baby, I would cry any time my parents tried to play Elvis. I still fuckin hate that dude. Plus he died on the toilet.



holy shit-i don't know whether to cry or go sit on the toilet and shit from laughin' so hard.you are so crazy.

now-this is most important.....do you like Johnny Cash???

be honest.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I used to cringe when I was a child and my parents would play oldies.  Fucking just as awful as watching a Disney movie, or sobriety.



hey man-don't knock disney...some of the really OLD versions of cartoons are filled w/ subliminal messages-naked women-jessica rabbit flashes her snatch-so do the hookers in beauty and the beast. in the mermaid when they are getting married the preacher has a hard on right before he begins-then it is gone. there are racial parts to fantasia that shocked me...of course all this has been remastered but it's wicked. disney was kind of a sick fuck and a 33rd degree mason-now i am not all conspiracy theory but the evidence on this turd kind of leads me to believe he was in fact a member of a fucked up sect.


if anyone want's to see these things i have listed above-holla and i'l post some NSFW vids....it's crazy shit. for real.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

tick-tock,tick-tock,tick-tock! lol


----------



## muvolution

I really like Cash. 

as far as old country music, though, Hank Williams Sr. for the win.



Hey cap'n - What is shooting suboxone like? Is there a noticeable and stronger effect, or is it just about the same but with a higher BA? I got a pack of 90 new needles in and I'd like to use one. 

Might have to wait for my O-desmethyltramadol (I actually found some!!!), I got 3grams, so when it gets here, I should be good to go for a while. I guess I'm one of those crazy people who likes the tramadol high.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Hey cap'n - What is shooting suboxone like? Is there a noticeable and stronger effect, or is it just about the same but with a higher BA? I got a pack of 90 new needles in and I'd like to use one.
> 
> Might have to wait for my O-desmethyltramadol (I actually found some!!!), I got 3grams, so when it gets here, I should be good to go for a while. I guess I'm one of those crazy people who likes the tramadol high.


IV buprenorphine is a very interesting drug experience.  First and foremost I think it's important to point out that it isn't going to be like IVing heroin, dilaudid, or whatever other full agonist you are used to.  It is quite different.  

The buzz/"rush" type effect from IV buprenorphine is not going to be flooring, overwhelming, etc. - as buprenorphine is only a partial agonist.  Additionally, it takes a bit longer for buprenorphine to cause a high when IV'd.  Heroin or hydromorphone kick in much quicker.  

The effects are going to be somewhat limited due to your opiate sensitivity/tolerance, as well as individual differences (some people never get a good feeling from IV buprenorphine, others do, etc.).

When I first started IVing buprenorphine, it was primarily to lower intake to conserve the medicine as well as to avoid vomiting from sublingual use (yeah I used to vomit a lot from using it as directed).  

Over the course of about a year - I tapered down on my dosage gradually, and eventually IV buprenorphine gained euphoria that I wasn't getting the first few trials I had of it.  

It's hard to know if you're going to like it where you are now.  I wouldn't recommend using IV buprenorphine after recently coming off of a long stint of full agonist usage, as you may not get full effects - and the duration is most certainly shorter than sublingual usage.  

However I think that there is some merit to using buprenorphine IV'd.  Of course, use a micron filter - it is necessary.  

Just to display some of the variety of responses IV buprenorphine can have, I have heard of people on Bluelight who described using a whole range of dosages of it (I'll get to the dosing part in a minute) - without feeling anything good from it.  However, on the other hand, I have personally witnessed someone enjoy IV buprenorphine so much that it was like an addictive drive to keep using it, like someone gets from crack or heroin.  

Not many people will like it "that much" so to speak.  For this person it was the first drug they tried IVing so that may have something to do with it.  Nonetheless, I just think there is a large difference between people and this drug with the IV route.  

For dosing; I strongly recommend 0.2mg IV per shot maximum.  Anything above this is just not worth it.  This is the most I was using in excruciating pain (when I broke both bones in my one arm, very painful, worse than breaking a bone as a very young child).  

If you start at 0.2mg IV'd to give yourself some sort of feel for the effects, I would try tapering down from there to continue to see what the effects are like.  

At first I started on too large of a dosage - then when I realized this I started tapering and I instantly cut my dosage in half, then again later on, and this was much better.  By the time I got down to 0.2mg per shot, I was noticing more euphoria than a larger dosage.  This is because with too much buprenorphine, it will take up all your mu-opioid receptors, and norbuprenorphine (the full agonist metabolite) won't bind to the receptors.  

Right now I am using about 0.1 to 0.15 milligrams per shot, which is 100 to 150 mcg per shot.  I have been as low as 40 mcg per shot before (I haven't gotten back down there yet as I was in excruciating pain for months ).  

A lot of people have mixed opinions on IV buprenorphine.  However, I think it's something worth trying if you are already IVing full agonist opiates.  Over time (the course of 2-3 years) I have grown accustomed to IVing buprenorphine.  There is essentially no withdrawal/comedown by comparison to full agonist opiates.  Whatever symptoms there may be, will not be as bad as quitting full agonist opiates.

The only problem/side note I will discuss here with IV buprenorphine - I find myself using at least 4 to 8 times per day depending on if I am getting sleep in that 24 hour period or not.  Some people do not find this level of use sustainable, others do.  

I would try to cap your usage around 3 to 4 dosages per day, as this will help maintain a steady dosage in your blood as well as optimal effects.  

This is the primary reason why I wouldn't actively encourage people to start doing it on a regular basis, also IV usage can be damaging and all.  I just think that it was a very good thing for myself, as it helped me distance away from wanting to use full agonist opiates, and it worked very well.


----------



## muvolution

Hey I would just like to let everyone know that Ektamine's brother just posted a thread in Second Opinion. Please go over there and give him your support - Make sure his family knows that he died _in spite of_ Bluelight, not because of it. 

And yes, the cause of death was drugs, awaiting tox report.


----------



## muvolution

Hmm... well seeing as I have microns and everything I need... I am going to give it a shot once I guess. Probably wont switch it to my main ROA, but i do oftentimes puke from snorted/ sublingual suboxone. After you micron it, does it still taste?


----------



## nuttynutskin

I heard that shooting painkillers is pretty much worthless other than heroin and some of the liquid ones from hospitals. Anyways I never used to care for the oldies or country, but since then my musical tastes have matured I like some of both.

For oldies...

Jimmy Ruffin (motown)
The Supremes (motown)
Buddy Holly 
Simon and Garfunkel

For country...

Hank III
Hank I
Johnny Cash
David Allen Coe
Waylon Jennings
Merle Haggard
Patsy Cline
Tammy Wynette

Those are just what I can think of off the top of my head. I really love Hank III and his related project Assjack...

Hank III- Crazed Country Rebel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YkMcauMmIY

Assjack- Smoke the Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_13WbphrApg

Not the best sound on the last one but oh well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Hmm... well seeing as I have microns and everything I need... I am going to give it a shot once I guess. Probably wont switch it to my main ROA, but i do oftentimes puke from snorted/ sublingual suboxone. After you micron it, does it still taste?



I don't get the nasty taste when IVing it like I did when I used it sublingually.  

I haven't tried using the solution any other way to be able to tell you though.  



nuttynutskin said:


> I heard that shooting painkillers is pretty much worthless other than heroin and some of the liquid ones from hospitals.



I disagree, namely because you can get hydromorphone and oxymorphone in tablet form.  There is also fentora buccal tablets (fentanyl).  

Buprenorphine doesn't seem to please as many people as the full agonist opiates I just listed - but nonetheless it's all about doing it safely - which is what Bluelight is here for.


----------



## muvolution

man, I have dreams about all the Opana I snorted instead of IV'ing. 

If I had the shake and dust from all the pills I crushed up that I brushed or blew off mirrors, countertops, my phone, etc..., I would be good to go for probably a couple months.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Damn.  

To me, when I was using heroin (this was many years ago - I am glad to not be using it anymore) I preferred snorting it to shooting it as I seemed to get "more out of it" that way.


----------



## muvolution

I actually like snorting my Dilaudids better as I also feel like I get "more out there" and stay high for probably 50%-120% longer.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

muvolution said:


> Hey I would just like to let everyone know that Ektamine's brother just posted a thread in Second Opinion. Please go over there and give him your support - Make sure his family knows that he died _in spite of_ Bluelight, not because of it.
> 
> And yes, the cause of death was drugs, awaiting tox report.



where is the thread you are talking about w/ ektamine's bro? either post the name or link it for me,brah.


----------



## the toad

Here is the thread... the post from ektamine is his brother....


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

thanks CI- i posted something there for his bro and fam if they care to read it. he was so young. i had no idea. i still have no idea-i just know he had a baby face in his obituary pic. fucked up.

tell em something good CI,something funny to lift my spirits. i feel sad now after that post.


----------



## the toad

Oh yea just go and put me on the spot why don't cha.... lol 

How bout this? I was crying laughing... 

what is a raver?


----------



## the toad

Here's a pic I took only a few minutes ago... enormous orange yellow moon in the clouds... made me smile


----------



## theotherside

Great pic CI  
I am getting better about dealing with the loss of ektamine now...through me for a loop you know?
Life is getting better again.


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz... yahoo messenger?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Get my rx filled today, got a free bottle of pinot grigio and bought some smokes... Guess this signifies the end of my 10 day sobriety.


----------



## nuttynutskin

where ma dawgz at


----------



## the toad

theotherside said:


> Great pic CI
> I am getting better about dealing with the loss of ektamine now...through me for a loop you know?
> Life is getting better again.



Thanks, kinda blurry.. I was driving on the freeway lol 

Ektamine really struck a spot with me as well... he made quite a great impression on me in the short time I had the pleasure of knowing him... perhaps that was why it hit me so hard... I felt like id met a great new person that I would be friends with for a long time and just when I think that he was gone... 

His brothers post provided a little closure for me... it made me think about my brother and family... 

I think our beloved ektamine would most want us to remember him as a great friend while also moving on with our lives and being happy, safe, productive, imaginative, and with love 

I'm glad your feeling better @tos


----------



## SinisterMuffin

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## the toad

I'm doing pretty good... will be doing even better when I go get some breakfast here in a minute... I love days like this... where I can go out at dawn in shorts and a tshirt and not be cold 

I've been calling it "juneuary"... I've got 5 kush clones and 12 silver haze seedlings outdoors and they are loving the  recent warming and sunshine... just like me 

How are you @sinmuffin/tos/captain/skillz/nutty/muv/anyone else? Lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

muvolution said:


> Hey I would just like to let everyone know that Ektamine's brother just posted a thread in Second Opinion. Please go over there and give him your support - Make sure his family knows that he died _in spite of_ Bluelight, not because of it.
> 
> And yes, the cause of death was drugs, awaiting tox report.



Oh wow,

Could you PM me a link to the thread?  I'm on my way out the door but I would like to post there when I get back online.


----------



## coelophysis

It's the Bluelight Shrine thread. His brother posted under ektamine's account.


----------



## the toad

looks like its going to be a fun weekend... or year... lol


----------



## SinisterMuffin

That looks like it's going to be a lot of fun!!  Jealous.

I'm looking for a way to "have fun" tonight...hoping it'll work out, but it's entirely contingent upon a couple of my friends' plans.


----------



## the toad

I can tell you from my little trials its pretty potent... started with a tiny speck (a mg perhaps... wouldn't register on a scale)... then 3 then 10 and I def felt a lil.. I let that wear off and I just took a 15mg dose...

So far its warm and happy... almost opiate like in the warmth and feeling of happiness... 

Ima take it nice and slow... but so far this is seeming like a very nice substance... 

Even at these low trial levels there's points where you feel like "aww its gone I should take more"... but then a minute or two later its back... so be careful kiddos... don't overdo it 

This is the first time I've ever had mxe... I will also be performing a full set of reagent tests and will post pics of the results and once I get the dosage figured out ill post a trip report @tos


----------



## the toad

Ok umm wow haha.... I was just playing with my dog and tossing this big ball on a rope... its pretty heavy  for a dog toy... anyways... if I really crank one I can get it to bounce off the fence across the pasture... well I just grabbed it and gave it a light toss in that direction from the same place I always throw it from.... and it cleared the fence by 20 feet.... I've never been able to get it over the fence from there before.... I have a sober person with me even and they can't believe it.... nobody else can even come close.... neither can I now.... just one random toss....


----------



## the toad

And then... lol wow I've had some serious fun today with this mxe... this song came on at one point and it was just spectacular.... perhaps it helps that I am in fact a sailor


----------



## gavatron@oz

^CI-- you see oracle cartwheele it a few days ago?? 
Fucke bi folding rigid carbon sails on a trimaaran,lr tje running a cattamara???

I built allinghi a few years back,the money that goes into the R&D and the build...makes formula 1 racig cheap...200million the allinghi campaign was...pocket change..

Youre in san francisco arent you?? You should putt out in the laser.....lol.thats where they flipped it ?

Americas Cup comes along way since Sir lipton and Herreshoff. And the kanooks keel hawling there boat to the race..

Talking bout kanooks...the old my bat my ball...--im going home must be popoular in Vancouver cos they dont like loosing....


----------



## theotherside

Happy Friday night NMI socail  Gavatron thanks for the kind words via pm...it means a lot.
So here we are again.....what are you listening to?
I am listening to some prog rock(70's) Camel-Snowgoose album. Like classical meets the weather channel meets rock. Love it


----------



## the toad

I love my house.... it took me a while to find an angle with nothing identifying or anything but still show the cool interior architchture but here is one I hope you guys like


----------



## theotherside

That looks like me finding my way around my apt. on mxe lol! which was is the bathroom and which way is Rome??


----------



## the toad

@tos -I just took a very carefully measured 40mg and its just startin to come on rite now.... I have all indirect ligting and a super warm vibe in my house.... listening ti sirius xm "electric area" progressive trance works nicely for this stuff... but classic rock does as well... I especially have been wanting to hear guitar.... in fact for a lil bit I got my guitar out and turned all the gains up and held it by the speaker with some house music playing.... some odd effects.... I couldn't hardly play even a decent 12 bar tho...


----------



## theotherside

Playing even in 4/4 becomes epic as fuck....try 5/4 on mxe 
Also remember no live trip reports


----------



## the toad

This substance can best be described as woody, warm, furry, bouncy, creamy, swirly, retro, kinaimlistening to "the bennybenassishow" on my bigscreen


----------



## nuttynutskin

How is this for stoopid...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...-too-educated-to-be-kicked-off-new-york-train


----------



## theotherside

Chemically Insane said:


> This substance can best be described as woody, warm, furry, bouncy, creamy, swirly, retro, kinaimlistening to "the bennybenassishow" on my bigscreen



Sounds about right. Hey does it ever make you dizzy at all by chance?


To nutty:that is pretty stupid


----------



## the toad

Almost the opposite of dizzy... like get stuck in a very specific direction


----------



## coelophysis

Feeling like shit. Work related hatred.
Undertow & rip tide is pulling me out too far. Time to hold the breath.
Sure hope sleep would come to me naturally more often- jet lagged & tattered from the turbulent flight home..All, strictly metaphorical.
Goodnight friends, time to attempt to get rest to recharge my inards for obligations of tomorrow's work related frustrations.

<- this way


----------



## SinisterMuffin

We're here for you Laika.  Hopefully things won't be too bad at work tomorrow and you can get to sleep easily tonight.


----------



## the toad

My spaceship is about to launch lol


----------



## theotherside

Let us know how that spaceship ride went in a proper trip report CI mayne. Don't hold out on the details.


----------



## gavatron@oz

TOS--No wucking forries regarding pm..i hadnt been on here a few days and returned to the terrible news..

Was waiting for pm back TOS!  - thought id ruffled your feathers (said something out of line to piss u off)

nutty, how have you been mate??  saw some funny/harsh shit at my local pub last nite that u wouldvehad a good giggle at..sitting out on deck surrounded by gardens,bit of a rucuss broke out,a fella threw a schooner at another,or maybe even glassed him,then went too run  away ,ran past me and bailed over a hand rail into  garden,or so he thought,but it was the stairs to some underground cellar,fucked his ancle and got arrested...lmao.

My mates were having a go at me saying i shouldve tackled him....i could hardly talk,let alone have reflexs like that....


----------



## the toad

No hangover today =) man I love that stuff..

@tos yes ill get all the info together and make a good trip report


----------



## gavatron@oz

Greetings to you too CHEMICALLY INSANE....

Sucks dick that we get fuck all rc's on this secluded island...is that what u had?? I saw the pic but my memories like a siv..

If you talk to TOS laters,,could u let him know,and for yourself too,that skillz's shoulders playing up hell bad,and shes popped her opposing knee out too.
She asked me to mentioni the social so we know she's ok..her oldies are away so shes a bit imobbile..

How u been?? Are u the yachtie????  i talk to much and dont listen/remember on the shaddowy days..


----------



## the toad

Good to hear from you @gavatron, no I  didn't get out to watch the boats... but I am going down to ucla to visit my brother and do some sailing with him on the independence day (july 4th usa) weekend... 

I've actually been quite productive tho in that I got a bunch of my school registrations and financial aid paperwork alll done and delivered and also took the time this spring to clear a dedicated spot to grow some outdoor herb which I may plant this weekend... the clones anyway... I've got 4 Lemon OG Kush, and a blackberry kush that are about big enough to transplant... then my buddy is bringing me another 10 clones of supposedly similar size... and varois strains... then there's 12 super silver haze seedlings (hopefully mostly female) and a hash plant seed...

And the weasel in the middle is my "Toad"... yes that's her name


----------



## gavatron@oz

aahh,good stuff, now that is being productive...in oz alot of clones struggle to cope with the transfer outdoors..just too harsh..

Ask your mate cloning them to veg them 4-6 weeks for you ,high hrs too,go like 20 or even22 rather than 18and you can induce flowering all year rond as soon as they go outside....plus they're hardier by then... This works down under,but idont know your sunlight hrs...shit,im sure you know what your doing..

You got a fair bit of property ?(land)or u gorilla farming??

We got caught as young tackers by a farmer with 2 x half basketball crt patches growing on his land....we'were carrying 20l pales of nutrient solution out there,heasked what we're doing?? i said a shit... Farmer says 'and what is your mate gonna wipe your ass for u?'he'd already seen them...ha ha..good fun.we were 14 or 15.

Growings a sick hobbie ,especially indoors..clean,convenient,minimal effort..

Whats the growing medium..cocasmulch?? The hashthe broad leafed one?? 

Ive got my hands in a little venture myself.. U prefer sativas??


----------



## gavatron@oz

did u see the footage of oracle fuck out??

Id love to get back on another americas cup build...all top shelf,no expense spared shit...fucken sick money too. Good bit of brotherly bonding sailing little yachts....does end in tears  sometimes.(fights))


----------



## the toad

gavatron@oz said:


> did u see the footage of oracle fuck out??
> 
> Id love to get back on another americas cup build...all top shelf,no expense spared shit...fucken sick money too. Good bit of brotherly bonding sailing little yachts....does end in tears  sometimes.(fights))



We fought tooth and nail when we were younger but now were very close friends... were our only siblings in a very crazy family... we kinnda figured out we need to stick together... he was probably the biggest influence in me cleaning up my act... not that we don't disagree... we do all the time... but its always ok because we can talk it out now...

Someday I'm gonna gett he and I down to the sydney hobart... if I can find a good boat for us to crew on 

Are you talking about the ac70 flip that snapped the wing/mast whatever you call it on those


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah,it's the 70'cat ,black...gets up and skates on single hull.. Its70' long by 55' beam...

Imagine riding that 30'in the air....

They still run normal dry sails(carbon/kevlar batterns sown into mylar) But Allingi run a rigid composite sail..biggest carbon composite foil shape i the world..bigger than new jumbo 383 wing..in 13 knots  breezedoes 33knotts downwind....

Let me know if you do ever come down..ill get u two on a boat...wont be one of the maxis...(95') but that makes it even scarrier..worst 3 days of your life...then you drink rum like a fucken pirate at constitution dock hotel(pub)  

gets fucken wild.....

Im getting over excited bout boats again.....

What u studying?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Feeling like shit. Work related hatred.
> Undertow & rip tide is pulling me out too far. Time to hold the breath.
> Sure hope sleep would come to me naturally more often- jet lagged & tattered from the turbulent flight home..All, strictly metaphorical.
> Goodnight friends, time to attempt to get rest to recharge my inards for obligations of tomorrow's work related frustrations.
> 
> <- this way



hold on and go with the tide...let me know if you need to talk-i am always here for you and you know that.


***update...opposing  shoulder froze up on me-the one i use for the cane,so i am back to barely walking and once again my parents are gone-that sounds weird bc i am almost 35...lol anyway,i've been rotating ice and heat and working my shoulder. it is getting better buy i am still in pain.sorry i haven't been around. i just wanted to check in and let you know ii am ok...my body just need to be horizontal-for the most part so the muscles can heal. 
oh-i also found my plug in vibrator and the shoulder massage is almost as good as...well you know. taking care of myself,but send me your positive energy-healing,peaceful,loving energy how ever you choose to do such things. i really need it.  no worries..SKILLZ is tough as nails...i will get through this. i won't accept any other outcome. i am strong and i'll be back on both feet,limping like a pro.

miss you guys and love your guts. laptop next to me so i will be checking in. its just an uncomfy position to type in. but i will rest and then be up and rip-roaring ready to go.

MUCH peace and love..................................skillz


----------



## gavatron@oz

skillz....i did write to -CHEM INSANE-to let people know your ok but sore...i rotate the ice and heat too but it usually  aggrevates my lighter thumb and wrist a bit,depending how much i twirl  the glass...lol.---hope u get a giggle out of that.

I passed out 4 a power nap,now i feel great.had a couple bars,4 cans of bourbon and coke,3 hr sleep and im as fresh as a daisy...

Skillz are you able to get on any steroids to help build your shoulder muscles back up?? Not all have masculinising effects,and even anabolics in low doses wont do that.or perhaps the electric muscle stimulaters as well as the heat.(not the dilly w tje lube that heats up) like the physiotherapy ones.?

Like i said in pm ...i get like this and solve all the problems of the world..hope ur better soon,


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gavatron@oz said:


> skillz....i did write to -CHEM INSANE-to let people know your ok but sore...i rotate the ice and heat too but it usually  aggrevates my lighter thumb and wrist a bit,depending how much i twirl  the glass...lol.---hope u get a giggle out of that.
> 
> I passed out 4 a power nap,now i feel great.had a couple bars,4 cans of bourbon and coke,3 hr sleep and im as fresh as a daisy...
> 
> Skillz are you able to get on any steroids to help build your shoulder muscles back up?? Not all have masculinising effects,and even anabolics in low doses wont do that.or perhaps the electric muscle stimulaters as well as the heat.(not the dilly w tje lube that heats up) like the physiotherapy ones.?
> 
> Like i said in pm ...i get like this and solve all the problems of the world..hope ur better soon,



before i left the hospital for a physical therapy rehab institute the gave me megace bc all i cld eat was Boost or Ensure-I had no appetite. it was oral and although they said the side effects would be minimal-and yes my appetite came back hardcore, it made the unnoticeable,thin,blond,short hairs on my chin grow like a mother fucker.
i have been waiting on my medicade and disability for some time now-my case worker said he has all the info now and his part will only take 2 weeks. i have 4 psych evaluations and 1 orthopedic.the orto Dr.said that my mental illness would get me in no problem-my case worker seemed to hint to that as well. as soon as it comes through i am going to an orthopedic ASAP. I have bone putty where i lost bone when my was lost on impact w/ the dashboard. I also have 3 titanium screws in my knee. one Dr. talked of reconstructive surgery-taking out the hardware(screws) and see wtf is popping in the back of my knee. it feels like something catches almost. i asked about a knee replacement and got the same answer my ortho Dr. who did all my knee work when i was in ICU-said i was awful young and would have to be done every 10 years. who gives a fuck. one of my therapists just had one-before she had a cane and was in pain-now she just bee-bops around like she never had a knee prob. i'd rather hv surgery every 10 years and be able to walk. but when i see my new ortho i will ask about a steroid that won't cause me to have a beard. and as for my shoulder-i can feel the knots. i think a massage 1st-then some cortisone. same prob w/ shoulder about a year ago and that is what i got. it was awesome til it wore off. i did get 30 vicodin,but i am not too fond of opiates-not after beating a terrible habit twice in my life. once at 24 the other just before i turned 33. if there is an oral steroid i'll take it. of course if i had a med that required  injections i'd be set as far as syringes. prob is,i shoot up my ADD meds too much as it is. it affects me no diff than taking it orally-except a small rush-but i am addicted to the needle.

*****HARM REDUCTION:
IF YOU HAVE NEVER USED A NEEDLE TO GET HIGH DON"T.....YOU WON"T MISS WHAT YOU DON'T KNOW-I SWEAR. ONCE YOU CROSS THAT LINE IT IS HARD TO GO BACK. i may shoot up,but that was my bad judgement and now i hv to shoot up everyday.if i have no RX-I shoot water or draw 1 cc of blood and use it in art. it is a wicked mistress the needle. so please-if you haven't shot up...DON't *


----------



## gavatron@oz

it would be IM injections,23 g needle..but like you said,it does become addictive..the prep ritual.

Nandralone decanate,in small theraputic doses isnt anabolic..winstrol isnt either..hope you get the medicade approved..(im giving bad advice there skillz actually because winstrol/ stanazolol i thinkisa vetenary product...sorry.)

 I reckon fuck it,go heavy sustanon  non stop,get huge and buy a good razor....

Love u lots skillz..gonna take my niece fishing..makes me feel normal.

See you in couple hours...


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> nutty, how have you been mate??  saw some funny/harsh shit at my local pub last nite that u wouldvehad a good giggle at..sitting out on deck surrounded by gardens,bit of a rucuss broke out,a fella threw a schooner at another,or maybe even glassed him,then went too run  away ,ran past me and bailed over a hand rail into  garden,or so he thought,but it was the stairs to some underground cellar,fucked his ancle and got arrested...lmao.
> 
> My mates were having a go at me saying i shouldve tackled him....i could hardly talk,let alone have reflexs like that....



Hey man, that's hilarious.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Skillz... Sounds like better days might be ahead, hope you can get your stuff taken care of.


----------



## muvolution

I'm getting pretty damn excited for my O-desmethyltramadol to get here. I have been researching it on here for the last couple hours. Looks like it is going to be around 1/4 the strength of morphine. Also, reports of IV use are promising - I'm sure with a micron filter, it will be even better. 
Also, tuesday is refill day... Ativan, Dilaudid, and Sonata. I can't wait to do some mixed shots of 4mg dilaudid and 100mg O-Desmethyltramadol. Half-life is 9 hours! I am getting quite excited for this one, obviously.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Oh man, hydromorphone _and_ o-desmethyltram in the same shot??!!

Sounds like you should write a trip report to me, muvolution.


----------



## the toad

Sunset was awesome tonight at my place


----------



## nuttynutskin

Showa time !!! Bbiab :D


----------



## nuttynutskin

SKILLZ how ya doin my friend? GIT ON CHAT lol.


----------



## JoshE

Man I've been a busy worker bee as of late...

Been running around like a mad man getting reading for Hong Kong. Work called me up this morning and asked me to come in for Stocktake..i was like Um...No.

Last night i got a free ticket to a 60's, 70's and 80's themed disco...After that, i honestly believe i was meant to be born in the psychedelic 60's..(Ill post a pic up later).  Also my mobile phone number has been given to some scam artist's trying to scam me $4000..Pretty sure their based in India..

So yeaa 

How's everyone else been?


----------



## nuttynutskin

HEy josh do u have yahoo or aim? I wanna chat lol


----------



## JoshE

Pretty sure most Aussies don't use Yahoo or Aim..for some reason 

I've got MSN though if that works for you?


----------



## nuttynutskin

JoshE said:


> Pretty sure most Aussies don't use Yahoo or Aim..for some reason
> 
> I've got MSN though if that works for you?



OK i download it if u promise to talk to me :D


----------



## nuttynutskin

newest one not wokring so im trying the 2010 one


----------



## JoshE

Yea ill talk to ya mate 

I might come across as a bit "off" though hahaha..Still hungover from last night.


----------



## nuttynutskin

pm me your name on that


----------



## nuttynutskin

Fuck it I give up


----------



## JoshE

^ It didn't install properly? Sorry man, Still busy.

If you get MSN working, go to add contacts, then type in my email address which you will find in my Bluelight user page


----------



## nuttynutskin

I put your email adress in there but i cant message you for some reason, maybe i dled the wrong version? oh well fuck it we can just chat here lol


----------



## Swerlz

people still use MSN??


----------



## nuttynutskin

be back in a minute gonna get some bbq chicken leftovers and rice...lol

im mordent34 on yahoo btw if anyone wanna chat with me :D


----------



## JoshE

Swerlz said:


> people still use MSN??



Yea it's the most used chat program here in Australia..

You guys have Yahoo, AOL and Aim ay? I honestly don't know anyone here that use's those


----------



## JoshE

nuttynutskin said:


> I put your email adress in there but i cant message you for some reason, maybe i dled the wrong version? oh well fuck it we can just chat here lol



It shouldn't matter what version you downloaded. Have you still got the MSN nutty?

If so what's you're email and ill try and add you.


----------



## nuttynutskin

ill pm u


----------



## nuttynutskin

NOT WOKRING GIVING UPPPP lool


----------



## nuttynutskin

im on tinychat now


----------



## JoshE

Damn, We'll just chat in here then. Ill probably download AIM when i get back from Hong Kong since the majority of people on here use it.


----------



## nuttynutskin

WHERE ARE YOUUUUU or did you mean just in the thread. I;'ve been in tiny chat for about 20 minutes but no ones ther.


----------



## JoshE

Oops, sorry man haha, I meant here. The computer I'm on atm doesn't have a webcam. Plus it won't let me on Tinychat..It says i have to download all this random crap


----------



## nuttynutskin

so whats up ive been poppin xannies and stealin shit and drinkin as usual llol... if its free its for me HHAHAHA


----------



## JoshE

Yea not much. As i said earlier just been busy getting reading for HK. I had a awesome time last night..Got dressed up as a hippie and went to this 60's, 70's and 80's disco..Was rad mann


----------



## nuttynutskin

cool did u bang any chicks in the bathroom stall and snort coke off thier cracks?


----------



## nuttynutskin

well fuck it im out... this thread is dead and boring now.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*read me like a porno*



nuttynutskin said:


> cool did u bang any chicks in the bathroom stall and snort coke off thier cracks?



dressed up as elvis...pi k cape and all,i ripped a full length 6'x2'mirror of the bathroom wall at party..showed old love how to snort a golf ball through a straw..she had 2  little toothpick lines,i smashed about a half in 3 big catterpillars ( nice fish scales too,when i was slinging it heaps...) and fucked this birds sex life up..shes never been the same since.


----------



## gavatron@oz

pink cape and all. Good times.


----------



## JoshE

Sorry nutty! We'll chat sometime later when I'm back in Aus. Haha Gav, Looking good man !

Anyway to everyone else, Ill see you when i get back from Hong Kong!

Peace


----------



## gavatron@oz

fuck ive done some terrible shit over the years..
Stay safe joshE,and remeber...there nothing wromg with letting the lady boys suck ur dick.....( excuse my language to any ladies out there...)


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Be careful in Hong Kong, JoshE, but enjoy it to the fullest!!  How long are you going to be there?


Also, how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## nuttynutskin

JoshE said:


> Sorry nutty! We'll chat sometime later when I'm back in Aus.



It's cool sorry if I was being rude, was drunk and on benzos lol.


----------



## theotherside

Hey sinister muffin how you been doing? Did you see our new NMI mod skillz? make sure and congratulate her in her intro thread.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Oh, I didn't see that!!  I will definitely do that now - awesomeness~

I've been doing pretty well.  Haven't been on as much since I've started my new job and been busier.  How about you?  You holding up okay?


----------



## nuttynutskin

soooo boreeedddddd


----------



## muvolution

me too man. I just want to get my fucking drugs. 

Usually I have no problem occupying myself with or without drugs, but today has been on the verge of raining all day and only like 50*F so I didn't go fishing, and I just want to get super hiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wish I lived in the country so I could shoot some of the guns off lol. Don't think the neighbors would like it too much tho.


----------



## muvolution

I'm about to buy a Springfiled M6 Scout. Coolest gun ever.


Edit:





it is so cool. No furniture on it to distract from function. I like the cutouts in the butt, it totally looks 1970's futuristic. 

For those that don't know, it is a legendary U.S. Air Force survival rifle with a single shot .22lr or Hornet barrel and a .410 shotgun barrel in an over/ under configuration. It has that funky trigger so you can operate it in cold weather with gloves on, or injured.  

The strange looking butt stock holds extra rounds, and it has a magnesium strip bonded to the underside of the butt as a fire-starter. 

It folds in half or comes apart at the break for storage and only takes one pin to assemble. 

So. Fuckin. Cool.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I want one of these...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RWwNnWG2nM


----------



## muvolution

That is ridiculous.

I saw several .50 anti-materiel sniper rifles on gun broker when I was looking for my M6. I can't imagine why in the world anyone would need something like that, or moreso, how anyone can justify that shit being available through teh interweb.


----------



## nuttynutskin

muvolution said:


> I can't imagine why in the world anyone would need something like that, or moreso, how anyone can justify that shit being available through teh interweb.



Why not? Gotta have something to keep the squirrles from digging up the flower bed. Cool gun btw.


----------



## muvolution

a BMG .50 shell is as big as a fucking squirrel. 

In a sick way, I would kinda like to see a squirrel get hit with one.

There is a dude on here named Rath, you've prob seen him, he's got like a bajillion guns. I think he just bought that new .480 Lampua Sniper rifle.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well the PTRS fires a 14.5 I think. You wouldn't be able to see a squirrel get hit with it because there wouldn't be anything left lol.

.50 caliber is pussy compared to the 20mm (the blue tip)...






lol


----------



## coelophysis

Where did all the shadow people go?


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Shadow people, Laika?


----------



## Fyasko.

theotherside said:


> No never liked meth too much
> You?



if its anything like adderall i have a feeling imma have a problem with it in the future%)


----------



## gavatron@oz

*ello ello*

Dawn patrol session downunder once again...

HOw are we all  welcome to those whom i havnt met..

SINNISTER MUFFIN-- who are the shaddow people?? Myself and them have become quite good friends no,and they are of no concern any more(thksfact may change after  solid 4-5 nignters)

To our new friend about not liking meth.... Thats the best thing ever. I hate the shit


----------



## the toad

Meth feels like work to me... I like stuff that makes me feel relaxed...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I enjoy amphetamines (mainly dexamphetamine/dextroamphetamine/Dexedrine) when I've got things to do.  If I take 'em without things to do, I end up creating chores, washing my car three times, doing all the dishes again, cleaning my room four times in a hour, etc.

If you just want to relax, amphets are not the way to go.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I actually enjoy relaxing on dextroamphetamine.  After the stimulation runs out, all I do is sleep in for many hours.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Even if it wasn't for the health problems I still doubt I would do it. I have enough problems with sleep and anxiety already and I'm sure speed would just make it 20 times worse. Plus I like having all of my teeth. lulz


----------



## muvolution

man, I can't even drink coffee without tweaking out.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I gotta have one cup when I first get up or else I'll be useless the rest of the day. lol


----------



## the toad

No coffee for me either... maybe tea once in a while...


----------



## theotherside

Shadow person reporting for duty sir. 
Hey Laika you better not avoid this thread or I will hunt for red october your butt mayne


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sometimes I can't be bothered to brew a cup so I just snort a line of the grounds. Check it out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=fvsr


----------



## muvolution

I was expecting a video of someone snorting a fat line of coffee grounds.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yea, well you don't always get what you expect.


----------



## Fyasko.

muvolution said:


> I was expecting a video of someone snorting a fat line of coffee grounds.



meee tooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If meth caused your teeth to fall out, so would MDMA, and half of America would be toothless.

This is like saying heroin causes homelessness, or everyone who tries crack will become addicted to it.


----------



## theotherside

Hey Captain I thought you were gonzo man?? When you flying out?


----------



## muvolution

Captain.Heroin said:


> If meth caused your teeth to fall out, so would MDMA, and half of America would be toothless.
> 
> This is like saying heroin causes homelessness, or everyone who tries crack will become addicted to it.




wait, wait, what? MDMA causes your teeth to fall out? Heroin makes you homeless? I'm a crack addict?

What the fuck, why didn't anyone tell me sooner.


----------



## the toad

I just had to have a baby tooth pulled at 31... all 4 wisdom teeth pulled 2 years ago... in  fact I had to have my bottom 2 baby teeth pulled back when I was in kindergaden... they never went away and fell out.... lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> If meth caused your teeth to fall out, so would MDMA, and half of America would be toothless.
> 
> This is like saying heroin causes homelessness, or everyone who tries crack will become addicted to it.



Meth mouth

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Meth mouth" is an informal name for advanced tooth decay attributed to heavy methamphetamine use.[1] According to the American Dental Association, meth mouth "is probably caused by a combination of drug-induced psychological and physiological changes resulting in xerostomia (dry mouth), extended periods of poor oral hygiene, increased consumption of sugared soft drinks, and teeth clenching and grinding (bruxism)."[2][3]

"Meth mouth" characteristics include:

Bruxism (teeth clenching and grinding): Methamphetamine induces bruxism, leading to the wear and cracks of tooth enamel. 
Oral hygiene neglect: Methamphetamine users often neglect oral hygiene. 
Hyposalivation (dry mouth): A lack of saliva's natural protective effects directly leads to increased tooth decay, particularly at the gum line. 
Some have contended that "meth mouth" is not due to methamphetamine being acidic or corrosive[4] but the Pennsylvania Dental Association maintains that "the acidic ingredients of methamphetamine can damage teeth."[5]. Meth mouth has been observed in people who abuse pharmaceutical grade methamphetamine as well. It is most likely due to common characteristics of heavy methamphetamine use.[6]

Despite the name "meth mouth", similarly accelerated tooth decay can be caused by the abuse of other stimulants with similar actions, such as amphetamines, cocaine and methylphenidate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meth_mouth


----------



## muvolution

you guys should check out the loperamide thread. It's serious lulz.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well...??? Link???


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well this thread sure is dead.


----------



## theotherside

It used to be hype but certain things have made me less pumped to come in here 
How is life nutty?


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm ok, but my pilonidal scar seems to be irritated for some reason. I really hope it's not coming back again!!!  Got plans to go hiking with my one friend tomorrow who I haven't seen in like a year. Hopefully it doesn't get worse. I don't think all the sitting I've been doing has helped much.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nuttynutskin said:


> According to the American Dental Association, meth mouth "is probably caused by a combination of drug-induced psychological and physiological changes resulting in xerostomia (dry mouth), extended periods of poor oral hygiene, increased consumption of sugared soft drinks, and teeth clenching and grinding (bruxism)."[2][3]



Meth isn't the only drug to cause what is described here; any stimulant can do that.


----------



## muvolution

I just watched a thing on Insight in Vancouver (supervised IDU site). It's crazy...they have had over 1000 OD's there and no one has ever died


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Because they have supervision or Narcan?  (Or both?)


----------



## muvolution

I guess both. You would think that by now someone would have absolutely dropped dead, but I guess not. Amazing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

They use narcan at shooting galleries.​


----------



## the toad

Captain.Heroin said:


> If meth caused your teeth to fall out, so would MDMA, and half of America would be toothless.



Why would mdma make ur teeth fall out?


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm also wondering that, and how half of americans are all on ecstasy. I must be missing something. lol


----------



## druggyjs

better place with no worries and everything he could want is how to look at it.. R.I.P


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Because MDMA are stimulants, and cause the side effects listed in the "meth mouth" quote (dry mouth, bruxism, etc).​


----------



## coelophysis

Not too mention if you like to chew up your E pills that's very bad for the enamel.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I got two small cavities and a bad canker sore lol. Haven't been to the dentist in over a decade.


----------



## muvolution

Diilaaaaudid!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!


----------



## Swerlz

muvolution said:


> Diilaaaaudid!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!



i know right


----------



## nuttynutskin

The cavities don't hurt... yet. lol They're pretty small.


----------



## nuttynutskin

About time for some xanax and oxi... yay.


----------



## nuttynutskin

MMM beer!!! lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Where the hell is everyone? Anyone seen SKillz my best buddy? Kinda worried havent heard fomr her lately.


----------



## muvolution

I am doin pretty damn good. I will be much better though, when my phanezepam, o-desmethhyltramadol, methylone, f-fma. The only things I still need to add are almost here.


----------



## nuttynutskin

you on chat?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Full Sail IPA is purty darn good beer. :D Steppin out for a cig brb


----------



## nuttynutskin

NUM NUMS lol


----------



## coelophysis

*NSFW*:


----------



## the toad

Anything with sailing in it and I'm good lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Oh there everyone is... so i went walking with my friend on oxis and xanax and then came home and drank some beers. not a bad day at all. :D


----------



## nuttynutskin

So wuts everyone up to anyoen on tinychat?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No.


----------



## muvolution

Hey CH, I know your busy, so If you want help on V2 of the MIcron filtering megathread, I would be glad to help. I could show how to prep dope or another type of pill for a shot. I think the pictures are very helpful.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Hey CH, I know your busy, so If you want help on V2 of the MIcron filtering megathread, I would be glad to help. I could show how to prep dope or another type of pill for a shot. I think the pictures are very helpful.



If you want to, i.e. if this is what you do, you could take pictures of the pre-filtration steps.  It could also serve as a stand-alone guide on "how to cotton filter", for people who are confused on how to do just that (we have people in Other Drugs who do ask/inquire about this).  

If you also want to create a list of vendors (i.e. amazon) which aren't listed already, you can as well.  

I am going to go-over the whole thing again, and try to make it as detailed as possible.  I have gotten a lot of good questions from people over the time, and from what I've had to explain to individual people, I'll know how to re-write it to make the most sense/seem the easiest.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wtf happened to this thread, used to be entertaining to come here. Now it's just boring.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good question.   Socials rise and fall, it depends on if a lot of people are online or not!


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm always online even if im not here lol.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I think recent occurrences have just sobered things up in here for a bit, and understandably so.

Sorry I wasn't able to chat the other day, nutty!  How have you been?  I'm sorry I haven't  been around here more...started my new job, so I've had less time to hang around, sadly.


----------



## coelophysis

been too busy losing my mind to post in the social lately


----------



## the toad

Sup @nutty and @sinmuffin...

I'm going to attend ektamines memorial this Saturday... I'm  kinda nervous... but I feel it is the proper thing to do... I have a brother too and a few years ago I almost left him the way ektamine did his...


----------



## Swerlz

damn yo.. ever smoke yourself sober??


----------



## coelophysis

Chemically Insane said:


> Sup @nutty and @sinmuffin...
> 
> I'm going to attend ektamines memorial this Saturday... I'm  kinda nervous... but I feel it is the proper thing to do... I have a brother too and a few years ago I almost left him the way ektamine did his...



I'm glad someone of the NMI crew can attend. It's just way too far for me and I can't afford to travel that far right now.


----------



## Swerlz

Much love to ektamine's family.. super sucks


----------



## the toad

A little mxe and the "DP - Alive '07" show playing....


----------



## nuttynutskin

Tomorrow should be interesting, hopefully I remember to come on here. Gonna try some pure mdma for the first time EVA. lol Also got wine cigs and xanax on hand. :D


----------



## SinisterMuffin

@Chemically Insane... I can understand you being nervous, but you knew ektamine well and I think it'd mean a lot to his family to see how much he meant to us BLers, too.  And it's a way that you can show your respects and really get the closure you need.

I just wish I could go and support you/everyone who has been affected by this loss.



@Nuttynutskin:  You HAVE to let me know what you think!!  Molly is my absolute favorite, so I'd really love to know how you feel about it after giving it a shot.  Hope you have a GREAT day tomorrow!!


----------



## the toad

SinisterMuffin said:


> @Chemically Insane... I can understand you being nervous, but you knew ektamine well and I think it'd mean a lot to his family to see how much he meant to us BLers, too.  And it's a way that you can show your respects and really get the closure you need.
> 
> I just wish I could go and support you/everyone who has been affected by this loss.



I wasn't going to go... I won't know a single person there and am going to have to introduce myself as "chemically insane" to people mourning a loved one / family member who overdosed and explain that I know him from here... but what his brother said about people here knowing him in ways that he and his family did not.... if my brother died and I found out he had a "secret life" or whatever... I would very muuch appreciate talking with them and learning the side of my brother I hadn't known before...


Also, since I'm actually geographically and financially able to go, I feel a responsibility to represent the bluelight community and ensure that his friends and family understand the harm reduction nature of bluelight and also understand how much all of us cared about him

If anyone would like me to speak on their behalf to his family just PM me..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> been too busy losing my mind to post in the social lately



I am also very busy.​


----------



## nuttynutskin

SinisterMuffin said:


> @Nuttynutskin:  You HAVE to let me know what you think!!  Molly is my absolute favorite, so I'd really love to know how you feel about it after giving it a shot.  Hope you have a GREAT day tomorrow!!



Thx I'll be around.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wuts up guise


----------



## the toad

Nada... sittin at work with nothing going on.... after work tho  I'm getting a sick new guitar


----------



## nuttynutskin

I wish I had a job where I could just surf the net. All my previous jobs I had to work my ass off lol.


----------



## the toad

Its boring... id rather have some work to do... I just use my phone anyways... don't wanna be going to pillreports and bluelight and such on my work comp...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Drinkin some pinot grigio. Yummm my favorite lol.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Just snorted something... Holy hell did that ever burn lol.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Blearghhh lol


----------



## the toad

I got one of these today... the sonic blue one.... almost looks white...

And I found it on craigslist for 600.... and its got 350 dollar fender custom shop '69 pickups installed on it, with the paperwork and serial numbers and everything that says they're built by the same person who built hendrix's and SRV's etc... and also came with this awesome case... the tan tweed exterior with the red poodle interior.... ill take some pics of my own tomorrow and show ya exactly...

I'm super happy.... I've been playing it since I got it this afternoon


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nice my buddy on here is a fender fan also. U on chat yahoo or aim? Pm me dood.


----------



## the toad

No I used to but I end up staring at it all day cuz someones always there ready to chat lol....


----------



## the toad

I'm actually about to go to bed I think.... goodnight tomorrow I got a bunch of projects and wanna be well rested lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

later


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What's up social?

As promised (probably two or three socials ago, but promised nonetheless) - I am updating y'all on my graduate school application, I just found out that I got accepted!

This calls for a celebration


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Congratulations man!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Yeah man, I'm actually pretty surprised that I got in but I was able to meet up with one of my great undergrad professors (who happens to be a graduate professor as well which could help me out even more) and it turns out he's good friends with the guy in charge of the program I applied for and he wrote me an awesome letter of recommendation which I think sealed the deal.  

It's not what you know, its who you know.  I feel so much better about this now, and it means I don't have to get another crappy job in the meantime!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah, fuck crappy jobs.

I cannot wait to be done here, I am very close.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I hear that man, there are more jobs where you're doing and having a Bachelor's degree will actually help out there, since there are more wide-ranging job opportunities and whatnot.


----------



## the toad

That's awesome @NT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

For sure.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Yessir.  Thank y'all for the support!


----------



## Eva~Love

well im new here so hows evryone? i hope you dont mind i post in here


----------



## the toad

Welcome @evalove.. we actually encourage that kind of behavior here... there's a lot of great people in here... smart, funny, compassionate, helpful, kind, friendly people in here....

I'm sittin here playin my guitar but I did get the pic I promised 
The guitar is "sonic blue" the pickguard is "mint green"


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

good lookin' Ax,CI...so who is around? sorry i haven't been around. I've been reading up on so much Mod procedure and whatnot that my head feels like Mr.Mackey's when he took that acic and his head swelled up like a balloon.





yup-that is how i feel...so i figured i would come see who is online???
so who is out there?


----------



## coelophysis

I am "out there" I believe tos is somewhere out there too.


----------



## the toad

Thanks @skillz, I've been looking around for 2 months and this one showed up on craigslist and I grabbed it quick 

I am... for a minute... I'm eating a chicken pot pie then off to bed then in the morning its off to Ektamines memorial.... I wanna get a good nights rest 

My head feels kinda like that too from a lil mxe


----------



## nuttynutskin

Hey skillzforillz hey guise. Is it normal to run out of smokes and be broke and get in your car at 12 at night and drive down town just to find someone to buy 1 or 2 off of them? lol Some girl outside one club was nice enough to give me one for free lol. I shouldn've asked her if she would give me sex in return for a designated driver. I'm not exactly sober tho. lol

In other news a family member is comgin to take my xanax tomorror. I told them to come hold them for me because I wast starting to take too many and it was clear they weren't going to last for the month and I would end up like last time going 1 1/2 or 2 weeks without and possibly withdrawing lol. I figured smart tho, my mom is so cool to do that for me. I told her no matter what dont give them back til wednesday or so. lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Time for some vermouth and apple juice... yummmm lol

HEY ITS ALL I HAD LEFT!!! IM NOT AN ACLOHOLIC!!!


----------



## the necropolitan

nuttynutskin said:


> Time for some vermouth and apple juice... yummmm lol
> 
> HEY ITS ALL I HAD LEFT!!! IM NOT AN ACLOHOLIC!!!



You're not an alkie. You're just awesome. I pull that shit all the time. Last week I found cooking wine on a bus bench, and I took it home with me all quick-like as if it were a cheap hooker. 

So, I'm a new member, this is NMI, what's up everybody?


----------



## nuttynutskin

HAHA that's awesome. You get my psychohillbilly seal of approval. lol I get frree wine all the time, usually from the stores tho. lulz


----------



## the necropolitan

nuttynutskin said:


> HAHA that's awesome. You get my psychohillbilly seal of approval. lol I get frree wine all the time, usually from the stores tho. lulz



See, I can get free beer once in a while courtesy of the Korean liquor store owners near me. I sit around with them and watch Korean game shows and laugh at the appropriate times, and if they throw on some K-pop that I know, I'll dance around. But I have to hunt those bus benches to get the wine.

Psychohillbilly seal of approval, eh? Does that mean you'll be buzzing my house with bales of cocaine fallin from low flying planes, like the Rev? I do hope so.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nah only bales of dead body parts. I usually thorw those in teh swamp tho to discard the evidence.

Check yer pm btw. lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Im on aim now


----------



## nuttynutskin

Im going to kill my computer im about 5 seconds


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Eva~Love said:


> well im new here so hows evryone? i hope you dont mind i post in here



of coursee we don't mind...that is what social is for. WELCOME,glad to have you.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hey skillz me amigo


----------



## nuttynutskin

welp off i go goodnight


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> hey skillz me amigo



hey nutsack!!! i will have to get to yahoo stuff in a while. i am doing Moderator stuff right now. it is alot to learn.

hey-proud of you for turning over your xanax to the fam. so they are gonna give you a daily dose right?


----------



## Eva~Love

good day everyone 

how yall doing?


----------



## Swerlz

Doin goood 

smokin a bowl actually



hows you doin?


----------



## Eva~Love

im doing great today  still a little bit flustered after losing my job recently :/ but im still getting along. i just need to figure out how to upload my avatar, i mean like whenever i try it says my picture is invalid


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> hey-proud of you for turning over your xanax to the fam. so they are gonna give you a daily dose right?



No they're jsut going to keep it til weds. It wasn't a huge deal, but I could feel myself starting to lose my self control and I knew i would probalby take twice my dose today tomorrow and probably the next day and then be way ahead of my next rx. lol HAving them ration it tho is a good idea, I may have them just give me a 5 days or a weeks worth... we'll see.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Cameo Appearance + Where's My Check?*

Merzbow's newest release is sounding phenomenal. %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Cameo Appearance + Where's My Check?*

Merzbow's newest release is sounding phenomenal. %)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Eva~Love said:


> im doing great today  still a little bit flustered after losing my job recently :/ but im still getting along. i just need to figure out how to upload my avatar, i mean like whenever i try it says my picture is invalid



did you follow the instructions in  the Greenlighters Guide?
it's a ways down on the page but there is a section about avatars.

also in the FAQs link at the top of every page under the big Bluelight banner is info on avatars also.

let us know if yo keep having trouble.

peace and love........................skillz


----------



## Swerlz

Miller High Life + Rainbow Kush = Goofled Swerlzzz


----------



## theotherside

^^That sounds BORING swerlz....how's about some real drugs gosh! 

Doing up the rest of my 4-fma and feeling like "fifty million dollars"...also almost out of opies so that sucks. 

So who is the new chick in here?? In my joey from friends voice..."how you doing"?>


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Swerlz said:


> Miller High Life + Rainbow Kush = Goofled Swerlzzz



Miller High Life is fucking awesome.


----------



## the toad

Ektamine's family wanted me to convey theis message to everyone here who knew him...

Finding out about Caleb's connection and relationships with the bluelight community helped set their hearts a bit more at ease knowing that he had such a close community of friends who truly cared about him and loved him for who he was... they also encourage anyone who knew him to contact them if you would like to share any insight into his life that he only shared on bluelight...

I would like to add that, having met and talked to and hugged his mother father and brother that they are some of the nicest people I've ever met and do not blame any of us or bluelight in any way... they fully understand the nature of bluelight as well as the nature of addiction and were adamant about stressing their support for harm reduction communities....

Caleb McGeorge (our beloved Ektamine) had just turned 20 years old...

It is assumed that he passed in a peaceful state... 

He told his family about his MDPV and Benzo usage and both were in his possesion at the time... although the police thought it was cocaine (as that's what is shows as on a "scott reagent" field test).... I bring this up because it will probably never be known which was ultimately to blame but both are quite dangerous because they're so powerful.... 

Ektamine was smart... really smart... he knew how powerful they were and still.... I don't want to lose any more of you guys.... this needs to be a huge wake up call as to just how much we take for granted that we think we know about stuff.... 

We owe it to our fallen but never forgotten brother Ektamine to make the world a better, happier place and to be responsible, logical and educated in wherever we choose to go in life

Well I'm crying again so I'm gonna put up the pictures showing Ektamine the way his family knew and remebers him...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

some one cheer me up....been a rough day. so much to learn and keep posting in the forum. disability and medicaid denied me a 2nd time now we have to appeal and get a lawyer.
and my leg got better now it's worse. ot sucks to not be ale to walk and have to ask your parents for everything-and all they do is yell. i am almost 35 and my life feels like my childhood.
my dealer is avoiding me and i am gonna kick his ass when i raise the price of my bars. i wish i had weed. i am tired of shooting up but i can't stop.

maybe i shouldn't post this here being a new mod.

what do you guys think? you are all the friends i have. irl i am all alone and i am feeling it today. but i love this place and i love that i am a  mod. i just need to relax. i feel like i have to know all this stuff by middle of next week. i have put too much pressure on myself. i need to relax.

ok-fuck all that-how is every one else. i am choosing to say -fuck all that negative shit.
let's get silly.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I really miss ektamine.  Thank you CI for posting that.

skillz, no shame in posting being a mod or not, we're here to help you 

much love


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> Ektamine's family wanted me to convey theis message to everyone here who knew him...
> 
> Finding out about Caleb's connection and relationships with the bluelight community helped set their hearts a bit more at ease knowing that he had such a close community of friends who truly cared about him and loved him for who he was... they also encourage anyone who knew him to contact them if you would like to share any insight into his life that he only shared on bluelight...
> 
> I would like to add that, having met and talked to and hugged his mother father and brother that they are some of the nicest people I've ever met and do not blame any of us or bluelight in any way... they fully understand the nature of bluelight as well as the nature of addiction and were adamant about stressing their support for harm reduction communities....
> 
> Caleb McGeorge (our beloved Ektamine) had just turned 20 years old...
> 
> It is assumed that he passed in a peaceful state...
> 
> He told his family about his MDPV and Benzo usage and both were in his possesion at the time... although the police thought it was cocaine (as that's what is shows as on a "scott reagent" field test).... I bring this up because it will probably never be known which was ultimately to blame but both are quite dangerous because they're so powerful....
> 
> Ektamine was smart... really smart... he knew how powerful they were and still.... I don't want to lose any more of you guys.... this needs to be a huge wake up call as to just how much we take for granted that we think we know about stuff....
> 
> We owe it to our fallen but never forgotten brother Ektamine to make the world a better, happier place and to be responsible, logical and educated in wherever we choose to go in life
> 
> Well I'm crying again so I'm gonna put up the pictures showing Ektamine the way his family knew and remebers him...



it was definitely a wake up call for me and i am sure for many others. 20 yrs old-what a shame. and he was such a hottie.-this from a lesbian. but i am a hot lesbian so i can comment on hot guys.
thanks CI. you ok??


----------



## theotherside

Ok those pics just made me cry for real. Thanks for posting that but god damn I miss our chats at 4 am 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Swerlz

such a beautiful person.. seeing those pictures really does jerk me up.. 

RIP dude 

we/i love you


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm pretty shaken up after looking at those pictures again


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz said:


> Miller High Life + Rainbow Kush = Goofled Swerlzzz



hit that shit for me,bro. i am out and jonesing. i am about to take a paint brush to my kief box.it has a screen and sometimes some bud gets stuck in between the screen and wood. and there might even be some kief on the glass that pulls out from underneath. woo-hoo. didn't think about that. and it will only take a hit of the purp but hit that shit for me and ektamine anyway-a big ass hit. i mean i want your ass coughing for me....

do it! you know you want to 

love your guts,bro......................skillz


----------



## Swerlz

OMW to do it skillz


----------



## the toad

Yea skillz it doesnt matter if ur a mod or a noob... this is bluelight... and were here to help 

I applied for the moderator too but I'm honestly glad that you were chosen... I think your going to be a much better NMI mod than myself... I like talking and I'm  fairly smart but I don't have that awesome personality that you do where you can just start convos and get people talk.... I  usually wait for a subject then go from there lol

Anyways I'm in a oddly good mood right now.... I've already come to grips with  losing Ek..... meeting his family today and seeing what a great family he did have for his too short life makes me feel good... I made 3 new friends today... his brother, mother, and father... and will be keeping in contact with them... and being in santa cruz today.... it was sooo beautiful... I think I may go to UC Santa Cruz now instead of UCLA....  I had only ever been there before in the winter.... its soo beautiful right now....

I mean I am happy that he did have a truly wonderful loving kindhearted family.... he did not die in dispair or alone... he has akind, understanding, close, loving, compassionate family and that's the most important thing in the world


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> Yea skillz it doesnt matter if ur a mod or a noob... this is bluelight... and were here to help
> 
> I applied for the moderator too but I'm honestly glad that you were chosen... I think your going to be a much better NMI mod than myself... I like talking and I'm  fairly smart but I don't have that awesome personality that you do where you can just start convos and get people talk.... I  usually wait for a subject then go from there lol
> 
> Anyways I'm in a oddly good mood right now.... I've already come to grips with  losing Ek..... meeting his family today and seeing what a great family he did have for his too short life makes me feel good... I made 3 new friends today... his brother, mother, and father... and will be keeping in contact with them... and being in santa cruz today.... it was sooo beautiful... I think I may go to UC Santa Cruz now instead of UCLA....  I had only ever been there before in the winter.... its soo beautiful right now....


thank you sweetheart. that means so much-you have no idea. 

i am so glad you went and met them. i bet it was great closure and catharsis. right on,man........word.


----------



## nuttynutskin

My asshole itches really bad. Why the fuck did god give some of us hairy assholes?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

wut haha


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> My asshole itches really bad. Why the fuck did god give some of us hairy assholes?



rothflmao-i bet your nutsack is worse!!!! lol


----------



## the toad

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> thank you sweetheart. that means so much-you have no idea.
> 
> i am so glad you went and met them. i bet it was great closure and catharsis. right on,man........word.



Your a sweetheart @skilllz... I'm here for you foranything you wanna talk about

@TOS... I told ektamine's family...
"as far as I know, "theotherside" was perhaps calebs closest friend on bluelight"


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

thank you again, Chemically Insane, for seeing his family


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> rothflmao-i bet your nutsack is worse!!!! lol



Yea will you scratch it for me?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Yea will you scratch it for me?



only if you shave.....ALL of it. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hahaha skillz


----------



## the toad

I found that keeping it shaved smooth keeps it from itching in the first place.... the sack and the backdoor especially.... you can't wipe peanut butter out of carpet..... you have to shampoo it.... you can wipe it  off hardwood..... lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Never tried that method, actually.


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> only if you shave.....ALL of it. lol



Razor or buzzer? I only use a buzzer down there. Tried a razor one time and got fuckin hellish razor bumps some of which bled. I swear my crotch itched for a week straight. Thank god I didn't try to do my ballz.


----------



## nuttynutskin

And besides that it just looks wrong for guys to be totally bald down there. Like they didn't evne hit puberty. lolz


----------



## Swerlz

this pretty much sums up my night so far lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQRHdeB2cXQ


----------



## nuttynutskin

Swerlz said:


> this pretty much sums up my night so far lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec505vEpySA&playnext=1&list=PLE00081E2941F6CDF



Nasty...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Razor or buzzer? I only use a buzzer down there. Tried a razor one time and got fuckin hellish razor bumps some of which bled. I swear my crotch itched for a week straight. Thank god I didn't try to do my ballz.



houston we have a problem. it has to  be as smooth as a baby's ass.

oh and CI-it works like that for vaginas too


----------



## the toad

@skilllz- Being a very hetero male I fully understand the benefits of shaving both male and female regions... lol 

@nuttty- I don't have these issues... maybe you need a new razor... I use a "fusion power" but I buy the non-power (blue not orange) blades..... also toss the shaving cream in the garbage... get some "shave secret"... it comes in a tiny bottle and its a clear oil... you can buy it at wallyworld.... like 2 bucks and lasts a few months at least... just put 4 or 5 drops in your hand and rub it on in the shower and go to work.... then  wash everything like normal in the shower and done....

Exactly the same as my face


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nah no blades are ever going near my happy place again. Once was enough. Also, I don't get how people shave their face in the shower. I would end up looking like I lost a knife fight, plus it would be impossible for me to touch up my beard and mustache without it looking like a drunk monkey hacked it up.


----------



## the toad

Get a mirror fool lol... I'm starting a new trend btw....


----------



## nuttynutskin

The mirror would steam up in a matter of about 2 seconds as hot as I make the shower. lol


----------



## the toad

Dude u get one of them mirrors that has a big hook u can hook on a shower curtain ring or a suction cup if u got a curtainless shower.... and you hold it under the hot water for about 15 seconds then hang it up and there's no fogging....


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

you can borrow this mirror i found in the woods.


----------



## the toad

Cool pic @skillz :D


----------



## the toad

Hey skillz.... umm you should give mxe a try....


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz said:


> this pretty much sums up my night so far lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQRHdeB2cXQ



bitch *I* feel good. kief box yielded two nice size bowls. holy reefer,batman. i am blazed!!!
bitch ,i feel GOOD!  lmao


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> Hey skillz.... umm you should give mxe a try....



???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????huh


----------



## the toad

MXE = methoxetamine


----------



## nuttynutskin

Fuck that shit, might as well just do pcp.


----------



## the toad

Well I've done PCP, K, DXM, 3MEO-PCP and MXE.... mxe is a whole new ballgame... and a goood one....


----------



## the toad

Its seriously something special..... I gave some to a friend to try to help her out cuz she was in withdrawals from fentanyl methadone and dilaudid... and I think benzos too.... and she said the withdrawals disappeared.... and she is like a new person now she's off the dope now.....


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well by some of my other posts I probably don't need to repeat what I think about rcs. If someone wants to take these untested things and act as a human guinea pig fine, but I wouldn't go around recommending it.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9105619&postcount=164


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i don't shit about all these new drugs. and i am too fucked up to look up what it is.

i have 1 cigarette left-well 1 clove left and a couple of butts that are smokable.  then i have to resort back to my old brand camel wides. i have a bad ass E-cig-i cant wait til my new cartiges come in. i love my e-cig. lurve it!


----------



## nuttynutskin

CLOVE??? GIMMEEE!!! lol Fucking Barrack OSAMA outlawed my favorite cigs when that... uh bastard SMOKES HIMSELF. Fucking liberal hypocrites. 

Sorry lol


----------



## the toad

I totally feel you there.... but my perspective is more along the lines of chemistry, science, and biology..... 
-Everything is a poison if you take enough
-Everything is safe in a small enough dose
But then there's the anomalies.... and the allergic reactions and such.... 
Its all dangerous... research chems are much less likely to be adulturated than street drugs....
Life is dangerous... but we manage.... for a while...
What we really need to do is stop pointing fingers at things and saying they're bad...
Education is good....
Communication is good....
Honesty is good..
Fear isn't tho.... fear is just extreme misunderstanding imo....


----------



## the necropolitan

nuttynutskin said:


> CLOVE??? GIMMEEE!!! lol Fucking Barrack OSAMA outlawed my favorite cigs when that... uh bastard SMOKES HIMSELF. Fucking liberal hypocrites.
> 
> Sorry lol



Pretty sure you can still get cloves in cigar form. I had a Djarum djust recently. And you do realize that the president only ratifies laws, he doesn't pass them? Blame your congressional representatives, not the prez.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> I totally feel you there.... but my perspective is more along the lines of chemistry, science, and biology.....
> -Everything is a poison if you take enough
> -Everything is safe in a small enough dose
> But then there's the anomalies.... and the allergic reactions and such....
> Its all dangerous... research chems are much less likely to be adulturated than street drugs....
> Life is dangerous... but we manage.... for a while...
> What we really need to do is stop pointing fingers at things and saying they're bad...
> Education is good....
> Communication is good....
> Honesty is good..
> Fear isn't tho.... fear is just extreme misunderstanding imo....



Everything is safe in a small enough dose? I certainly don't agree with that at all. But the problem isn't even whether it's safe or not, it's that not enough is known about these chemicals. People are using new drugs that don't have a history of human use and have not been significantly tested and some are having bad side effects or worse.

From Erowid...

Chemicals marked on Erowid by our Research Chemical Symbol should be considered experimental chemicals. Although some people are willing to ingest these chemicals for their effects,* it is not reasonable to assume that these chemicals are in any way 'safe' to use recreationally.* Although all psychoactive use involves risk, *this class of chemicals has undergone virtually no human or animal toxicity studies and there is little to no data on possible long term problems, addiction potential, allergic reactions, or acute overdoses.*

http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/research_chems/research_chems.shtml


----------



## the necropolitan

nuttynutskin said:


> Everything is safe in a small enough dose?



Except for this guy.

Best part of the article? "Copious amounts of phencyclidine are also documented as having been tested..."


----------



## nuttynutskin

the necropolitan said:


> Pretty sure you can still get cloves in cigar form. I had a Djarum djust recently. And you do realize that the president only ratifies laws, he doesn't pass them? Blame your congressional representatives, not the prez.



Yea I know you can still get the cigars but I WANT THE CIGS GODDAMNIT!!! And FYI that traitor Barack Osama SIGNED THE FUCKING BILL TO OUTLAW FLAVORED TOBACCO PRODUCTS OTHER THAN MENTHOLS SINCE MENTHOLS ARE PRODUCED BY BIG TOBACCO CUNTPANIES WHO ALSO FUND THE GOVERNMENT!!! JUST ONE MORE RIGHT BEING STRIPPED FROM THE AMERICAN PEOPLE!!! And besides that, the HE HIMSELF SMOKES!!!

Any questions? lol


----------



## the necropolitan

nuttynutskin said:


> Yea I know you can still get the cigars but I WANT THE CIGS GODDAMNIT!!! And FYI that traitor Barack Osama SIGNED THE FUCKING BILL TO OUTLAW FLAVORED TOBACCO PRODUCTS OTHER THAN MENTHOLS SINCE MENTHOLS ARE PRODUCED BY BIG TOBACCO COMPANIES WHO ALSO FUND THE GOVERNMENT!!! JUST ONE MORE RIGHT BEING STRIPPED FROM THE AMERICAN PEOPLE!!! And besides that, the HE HIMSELF SMOKES!!!
> 
> Any questions? lol



What did he betray aside from big tobacco? Vetoing a law with such widespread popular support wouldn't have done shit, plus I'm pretty sure he announced his intention to support anti-tobacco legislation prior to election, on the grounds that he was trying to quit smoking. 

obama's the ultimate troll...get into it! I don't even mind paying more for cigarettes cuz I know it's all for the lulz.


----------



## nuttynutskin

the necropolitan said:


> What did he betray aside from big tobacco?



HE DIDN'T BETRAY BIG TOBACCO HE DECREASED IT'S COMPETITION!!! ANYTHING TO PREVENT ANY PROFIT LOSSES TO GOVERNMENT FUNDING!!! IF ANYONE THINKS FOR ONE MINUTE ITS ABOUT PUBLIC SAFETY FROM CHILDREN SMOKING FLAVORED TOBACCO PRODUCTS YOU'RE DEAD WRONG!!! IF YOUR KIDS GET CANCER IT BETTER BE FROM PHILLIP MORRIS!!!



Brb need a smoke.


----------



## the necropolitan

nuttynutskin said:


> HE DIDN'T BETRAY BIG TOBACCO HE DECREASED IT'S COMPETITION!!! ANYTHING TO PREVENT ANY PROFIT LOSSES TO GOVERNMENT FUNDING!!! IF ANYONE THINKS FOR ONE MINUTE ITS ABOUT PUBLIC SAFETY FROM CHILDREN SMOKING FLAVORED TOBACCO PRODUCTS YOU'RE DEAD WRONG!!! IF YOUR KIDS GET CANCER IT BETTER BE FROM PHILLIP MORRIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Brb need a smoke.



How? I don't see RJR goin outta business anytime soon, and it's more or less just those two. 

You gotta get into the whole smokin' indoors thing, man! Saves you time and internets.


----------



## coelophysis

nuttynutskin said:


> Well by some of my other posts I probably don't need to repeat what I think about rcs. If someone wants to take these untested things and act as a human guinea pig fine, but I wouldn't go around recommending it.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9105619&postcount=164



That was probably more the MDAI's fault. He did a very reckless act. I wouldn't shun away hard work and carefully created substances because of some people's foolishness. 
You're judging books by their cover, sir.




nuttynutskin said:


> Fuck that shit, might as well just do pcp.



Outlandish remarks. le sigh...


To C I - I really appreciate your posts man and standing up for harm reduction at ektamine's memorial. You're a highly respectable fella.


----------



## nuttynutskin

the necropolitan said:


> How? I don't see RJR goin outta business anytime soon, and it's more or less just those two.
> 
> You gotta get into the whole smokin' indoors thing, man! Saves you time and internets.



Lol that's what I was saying!!! Let me try to explain one more time...

1. The government outlaws flavored tobacco.

2. This increases big tobacco's monopoly over the market.

3. This in turn ensures that the government won't lose any funding from big tobacco.


----------



## the necropolitan

nuttynutskin said:


> Let me try to explain one more time...
> 
> 1. The government outlaws flavored tobacco.
> 2. This increases big tobacco's monopoly over the market.
> 3. This in turn ensures that the government won't lose any funding from big tobacco.



Since when were you under the impression that small businessmen profited from flavored tobacco?

Haha get on aim bro


----------



## nuttynutskin

Laika said:


> Outlandish remarks. le sigh...
> 
> 
> To C I - I really appreciate your posts man and standing up for harm reduction at ektamine's memorial. You're a highly respectable fella.



Why is it outlandish? With pcp most people know what the bad side effects and problems are. With all these new chemicals popping up people don't even know what they're ingesting. I'm surprised how nonchalant people are about it on here, especially in light of recent events. Like I already said if someone chooses to be a human guinea pig fine, but I wouldn't recommend it for others to try.


----------



## nuttynutskin

the necropolitan said:


> Since when were you under the impression that small businessmen profited from flavored tobacco?



I'm sure they profitted a lot more before they were all banned in the US. 8)


----------



## coelophysis

nuttynutskin said:


> Why is it outlandish? With pcp most people know what the bad side effects and problems are. With all these new chemicals popping up people don't even know what they're ingesting. I'm surprised how nonchalant people are about it on here, especially in light of recent events.



But maybe perhaps a portion of the people ingesting these new chemicals actually do in fact know what it is that they're taking.

You're reading a horror story. 
Have you read any of the other data on Methoxetamine?
"Fuck that shit, just do PCP" as a comment reflects that of one who hasn't been paying attention to it and is just throwing it under an umbrella of "bad."

Hence why I think you're judging a book by it's cover.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm not judging a book by it's cover tho, I'm judging it from how many people have problems from using some rcs on here, and other articles that I've read. I personally don't give a flying fuck if someone wants to huff gasoline for 5 hours straight and drive off a cliff, but I don't think it's something that should be recommended. Just like I don't think that a chemical that hasn't been well researched should be. I'm not saying all rcs are bad, I'm saying I DON'T THINK IT'S ADVISABLE TO RECOMMEND THEM TO SOMEONE.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

sorry i nodded so hard 1st i flung forward dropping my laptop...then i jerked backwards and hit my head on the wal...bwahahaha-that is hilarious. whoo-i am glad you guys love me or else i'd feel like a dork.no i wouldn't,i'd still think it's hilarious.
after that i decided to nap until i had to pee.
fuck i am such a lady. lmao


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> But maybe perhaps a portion of the people ingesting these new chemicals actually do in fact know what it is that they're taking.
> 
> You're reading a horror story.
> Have you read any of the other data on Methoxetamine?
> "Fuck that shit, just do PCP" as a comment reflects that of one who hasn't been paying attention to it and is just throwing it under an umbrella of "bad."
> 
> Hence why I think you're judging a book by it's cover.



fuck-i forgot the multi quote button-dude,i am like such a Mod spaz. i have a notebook and i read everything,I mean EVERYTHING! I cant get away from the staff section RP. i love it. and i've read them all.and then i freak after hours of reading and rush to get to the forum and try and welcome,welcome,welcome.
and you know my welcome posts are like a novella. kinda like this post.
what's this i hear about and art section??? is that true or was that while i was in mid nod???


----------



## avocado_girl

ok i am new and thought this site was for that - newbies - so...here i am? and hi? and i don't even know how to explain my DOC but i am in bad wd's. sucks. i'm almost on lockdown but not quiiiiiittttee yet.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

what's wrong with explaining your DOC?


----------



## the toad

@nutty - iwould never reccomend anything that I thought might hurt someone in any way... in fact I reccomend that people don't take drugs at all for safetys sake... but I aslo know that won't happen for a lot of people.... so I make reccomendations for things that I feel are safer than their present choices....

@laika - thank you, I think you understand my logic and reasoning here..


----------



## nuttynutskin

Damn I'm hungry!!! My sleep and eating has been all sorts of fucked up. Sick of the food here (or lack of) although it could be worse.


----------



## nuttynutskin

WEll that was incredibly smart... I'm playing with some high power magnets and it changed the color of the screen when I went to put them down on my desk, so what do I do? I sweep it by the monitor again revealing a cool rainbow effect. Only thing is MY MONITOR STILL ISNT BACK TO NORMAL!!! I tried fixing it with the magnet, but it still looks "off". GRRR.


----------



## the toad

My buddy has this high powered laser he's gonna sell to me.... its in a flashlight housing... but the laser is from a laser cutting machine... the kind that cuts steel and stone and such....


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yea well it's probably a good thing I don't have access to anything like that, I'd destroy the whole house.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Good to see some familiar faces on here still..Hows everyone been..good i hope.. Ive had to go straight edge..good punch in the face of reality ,not literally( writting off car =$-20 000..un insured) but come to think of it,i am due for a hiding soon..Im a thorough believer that most people need a good touch up every 12-18 months,some every 6!  just so you know your place in society...

CHM INSANE--what you gonna do with that laser ?? You get in all sorts of trouble with those..get off tap amd burn the retna out of your mates eye....

NUTTY-i see your still good value as always.

NEIGH THREAT-TOS-LE CAPITAAN- hows everyone been??

Just checking in..saying a quick hi.. Never felt depression this bad..but.The worlds made up of your thoughts they tell me. So i've gotta switch the fuck on..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> I totally feel you there.... but my perspective is more along the lines of chemistry, science, and biology.....
> -Everything is a poison if you take enough
> -Everything is safe in a small enough dose
> But then there's the anomalies.... and the allergic reactions and such....
> Its all dangerous... research chems are much less likely to be adulturated than street drugs....
> Life is dangerous... but we manage.... for a while...
> What we really need to do is stop pointing fingers at things and saying they're bad...
> Education is good....
> Communication is good....
> Honesty is good..
> Fear isn't tho.... fear is just extreme misunderstanding imo....



3 and 4 -meo-pcp seem very worthwhile.  



nuttynutskin said:


> WEll that was incredibly smart... I'm playing with some high power magnets and it changed the color of the screen when I went to put them down on my desk, so what do I do? I sweep it by the monitor again revealing a cool rainbow effect. Only thing is MY MONITOR STILL ISNT BACK TO NORMAL!!! I tried fixing it with the magnet, but it still looks "off". GRRR.



You get a new monitor.  I don't believe it is worth repairing it vs. the cost of a new one.  You can take it to a buisness for a free estimate and they would be better able to tell you than I would.

*Gavatron* - I am doing OK.


----------



## theotherside

How is the social tonight...seems dead. How is everyone??


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm really high on diphenhydramine, beer, buprenorphine and lorazepam

What about you dude?  What's good?


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm fine besides bad allergies, 3 cavities and a hemorrhoid. Oh and my fucked up eating and sleep schedule and various mental issues and mood swings. :D


----------



## coelophysis

outta whacked sleep schedule sucks.
california dreamin'


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What are you allergic to nuttynuts??


----------



## nuttynutskin

Weeds or grass pollen. Pulled weeds for an hour yesterday and spent the rest of the day and most of today sneezin and weezin. Supposed to rain tomorrow tho, I hope it does.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

You should take some diphenhydramine (Benadryl)!


----------



## coelophysis

lolrepresentin


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hell yes

diphenhydramine is one of the more useful drugs out there.  and its OTC too!


----------



## coelophysis

I've been a fan for years, never in a recreational way. Never wanted to go down the diph rabbit hole.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Only done it once.  250mg.  HORRIBLE experience.  I don't recommend it to anybody.  

I now only use it for sleeping, allergies (of course) and opiate potentiation.  Never gone above 75mg for any of those purposes.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I heard if you take enough you'll talk to people who aren't there. Anyways, I'm in the process of making my own children's toy. It will probably have lots of warnings to go with it, like for supervised play only...


----------



## nuttynutskin

MOMMY MOMMY I WANT A NUTTY NUTSKIN!!!

lulz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Only done it once.  250mg.  HORRIBLE experience.  I don't recommend it to anybody.
> 
> I now only use it for sleeping, allergies (of course) and opiate potentiation.  Never gone above 75mg for any of those purposes.



I actually do not care too much for diphenhydramine, I always felt hungover from it.


----------



## coelophysis

It definitely leaves me with a grog in the morning that is undeniable. But I find when sleep is extremely hard to achieve and I've lost all hope, Diph gets the job done. I prefer it to any benzo as far as putting me out goes.
25mgs of Diph & 20mgs of ambien could end almost anything for me, 10-12 hours of solid sleep that I emerge groggy and cotton mouthed from.

Definitely hate it when I'm to the point that I need sleep bad enough to take all that though.

Weed me to sleep ftw


----------



## nuttynutskin

Cmon, am I the only one that thinks that bear is funny??? Where's the aussy guy damnit... I know he would.


----------



## coelophysis

As long as it's spoofing Teddy Ruxpin, I find it funny.

If it's not I'll be embarrassed that I thought wrong.


----------



## nuttynutskin

What do you think? lol






After growing up on the wrong side of the tracks...


----------



## coelophysis

It all makes sense.


----------



## nuttynutskin

More talking teddy bears. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZQRksqUF1c


----------



## nuttynutskin

YAY it's raining... Wash all of those allergens away!!! lol


----------



## JoshE

It's raining here too man, Plus we got pissed on by a Typhoon in Hong Kong..Twas pretty cool :D

But please rain..go away..I want it to be humid 34 degree's..


----------



## nuttynutskin

I WANNA KNOW, HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THE RAINNN???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou7P0QX25IY


----------



## nuttynutskin

More bears...











And a cat...


----------



## theotherside

Can work be any more boring?? I mean come on people. I'm just looking at this computer screen waiting till 11 so I can eat.......dear god


----------



## Swerlz

I know right.. My work load is like barely anything today


Meaning, I'm probably gonna be outside smoking and getting my sun on.. cause you know, I gots to preserve my sexy


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I have smoked like 5 cigs since 7 am....and it is only 10 here  
Boredom breeds drug hunger.....I'm getting very hungry


----------



## Swerlz

Oh I was talking about the pile of weed right next to me.. but yeah cigs are in order for today


and boredom does indeed breed drunger.. 





i thinks we all hongry


----------



## theotherside

I am getting a stomach cramp from w/d that feels like a black hole sun. I have no idea how people come off strong opiates...this shiti is like death. I have kratom tabs, 4-fma, tylenol, kava, all in my work kit and I feel like shite. Go figure. One norco and I would be running circles.


----------



## Swerlz

Yeah man.. kicking Heroin, Dilaudid, Opana, OC wasn't all happy rainbows and sunshine sprinkles for me

Walk around, it'll get some of that "energy" out


----------



## theotherside

^^When I say I couldn't do I mean...I couldn't do it. I have so much respect for you man....so much respect for kickin and then coming back to us.


----------



## Swerlz

Won't taking some of them Kratom tabs help you a bit till you gets your fill on yo Codones??


----------



## theotherside

Yeah but I've been messing up with oxy and morph a  bit so I'm in a bit of a spot here. My stomach cramps aren't going away at all. I should have brought some MXE for tiny tiny bumps or something man. The headache is gone from APAP but ugh...


----------



## Swerlz

Any access to some herbal?? That was a lifesaver when I was kicking hard.. took my find off things, especially the pain.. though the pain was there, I wasn't.. know what i mean?


----------



## theotherside

Of course but I can't smoke at work...makes my mind unable to focus and since they are used to seeing my run my game at enhanced modes of stims/opies pot is too noticeable.


----------



## the necropolitan

theotherside said:


> Yeah but I've been messing up with oxy and morph a  bit so I'm in a bit of a spot here. My stomach cramps aren't going away at all. I should have brought some MXE for tiny tiny bumps or something man. The headache is gone from APAP but ugh...



Isn't MXE a stimulant though? Stims are the last thing you'd want while kicking, man. Every time I've tried adderall, blow or E to take the edge off while kicking, I end up regretting it nearly instantly. 

So I woke up to some tweakers blasting Bon Jovi and singing to it at 8 am. Fuckyea.jpg


----------



## Swerlz

MXE aka methoxetamine is a dissociative that shares a similar chemical structure to Ketamine

4-fma is the stimulant he mentioned earlier.. and though the stims will produce a type of euphoria that'll distract from the kick, the comedown with added feeling of AHHHHHHHHHHHH is not my idea of a kickin'-good-time.. but hey, it works for the moment and that's all we live day to day.. one moment at a time


----------



## the toad

I gave some mxe to one of my friends who was going into withdrawals and she said it made them disappear for aday and a half...


----------



## Swerlz

MXE has some affinity to the MOR i believe.. similar to 3-MeO-PCP


----------



## the necropolitan

Swerlz said:


> MXE aka methoxetamine is a dissociative that shares a similar chemical structure to Ketamine
> 
> 4-fma is the stimulant he mentioned earlier.. and though the stims will produce a type of euphoria that'll distract from the kick, the comedown with added feeling of AHHHHHHHHHHHH is not my idea of a kickin'-good-time.. but hey, it works for the moment and that's all we live day to day.. one moment at a time



If it works anything like K, I could see it helping then. DXM works wonders, too. I'm not up on all my new RC mechanisms of action, I guess.


----------



## theotherside

Yes i took a small bump 8mg of mxe and it has killed the stomach cramps somehow. It is a little miracle of a substance at low doses. At high doses I couldn't find the fridge.


----------



## Swerlz

LOLl


----------



## the toad

It just started pissing rain here... thunder and lightning and got cold... feels like january..... craziness..


----------



## theotherside

I wish that would happen here...feels like 104 here! Just being outside for a mere 5 minute cig is brutal. Makes me sleepy!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Drugs are bad mmmkay?

More bears...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

i fucking love bears

storming here as well


----------



## theotherside

So it is storming everywhere but my shitty state?? Damn...can't catch a solid buzz, its hot, work sucks.....

Next week better be better!!

Everyone take 2 minutes to vote in my tr poll please
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=579904


----------



## nuttynutskin

Depressed bears...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Only you can...smoke weed with bears

I mean, what?


----------



## the toad

No sign of fire here


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

looks a bit dry though, don't it?


----------



## nuttynutskin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Only you can...smoke weed with bears
> 
> I mean, what?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

that picture is fucking awesome

although now i really wanna get high


----------



## SinisterMuffin

It rained today!  Stormed, really!  But it was just one of those short summer storms...and I missed it because I was inside working.  I didn't even have a window to watch it out of.  Depressing... 


In other news, how is everyone today??


----------



## the toad

Here maybe this will better illustrate....


----------



## nuttynutskin

You call that wet? Try living in Oregon from November- May. lulz


----------



## the toad

I've been to oregon, its not that bad..... I love rain.... I've got nitto 555's on my impreza.... they're like rain slicks.... I LOVE rain driving  snow is awesome too but of all the driving conditions ican think of.... I like rain best... one of these days you'll see me in nascar.... ill be the one that wins on all the road courses.... lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey CI-- how u been.u got a wrx or a stock imprezza.
Only juice and milk comes in 2 litres ...chev  and cubes...lots of it...

I build the aussie version of nascars.V8 supercars..have a look at them.. Good fun..but these actually race tracks not go around in circles.......


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> one of these days you'll see me in nascar.... ill be the one that wins on all the road courses.... lol



They have road courses in nascar? I thought that's rally driving? I was doing that the other night when I went grocery shopping at 1am. No one else on the road= 66 in a 30 zone. lol


----------



## the toad

I got a ticket once for doing 136 in a 55 zone...


----------



## Swerlz

hahahah awesome

I got pulled over once with 400g of cactus and QP of Urkle.. Cops were like, "carry on". I got out of a 94mph in a 40mph .. My old car was a bit of a racecar, so I told him I was testing out the new A/F ratios with the new MAPs.. pulled some foony bologna shit up on my laptop that was conveniently next to me..

fuck the police


----------



## the toad

I kinda  got out of mine... hit was a sheriff and they're kinda cool in general... he said "I  can't write that on a ticket" and put 65 in a 55


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Oh wow.  Y'all have had good luck with the coppers.  

I wasn't aware the nascar had anything like rally course either.  I would have to pick rally over nascar, however, and I'm sure you would as well, considering you've got an Impreza...


----------



## the toad

I love rally, F-1, nascar, sprint cars, shifter karts, GT/LM road cars, motocross, GP moto... pretty much any racing lol... nascar has 2 road courses on the spriint cup... infineon which is less than an hour from my house and one on the east coast... I wanna say its virginia international but it may be road america... I can't remember off the top of my head lol... 

Rally is probably my favorite because it demands so much skill in so many variables... but nascar and F-1 are where the real money is... they have the best of everything...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Virginia International eh?

You sure you're not talking about Richmond International?  They're both on the east coast, though (and pretty darn close to me, actually).


----------



## the toad

Watkins glen is the other one... they race richmond too but that's an oval


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> I kinda  got out of mine... hit was a sheriff and they're kinda cool in general... he said "I  can't write that on a ticket" and put 65 in a 55



I first read the other post as in a 30 zone lol. Here you wouldn't get a ticket for that, you would get your car taken away and be in jail...


----------



## the toad

If it was a city cop or highway patrol I would have here too... I try to keep it under 100 now at least off the racetrack... in fact I probly haven't broken 90 in 6 months on the street... I'm getting wiser in my old age... lol


----------



## the toad

Although I did wreck a guy a couple weeks ago on the freeway... but he started it...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Was that the one pic you posted? I think it was you I don't remember.


----------



## the toad

Yup the white impreza... I got the check from his insurance company... 2400 bucks... and all its gonna cost me is about 400-500 for a bumper skin and a tail light... ill put it on myself


----------



## theotherside

Anyone seen skillz today? I haven't heard from her just making sure she is ok. 
I see Laika is still in love with NMI


----------



## coelophysis

Thangs don't change.

Jammin to some Bowie.

Can ya hear me major TOS?


----------



## the toad

I love that song @laika... one of my favs.... I also just totally got into this being a car guy and chillin in my car listening to that and playing my guitar while trippin on mxe lol


----------



## theotherside

I hope ektamines family is finding peace, at least a little bit. Fucking pv..has casued me so much and it just keeps going...


----------



## theotherside

Can anyone top this song? 1969...god god god so tight..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIN_9x7LuhU&feature=related


----------



## nuttynutskin

Got 7 of my xannies today from a family member. Gotta last til wednesday next week. Figured that was better than them giving me the whole bottle back.

Anyways... 3mgs xannies, 3 shots of free vodka, and now I aquired some free wine which I'm workin on. :D

Oh plus my car now has gas, and got my smokes.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Oh and I got paid for some work I did and got work tomorrow and the next day. MONAYY MONAYY MONAYY. lol


----------



## Bill

Hai thar TOS and Laika minions of NMI


----------



## nuttynutskin

anyone wanna chat? i dont care where.


----------



## JoshE

Anybody heard from skillz recently? She hasn't been on for 3 days which is unusual..


----------



## gavatron@oz

mr joshE... How u been..hows the trip?? How many condoms of smack you manage to swallow for the flight home??

Hope you had fun buddy.any spontanious inking..im off today to get mine drawn up..see what gne damage is?? Good 15 hrs worth.. Going to see if they wanna swap / barter for my left nut...right ones also available..but im asking top dollar.you hear i wrote the uterus off..faaaarken devoed.

Hope u had fun mate


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Chemically Insane said:


> Watkins glen is the other one... they race richmond too but that's an oval



Oh yes it is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Anybody heard from skillz recently? She hasn't been on for 3 days which is unusual..



I have, she is healing at the moment. She will be back after a brief intermission.


----------



## nuttynutskin

That's good I was wondering what happend.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Made some money today doing yardwork... Drank the last of some leftover wine. Maybe time to go to the liquor store. Wanna go for a walk first tho.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Goddamn liquor store closed!!! That's ok I aquired some free wine somehow. lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

DAMN this thread is deaaaaaaaaddddd


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have, she is healing at the moment. She will be back after a brief intermission.



Oh right, thanks for that CH


----------



## theotherside

Bill said:


> Hai thar TOS and Laika minions of NMI



Who dares to summons me///Laika and I were just waiting under the bridge to scare away children...why what did you see??


----------



## coelophysis

Under the bridge downtown , is where I drew some blood..


Goodnight all.

TOS


----------



## JoshE

Laika said:


> Under the bridge downtown , is where I drew some blood..



One of my favourite songs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Crunch time, still.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Pretty good!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Awesome man.  I am having an OK time, just waiting for d-amp to fully kick in.  I am about to use some more buprenorphine.  %)


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Very nice!  I'm on a break from d-amp for a bit, its been about a week and I'm still sleeping 10 hours or so a night haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I used to have hypersomnia from ADHD and PTSD alone.   It is nice to take a long break.  After taking a 1.5 day long break, I am getting great effects again.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Exactly!  That's another reason why I wanted to take a break, bring that tolerance down.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

As much as I enjoy d-amp, I would prefer to just not have ADHD or PTSD.


----------



## the toad

I should lay down the pot for a week or two....get all stoned like a first timer after that its always fun...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Maybe, although I prefer to not take breaks from weed. %)


----------



## the toad

Me too evidently lol.... but I love getting stoned like a first timer.... hey does anyone have much experience with the cannabinoid RCs? Are those worth checking out? Or is it just the same as buying herb?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

I missed you guys. i twisted my bad ankle on top of everything else. i put myself in a mini coma to avoid the avoid the pain.  i think it helped bc my muscles had 2 days to just rest. still hurts when i walk,even with 2 braces and a cane. the hospital trip was a disaster today. we are gonna try the urgent care clinic at 8AM when they open and hopefully be first. i just want some cortisone shots until i am referred to an orthopedic. it sucks,but i have Bluelight and you fuckers.
I love every one of you and am touched that you asked about me.

CH thanks for keeping everyone informed. i appreciate it so much.
my heart is full that i have so many friends.

much peace, love, and gratitude...............................skillz


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What's up skillz!

We've missed you too!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

not as much as i missed you...did you see my comment about your pink bathroom???


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I certainly did!  I love your compliments


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> i put myself in a mini coma to avoid the avoid the pain.



BE CAREFUL!!! YOU DON'T WANT TO NOT WAKE UP!!!

Sorry, wouldn't say that if I didn't care about you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Me too evidently lol.... but I love getting stoned like a first timer.... hey does anyone have much experience with the cannabinoid RCs? Are those worth checking out? Or is it just the same as buying herb?



Most RC cannabinoids, especially the JWH series, are mostly full agonists, some other ones have very high binding affinities.

I would just acquire cannabis if at all possible, read about THC's ability to kill terminal cancer here.



skillz~4~thrillz said:


> I missed you guys. i twisted my bad ankle on top of everything else. i put myself in a mini coma to avoid the avoid the pain.  i think it helped bc my muscles had 2 days to just rest. still hurts when i walk,even with 2 braces and a cane. the hospital trip was a disaster today. we are gonna try the urgent care clinic at 8AM when they open and hopefully be first. i just want some cortisone shots until i am referred to an orthopedic. it sucks,but i have Bluelight and you fuckers.
> I love every one of you and am touched that you asked about me.
> 
> CH thanks for keeping everyone informed. i appreciate it so much.
> my heart is full that i have so many friends.
> 
> much peace, love, and gratitude...............................skillz



No problem skillz!  I got your back. ​


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Please make sure you wake up skillz


----------



## nuttynutskin

Just picked up some Stoli, waiting to hear about getting some oxi 15s. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Ohhh, Stoli 80 proof???


----------



## nuttynutskin

yea just 80 proof, also got 4 15mg m & ms lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

ahhh shower shave and some food... now more vodka! NOSTROVIA!!!


----------



## coelophysis

How's everyone doing tonight?
Worked til 3am, it blew. But now I'm smoking bowls and it's like it never happened and I'll never have to go in tomorrow and do it all over again.


----------



## theotherside

I am playing a violin for you laika....wooooooooooooohoooooooaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh  
You better be ready to party for monday man.....no work, mad stash, what can go wrong


----------



## coelophysis

Monday everything is just going to go right 
For once monday will be  a good thing to have a case of haha.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Time for my 7th shot of wodka.


----------



## JoshE

nuttynutskin said:


> Time for my 7th shot of wodka.



Nice man! Unfortunately ill be sober this weekend again too  Damn parents.

Would be so much easier to do shit if i had my own place


----------



## coelophysis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOFRWb8bYew Song for thread.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nostroviaaaa!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing this evening?


----------



## nuttynutskin

good i had 30mgs oxi, 4mgs xanax, and either 3 or 4 shots of wodka. lol... about time for more wodka.


----------



## nuttynutskin

oh and some dank ass chinese food. sweet and sour chicken, rice, veggies etc.


----------



## JoshE

^ Just got you're  PM mate 

Chinese is my favourite food ay..Had it a few nights ago. Fried Rice, Beef and Black Bean, Honey Chicken, Noodles, Prawn Crackers...*drools*

Back to work tomorrow  It's gonna suck.


----------



## nuttynutskin

im dirnkin more stoli lol. u got aim or yahoo? i feel like chattin 

think imma go smoke for about 5mins brb.


----------



## JoshE

Nah man only MSN haha but we tried that already remember? We couldn't get it to work 

It's freezing here at the moment


----------



## nuttynutskin

im on there now... whats yoru user name? pm me


----------



## JoshE

PM sent


----------



## nuttynutskin

check this out... it says if u go to the hotmail page in your inbox you can chat from there... http://explore.live.com/windows-live-messenger-hotmail-chat-using?os=other


----------



## nuttynutskin

snafuuuuuu lol


----------



## socaljay

Just got back from the bar and watching the MMA fights, drinking beer (my normal) and killing time.


----------



## theotherside

Did you enjoy the fights.....remember when people used to watch boxing? Back before the Russian brothers took over everything!

So hope everyone has a great sunday!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Im off here i guess had about 12 or 13shots of vodka lol laterz


----------



## nuttynutskin

No hang over... See kids this is why you don't drink cheap alcohol.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*morning all*

Hows everyone been? 

Nutty -What are u up to you hooligan?? Gettinng loose on the turps?? 

TOS -havnt spoke in a while old mate?? Hows things at your end?

MMA 's great fun to watch but i ge waaay too  over excited..verging on rushes of adrenalin like you get aftera  actual fight.just dont watch it before a night out in the town.. I was blind drunk and punched on with my good mate as we waited for a cab to head out to the clubs after watching bum fights..lol

Also after watching live mma at a venue here, saw a guy loose it in the taxi line over nothing and king hit the guy infront of him,and then elbow the one behind him who had absolutely nothing to do with anything. Fucken hopeless....

My good mates got an mma fight sep 23- should be fun..

LOOK UP -Shoot out at Australian MMA fight on you tube.i was lucky enough to see be right in the thick of that..Hells Angels vs Finks MC..


----------



## gavatron@oz

Nutty, have a watch of that vid on you tube above..


----------



## JoshE

Fuck!!! Just Got to work and it's 3 degrees  Damn this cold weather!


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> Nutty -What are u up to you hooligan?? Gettinng loose on the turps??



Nada, just abusing uh substances as usual lol. what are Turps? Turnips?



gavatron@oz said:


> Nutty, have a watch of that vid on you tube above..



This one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOFRWb8bYew


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

what's good social!!


----------



## the toad

Headed off to thegriffith observatory to watch a planetarium show then fireworks.... its the perfect place... it overlooks hollywood and los angeles 

I will be doing some "research" on the effects of mxe at an interstellar light show  followed by fireworks and more fireworks from my view at the top of the hill 

Gonna be a good night


----------



## nuttynutskin

Thinking of makin some of these lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRHq8maA7R0


----------



## theotherside

That would be cool nutty. How is your night going so far?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Goin pretty good, pretty drunk. Anyways here's my 2 liter bomb i made...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp0QUULa6yY


----------



## coelophysis

Can I get a "WOOO?"


----------



## nuttynutskin

hey laika


----------



## nuttynutskin

why teh fuck was i banned from tiny chat i didnt do nothign wrong


----------



## coelophysis

Tinychat ain't real life.


----------



## nuttynutskin

thank god for that, i just dont get why im banned for no reason. anywasy did u see my 2 liter bomb? lol


----------



## JoshE

Pretty sweet bomb man,

Kinda reminds me of the nang bombs we used to make back in the day  If you really want to have a blast though check out chlorine bombs...Good times  Just be careful though!

Did you get banned from TC today?


----------



## the toad

Good night!! 

First my bro and I went to the observatory and watched a show in the planetarium about the aroura boeralis... kinda overdone... but being on mxe made it pretty rad...





View from the top of Los Angeles...





After that we went to the club and pounded back some rum


----------



## JoshE

^ That second picture of LA looks exactly like the one in "The Fast and The Furious" movie. 

Defiantly want to make my way to LA sometime


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wow i went to rest around 1am and was only going to for an hr but i ended up sleeping til almost 4 lol. guess that's whta happens when u have 3mgs xanax 7 shots of vodka and a galss of wine. so i got up and made my last drunken meal lol. was having strange dreams too, i was walking around a store looking for candy in my underwear. LOL

Oh well back to bed for me. Laterz


----------



## coelophysis

Happy 4th everyone in the states. Make sure you party hard 
I'll be on later tonight with you all I'm sure.

Animal Collective - Fireworks


----------



## smackcraft

so whats that about then ? the 4th


----------



## the toad

The 4th of july is our independence day.


----------



## coelophysis

Indie day ftw.


----------



## nuttynutskin

SALUTE to the veterans and those that've died fighting!!!


----------



## nuttynutskin

My fireworks compilation lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_2u1A6zxfM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp0QUULa6yY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grljhcq73AA


----------



## the toad

Good to have you back around smackcraft


----------



## theotherside

I know not many people are online because they are at work, but everyone please say hello to my new friend/adopted greenlighter lethe drowned.


----------



## lethe_drowned

hey people!


----------



## theotherside

Don't worry there will pleny of folks in here later. Now follow me to the Dark Side forum social so I can introduce you.


----------



## lethe_drowned

hey i managed to get your avatar at last i had to run it throug paint lol


----------



## theotherside

Looks good on you  This way we can keep track of each other easier!!


----------



## muvolution

About to try Doxylamine Succinate IV with Dilaudid. All reports say 1 -2 mg's is a HEAVY dose. 

As far as the hydromorphone, I shot 80mg at once the the other day. serious business. Going for 1.5 and 5 this time.

EDIT:

Holy shit.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Whats up motherfuckers?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well???


----------



## the toad

muvolution said:


> About to try Doxylamine Succinate IV with Dilaudid. All reports say 1 -2 mg's is a HEAVY dose.
> 
> As far as the hydromorphone, I shot 80mg at once the the other day. serious business. Going for 1.5 and 5 this time.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Holy shit.



Doesn't doxylamine come in like 25-50mg pills.... how are you measuring this stuff?... and 80mg of diladid is like a weeks worth ... the best pills are only 4mg.... be careful pleeeeeeease

Dilaudid is my ex bitch..... she's sooooo good but she will kill you if you don't respect her.... 

Lemme know if you need any advice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Doxylamine succinate does come in 25mg tablets.  However, it has a very low oral BA (intended ROA).  Snorted, the BA becomes much higher.  And of course, IV would be 100% BA as always.  

When I used to IV hydroxyzine hcl I would use about 2mg to 3mg per shot and it was pretty good.  

However, this (what I was doing) isn't particularly safe even with micron filtering, as hydroxyzine can wreck your veins and also cause hemolysis.


----------



## nuttynutskin

This was loud lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z6_e-Ie96E


----------



## muvolution

CSM I really appreciate your concern, but I have been getting these for over a year now. Also, they now make 8mg


----------



## the toad

They always made 8mg but ill take a 4mg over an 8mg... the 8s suck... they feel more like a 2...


----------



## burntserkits

^agreed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If you aren't filtering properly (using a micron filter) then you are probably losing a portion of the hydromorphone anyways.


----------



## the toad

I only ever used cotton to filter... not the best but wheel filters were hard to come by around here... I did it the exact same  for the 4's and 8's so I don't think that was the issue... I think it has something to do with there being more filler in the 8mg pills... the 4mg would dissolve completely if heated slightly... where as the 8mg ones always left a big pile of filler in the bottom of the spoon...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> I only ever used cotton to filter... not the best but wheel filters were hard to come by around here... I did it the exact same  for the 4's and 8's so I don't think that was the issue... I think it has something to do with there being more filler in the 8mg pills... the 4mg would dissolve completely if heated slightly... where as the 8mg ones always left a big pile of filler in the bottom of the spoon...



If they were generics, that is probably why there was way more binder.  Brand name dilaudid is pretty straight forward.


----------



## muvolution

8's are heart shaped. fucked up, i know


----------



## muvolution

bk-MDMA is awesome. Personally at high doses, I don't even feel the difference.

75mg with  with 20mg of Dilauidid had me going nuts.


----------



## the toad

I've never had brand name dilaudid in my life... I asked at the pharmacy about it once and the brand name was going to be like 280 bucks instead of 25 for the standard generics....


----------



## burntserkits

I'm bout to call it a day yall. Just dropping in to say goodnight and spread some . Peace and happy dreams all...


----------



## theotherside

muvolution said:


> bk-MDMA is awesome. Personally at high doses, I don't even feel the difference.
> 
> 75mg with  with 20mg of Dilauidid had me going nuts.



Been trying to tell you guys about these bad ass RC's...just gotta know the right amount to take  

What did you think of meph or 6-APB?
Also 4-fma is a winner 

Hey circuits you leaving?


----------



## the toad

Since I've discovered mxe... I don't give a crap about anything else cept herb.... I sorta feel like my search has paid off and I found what id always been looking for... its pretty awesome... doesn't seem addictive at all... no hangover or anything... no dependency issues that I've noticed... and takes me to that perfect place whenever, wherever... I just got a shit ton more of it cuz I figure they'll make it illegal soon...


----------



## coelophysis

I've tried fma twice. Once was pretty good, then the second time I was up for 3 straight days. It was awful.


----------



## theotherside

I like mxe but why does everyone LOVE it so much? It has hard to describe euphoria for sure but I like stims better. It is awesome though.
Hey Laika you see the new Admins?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*They let TOS adopt??? Bluelight has gone haywire!*



lethe_drowned said:


> hey people!



what is up???? get ready to rumble bc it's nothing but jabs around here-the fun kind! don't take any shit and give it just for the sake of humor. Either way,welcome-glad to have you!


peace and love.................skillz


----------



## the toad

I hate stims... I'm overstimulated naturally... I like to chill... and I've gotten crazy good on the guitar since I started playing on mxe... not crazy good as far as guitar players go but just massive personal improvements lol  I've got some crazy texas blues riffs  I've been playin with and workin on... sorta similar to SRV's cold shot... but with more strings fretted instead of muted... I can only do it on mxe lol


----------



## muvolution

About to blast off on a 50% bk-MDMA and 50% Dilaudid shot, I'll let you all know how it goes. 

I tend to thiink the IV brings out the best in the bk-MDMA. Mini-trip report coming soon.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside said:


> I like mxe but why does everyone LOVE it so much? It has hard to describe euphoria for sure but I like stims better. It is awesome though.
> Hey Laika you see the new Admins?



Indeed. Sexy trio.

Tos for 2012 admin


----------



## the toad

I wanna make moderator someday so I can merge my old account and get back my 2007 join date lol


----------



## theotherside

muvolution said:


> About to blast off on a 50% bk-MDMA and 50% Dilaudid shot, I'll let you all know how it goes.
> 
> I tend to thiink the IV brings out the best in the bk-MDMA. Mini-trip report coming soon.



Dude u have to write a trip report on this combo man...I couldn't even imagine the euphoria of those two in a shot. Come back and tell me..........


----------



## muvolution

its basically like rocket fuel in a needle. The Dilaudid hits your body like a ton of bricks, then the bk-MDMA (my new fav) comes in it about 2 seconds after the dilaudid and it gives a ssevere tingingling and buzzing. I've never shot coke but it gives ear ringing, and this does too. 

This combo is more serious than straight IV H if you ask me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Since I've discovered mxe... I don't give a crap about anything else cept herb.... I sorta feel like my search has paid off and I found what id always been looking for... its pretty awesome... doesn't seem addictive at all... no hangover or anything... no dependency issues that I've noticed... and takes me to that perfect place whenever, wherever... I just got a shit ton more of it cuz I figure they'll make it illegal soon...



Although I am not 100% sure, I believe it should be easy to get addicted to MXE due to mu opioid agonism.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> its basically like rocket fuel in a needle. The Dilaudid hits your body like a ton of bricks, then the bk-MDMA (my new fav) comes in it about 2 seconds after the dilaudid and it gives a ssevere tingingling and buzzing. I've never shot coke but it gives ear ringing, and this does too.
> 
> This combo is more serious than straight IV H if you ask me.



IV cocaine is actually not ask that great.


----------



## the toad

Captain.Heroin said:


> Although I am not 100% sure, I believe it should be easy to get addicted to MXE due to mu opioid agonism.



I thought it was a kappa opioid agonist...


----------



## muvolution

So do you think it is dangerous to be shooting the doxylamine in 2-3mg amounts with 10mg amounts of Dilaudid?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> So do you think it is dangerous to be shooting the doxylamine in 2-3mg amounts with 10mg amounts of Dilaudid?



I am not sure; the only thing I can think of would be the antihistamine causing the shot to burn - no issues there I am assuming?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Why the hell would you shoot unisom?


----------



## ryand123

yeah its so good for allergies. but if ya take it for too long it wont work any more. same for zyrtec.


----------



## the toad

On my way to LA the other day there was a wreck on the freeway out in the boonies.... not exactly  sure what happened but the one silver car is all mashed up  in the back... and there was paramedics and highway patrol everywhere....





Then I get around one of the ambulances and notice that it had run over a guy on a harley... 

Ambulance FAIL!


----------



## snafu

Gnarly, any fatalities?


----------



## the toad

I don't know... looked like they had the victims all gone... just gettin ready to clear out the wrecked cars/bike


----------



## theotherside

Anyone having a good night/day? I'm feeling rather in the middle...boo hoo for me


----------



## the toad

@tos- I'm having a good evening... at least the middle is better than bad...

@thizzmachine- what is mdhma?


----------



## muvolution

stuck in the middle too. While I thiknk Methylone may be much safer than MDMA, there is still a tiny bit of a let0down. (Although I id use it like 9 days in a row (something which would leave you in a coma with MDMA)

I would really like some pharmaceuticalcompanied get interestee ane le


----------



## theotherside

U tried the real 6-APB? Its relation to MDA makes for a wonderful experience that last twice as long as methylone.


----------



## snafu

MDHMA- methylenedioxyhydroxymethamphetamine

I think it's in Pihkal, very little known about it but very similar to MDMA from what I can tell by the research I've done. Not even Erowid has a vault on it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDHMA


----------



## theotherside

^^That one looks yummy. I am a massive entactogen fan...they open the heart and mind. Oh yeah and they feel too good to be true.


----------



## snafu

Well Shulgin said it was a similar feel to Mdma. But I've never heard of anyone else using it or even knowing about it.


----------



## theotherside

Exactly...must be something wrong with it  
Have you had a go at 6-apb or 4-fma??


----------



## snafu

4-fa yes, and I loved it.. But 6-apb no.

And from what I can tell  there's nothing wrong with it, just a  more complex synth method, so most would find it more practical to make Mdma instead.


----------



## theotherside

You have to try 4-fma not just 4-fa....trust me they are MASSIVE in their differences.


----------



## snafu

Please tell


----------



## burntserkits

Hey all! Just dropping in to say hi before I take off for a noon N.A. meeting. Hope everything goes great for you all today...it's almost the weekend! Peace and ...


----------



## Swerlz

When I get home and post some pics of my vacation you guys are going to laugh your asses off when you see how dark I got in a weeks time. My own mother called me black and said I should work here. LOL

I feel like I missed so much since I've been gone.. But slowly but surely I'm catching up. This time tomorrow I should be on my plane home. I just hope it doesn't get delayed due to the massive amounts of rain that's been falling by my house.


----------



## the toad

Where did you vacation @swerlz?

How is everyone this fine day? I get off work in a couple hours and am having a kickback at my house with a couple good friends and a big pile of mxe.... I already snuck a lil gummer at work lol....


----------



## Swerlz

I'm currently in the Bahamas.. Leaving for home tomorrow afternoon


----------



## the toad

I know this chick who lives in Nassau... grows some DANK herb... super laid back and my god is she gorgeous....... I could really get used to the caribbean lifestyle..... I guess that's why I'm a sailor


----------



## Swerlz

Yeah I've sampled the herbs here before.. Very nice stuffs instead.. Once you wade through the de-evolved mutants that inhabit the island there is some beautiful woman here.. I stay in Paradise Island at my place in Atlantis.. Had it for almost 10 years.

Love it here


----------



## the toad

The secret is the boat.... mongoloids can't swim lol... anchor in deep water and just go shoreside to cherry pick


----------



## nuttynutskin

Swerlz said:


> Once you wade through the de-evolved mutants that inhabit the island there is some beautiful woman here.



I'm sure the rest love being labelled de-evolved mutants. 8)


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## the toad

Yes the proper term is "Mongoloid" as I said earlier... lmao 

Oh and motherfuck the asshole at the sprint store that told me I needed a new charger... I told him it was the phone.... he wanted to sell me a 30 dollar charger.... mine works fine for everything else..... its not the damn charger.... I went and bought a new one at the indian store for 10 bucks cash still in the package from sprint 

Did the exact same thing.... went back to the sprint store and they're closed..... lol... tomorrow morning ima go get a new phone and stuff this one up dickheads ass... sideways lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Xanax wine and I'm feelin fine. Plus some cherry pepsi and marlboro lights, and I'm havin a good time. Yea.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Am I the only one who thinsk that cherry pepsi goes really good with pinot grigio?? ,ol


----------



## theotherside

Yes I would think so nutty. You are a pretty solid drinker man...I have like one beer and then I eat 3 steaks and sleep. Give me a stim and any other downer


----------



## nuttynutskin

I could drink all day and all night long, too expensive tho. lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Just got a mikes HARDER cranberry lemonade. lol ITs a pint and says 8% alc. NOT bad. lol Go good with da wine. Oh, and another 1mgs xannie. tiem to go smoke. :D


----------



## theotherside

Sorry nutty....couldn't get back in the chat soon enough. Hope you have a good night and drink plenty of water for that nasty hangover ethanol is going to give you 

Anyone else around.........Josh/Gav?


----------



## JoshE

Yo theotherside!

How you going man? I'm just having a quiet Saturday night..few bourbons and some movies


----------



## burntserkits

Morning all! So I headed camping up in Okrahoma yesterday and mosquitos carried me home around 3 am...can ya believe that?!


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> Sorry nutty....couldn't get back in the chat soon enough. Hope you have a good night and drink plenty of water for that nasty hangover ethanol is going to give you
> 
> Anyone else around.........Josh/Gav?



I don't get hang overs. And besides, you can't be hung over if you drink every day.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Time for some...






yay


----------



## Swerlz

allllrrriiigghht


i'm all trainwrecked up


----------



## JoshE

^ Nice man, back from the Bahamas yet? How was it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sounds good, man. %)


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys.
Quite the stale feeling in the air tonight.


----------



## nuttynutskin

2 mickeys tallboys now time to finish this rollin rock :D

brb after i smoke me cig


----------



## JoshE

Laika said:


> Hey guys.
> Quite the stale feeling in the air tonight.



In regards to you know who no longer being a Bluelighter or something else? Man, what a shock tbh


----------



## Swerlz

right? I'm still all wtf-faced about this..


----------



## JoshE

Same dude 

Whatever the reason for leaving, I hope he sorts it out and takes care of himself.


----------



## Swerlz

Me too..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

So what is everyone else up to today?  I am cleaning and packing still, about to be done with everything although still have major buisness to attend to.


----------



## Dedbeet

Oh my God.... I feel I knew Ektamine well.  Here's a genuine hug to his family, and with a deep sense of sadness...

P.S. in his memory, I will be the safest I've ever been if/when using substances.  Consider that a promise.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Hey Dedbeet, haven't seen you online in a while!


----------



## Dedbeet

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Hey Dedbeet, haven't seen you online in a while!



Yep I had my Internet access disconnected and am only on now via a quirk of fate .  Nice to be 'back'.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

haha I feel you.  Pay that bill man!  :D


----------



## Dedbeet

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> haha I feel you.  Pay that bill man!  :D


We'll see, it's pretty high at this point.  I paid like $30 of it, maybe that'll chill them out for a while, I dunno.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Oh man, those communications companies are ruthless when it comes to bills


----------



## Dedbeet

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Oh man, those communications companies are ruthless when it comes to bills


True, and maybe a bit dim about it considering how many customers they have... so we'll see .  Some time back online anyway, probably not 4 ever...  I plan on attempting to pay them.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I feel you man!  

At least you've got good intentions!!


----------



## Dedbeet

gavatron@oz said:


> THE WORLD IS MADE UP  FROM YOUR THOUGHTS!


Fwiw I agree fully (can't explain how that works, tho), and also with the fellow who stated 'all is one'.

Peace...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

And one is all.  

Took a crazy Buddhist LSD trip to teach me that one.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

hey everybody
long time no see


----------



## Swerlz

holy tits!

Sup Chuck!!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

just chillen, drinking peppermint tea  

love the stuff


----------



## Swerlz

That's tasty stuff indeed

How you doin man? been a while


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey Cosmic Charlie!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

im ok, stuck in a loop tho sadly
cant trip anymore, im already there.. sober


----------



## muvolution

Ahhhhh, fuck this. I keep doing 1 month of Dilaudid in 2 weeks (about 1 gram) and I'm so over it. I feel dead.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

life goes on.. i just hope for the best


----------



## Swerlz

that's all you can do man

I'm glad to see you back.. How long is your hair now? lol


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

its gone, im clean cut now, lol


----------



## coelophysis

Hello Charles.


----------



## Swerlz

pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Hey buddy


----------



## coelophysis

Back for good?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

most definitely
i need this place

life feels weird without it as an outlet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm glad to see you here CC.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm here too.


----------



## JoshE

How you been nutty?


----------



## Swerlz

Morning errrbody


----------



## JoshE

^ Night dude 

Come say hi in Tiny Chat


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm fine hows it goin. Just put some gas in my car and got a bottle of wine. lol Time for a quick shower.


----------



## coelophysis

Work blows right now. It be soooo dead.


----------



## muvolution

I think I just purchased every RC (except psychs) on the face of the planet, as well as 25 micron filters, 200 points, and a bunch of sterile ampules. 

It's my birthday soon.

50mg IV Methylone + 8 mg IV Dilaudid = excuse me while I kiss the sky.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Try not to od.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I think he'll be fine.

Happy birthday, mu


----------



## muvolution

Thanks. Maybe I'll get the BDD spot also, that would be a rad turn of events.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

That would be quite the birthday gift haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That would be cool, eh?


----------



## the toad

Did u get some mxe muv? That's mt new fav for sure


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Sounds like mu is having quite the birthday


----------



## muvolution

C.H. - I n=never had any idea what in the mad hell you were raving about with I.V. MDMA, but after going up to like 130mg bk-MDMA, I can only imagine. 

BTW, might want to get your hands on some while it is still available since it is very very similar and you can re-dose. Also, it doesn't have the heavy body load, like you feel light and free, there isn't the body load that causes the sighs if you know what I mean.


----------



## muvolution

I didn't get any MXE. Couldn't find a domestic distributor, and that one in the UK only took bank transfers.


----------



## muvolution

I don't even know what to call it, Methylone and Dilaudid is the best rush ever. I was going to the theatre with my girl and her parents the other night so I prepped a syringe, went out to eat, got to the theatre, bounced to the bathroom, mainlined it and came out with the hugest fucking smile on my face. She definitely knew.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

WHat did she say?  Now that's the question.


----------



## muvolution

Oh and I've never slammed coke, but I definitely got the ringing of the bells off of M1.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

holy crap dude

how are you feeling now?


----------



## muvolution

I got a smile and a kiss, and she told me I looked sexy.

Edit: Sober as shit right now, well, I did a nasty ass dregs shot from some microns which I swore I would never do again after I got "cotton fever" last time, but could be doin alot better. 
have some Diludid 8's comin in tomorrow, Psilicibin Cubensis, More Hash than you could smoke,
 and 
1g 4-FMA and 
1g MDPV 
then hopefully friday my super package of 3g Methylone , 
.5g 4 Flouricocaine, 
1.5g ODMT, 
1g 4FMC
Add 3 vials sterile water
10 sealed sterile vials
2 boxes of the hard-to-find 30g 1cc 1/2 points, 
sterile tourniquets,
and a box of cotton swabs


quite the shopping list....... hehehhe.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

that's fucking awesome


----------



## muvolution

I haven't been in Denver in several months and this is all new so I wanna get into my friends bands practice space and just go off doing all these drugs.


----------



## burntserkits

I think I'm headed to mu's house for a hell-of-a-bday party 

Evening everyone. How's tricks?


----------



## muvolution

I bought a different colored ampule for each different substance, hehe. This party is going to be the fucking shit, yo.

plus no cookers or cottons or spoons, so 0% rate of transmission of HepC/ HIV


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

get wrecked


----------



## muvolution

I almost want to buy an IV drip kit and have a PARTY MONSTER themed party.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yeppp I been drinkin agin.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*nutty*

Did we ever doubt your not on the piss??( drinking) 

No xannys?? How have you been.its been a bit quite this end of town,i mean site...


----------



## nuttynutskin

goin good man, and who said no xannies? 3mgs lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

ahh,i shouldve known!!

Where have all the familiar faces gone...this was always the first place id come for a chat. Now i have to look for people i know.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*dead quiet*

ahh,i shouldve known!!

Where have all the familiar faces gone...this was always the first place id come for a chat. Now i have to look for people i know.


----------



## nuttynutskin

dunno been kinda dead lately... brb gonna make some FOOODDD lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I almost want to buy an IV drip kit and have a PARTY MONSTER themed party.



I already have one of those actually.


----------



## muvolution

Just found out we scored an empty wharehouse for this party. Trash, Recycling, and Biohazard. It's going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Whats up motherfuckers?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Not too much, hanging out, you know, being high.  It's 2am on Bluelight!  w00t!


----------



## nuttynutskin

im just dirnkin the beers. and xanax of course. I think thats a given tho lol.

Anyone wanna chat? id dont care where but im bored and drunk. just listenin to death metal.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm nursing a Samuel Adams Summer Ale, pretty good on a hot day (even though its the middle of the night its still really hot down here).

What you drinkin' on?


----------



## nuttynutskin

well lets see... 1 henry weinhards 12oz, a ninkasi oatmeal stout 22oz 7% alcohohl, and a 24 of hamms. yea strange combo but ill explain later. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Sounds like a nice combo to me!  haha


----------



## nuttynutskin

wish i had some whiskey


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Don't we all!  haha


----------



## nuttynutskin

huffin ether is bad kids. doint do it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What is everyone up to this morning?


----------



## muvolution

seriously considering staying home from work to get two packages, but the post office is like next d0or to work so I'd have to be rather ninja.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> seriously considering staying home from work to get two packages, but the post office is like next d0or to work so I'd have to be rather ninja.



Ninja FTW!


----------



## the toad

I just received another 10g of mxe today... and didn't have to ditch work to do it... I just had it sent to my work


----------



## JoshE

Hai everybody!

It's good to be back  How was everyone's week?


----------



## smackcraft

hey hey NMI i would like to thank the people in here that boosted me towards doing my art and to keep going as i have now my first professional advertising job ans web design that iam being *PAID* for 

I mean ive done websites and things before but never been paid for it 


hows everyone been while they upgraded yeee haaaaaa !!!!!

thats my good news i wont ruin with the crazzyness ive went through recently by just keeping it short ,i tried to OD , family life a mess, mum was leaving . things very touchy atm .

hope all is well


----------



## JoshE

^ It's good to see you back mate and congratulations on the new job. Fucking happy for you man!

My week was the same old during the update but it's good to back here  Sorry to hear about your troubles too man  If you ever want  rant or talk about stuff, hit us up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Hai everybody!
> 
> It's good to be back  How was everyone's week?



Horrible to be honest.  But not as bad as they could have gotten so that is a good thing.


----------



## muvolution

My job seems to have turned to hell, or perhaps too many IV drugs.

IV bkMDMA was an insane experience, probably like what you experienced in that TR.


----------



## smackcraft

JoshE said:


> ^ It's good to see you back mate and congratulations on the new job. Fucking happy for you man!
> 
> My week was the same old during the update but it's good to back here  Sorry to hear about your troubles too man  If you ever want  rant or talk about stuff, hit us up




thanks man, i kind of poured my self out in to the sad anti snoooo thread in EEAD if ur bored and in need of a read to get you up to scratch with what exactly happened  m8 

its good to be back .. TBH i dont remember much of this month but hey we are back anyway lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Im bahahaaaack bahahaaack im back in black!!!! Yes im back in black!!!


----------



## coelophysis

chirp  chirp


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yer a bird?


----------



## JoshE

smackcraft said:


> thanks man, i kind of poured my self out in to the sad anti snoooo thread in EEAD if ur bored and in need of a read to get you up to scratch with what exactly happened  m8
> 
> its good to be back .. TBH i dont remember much of this month but hey we are back anyway lol



No worries man, Ill give it a read 

Take it easy dude.


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> Horrible to be honest.  But not as bad as they could have gotten so that is a good thing.



Damn man  What happened if you don't mind me asking? Was it the move?


----------



## glow dark

where did theotherside go?


----------



## JoshE

glow dark said:


> where did theotherside go?



He left Bluelight for good mate


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Damn man  What happened if you don't mind me asking? Was it the move?



Just some dumb shit to be honest, it would be hard for me to go into it at the moment.

I am still gearing up for the move, but am very close to hitting the road.


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just some dumb shit to be honest, it would be hard for me to go into it at the moment.
> 
> I am still gearing up for the move, but am very close to hitting the road.



Ahh no worries man  Looking forward to the move?


----------



## smackcraft

shit man didnt know that


----------



## Swerlz

It all happened really fast.. It's a shame really


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Ahh no worries man  Looking forward to the move?



Yes, it kills me that I have to do this with at least two things looming over my head while on the road but it's OK.

If I had just figured out how much easier this would have been to start earlier I would have.  I guess it's hard to take things for granted only to find out later, how I shouldn't have.  

Good news is I am still going to be living in one of the best apartments possible!  I will have to take some pictures and post in NMI for Everyone to see.


----------



## smackcraft

Swerlz said:


> It all happened really fast.. It's a shame really



well im going to be honest i was on my way fine with my methadone then i came back toBL and started reading about everyone taking gear etc etc and it lead me to pure temptation and thats when i started messing with my meth mix higher 1 day less others, then i learned of phenny .... lwts just say certain information in certain peoples hands is dangerous and im one of them people  and i just went through a month of doing everything i learned new about from BL like poppies can be made to tea, pheazepam is legal etc etc etc and i just got one big mess , so i swore if i felt that i was reading things here for the  wrong reasons again which lead to temptation i wont be around for a while or again .

I dunno if thats what happened with him but just a guess


----------



## nuttynutskin

Have some AC/DC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmwQ4yF6XuU

Was just blaring this  minute ago. \m/


----------



## nuttynutskin

Moar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKmYlnQv_dg&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rest in Peace...

BignBrown
Ektamine
JunctionalFunkie
FlywithCloudNine
Tobala
PhreeX​

...there are more names, I thought I would list a few that I knew desered to be mentioned.

Please be very careful guys.  I know 3 to 4 of the names up there had a fatal overdose of opiates (and mixed with other drugs).

This cannot be stressed enough.  With great knowledge comes great responsibility.

PhreeX was a very smart person to say the least, and it is sad he is no longer here.  

FlywithCloudNine was also a genius who had a massive overdose of methadone and butalbital (a barbiturate).  I won't ever understand why someone so smart died so young.   I used to talk to this person on AIM; occasionally his mom will get on his account in order to get to talk to some of the people who her son knew best.

Tobala was an Administrator of Bluelight and everyone here adored him.  We all still miss him.

Please be careful with drugs, especially combining downers.


----------



## glow dark

JoshE said:


> He left Bluelight for good mate


that's a bummer  he was a chill guy.


----------



## SwirlyBird

This is tragic are you kidding me BignBrown passed away! Truly horrendous.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SwirlyBird said:


> This is tragic are you kidding me BignBrown passed away!




Unfortunately this is not a joke.  You can go to the Bluelight Shrine (closer to the bottom of the index page), I began a thread for him.

That thread links the thread about his passing discussion in EADD.

We can stay strong amd save lives but I also thought we should honor our friends too, since I know they should be here right now but aren't.


----------



## JoshE

Sorry to hear that they passed Captain Herion  I didn't interact with any of them but it's still sad. Condolences to their family's and friends.


----------



## smackcraft

im so fucking down , TOS was the very first person to lead me arond the nicer parts of BL and now he is gone, i did speak to ektamine too but not as much and then when i founf EEAD BNB was the nicest guy ever to me there , i classed him as a best mate even though i only knew him here ... too many people leaving and dying ... its too much for me man it really is :.(...


----------



## the toad

What happened to TOS? What the hell is going on?.... I finally get my life together and try to help others find knowledge and everyone else starts dying... 

I had a truly amazing weekend up in reno... burning man style... shared some mxe with some special ppl... brought home some absolute fire molly fresh from the chemists hands... brought back some new herb strains my friend has been breeding... went to some shows that my friends were DJing....


----------



## the toad

Here's some pics and a short vid


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wats up guise, me just dirnkin n smokin and havin a good time as usual. :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

great to hear you found a job and to hear from you in general. don't let the other problem get you down. keep your chin up,lad and focus on work. the rest will sort itself out. you know i love you,you Scottish shit 

Much peace snd love..................................skillz  

we are here for you....take advantage!


----------



## JoshE

Skillz! Hows things?? PM me asap


----------



## the toad

Ok so I just got rolled by the local PD... fucking bike cop... never seen one in my town before... I was talking on my phone while driving... which I always do I just watch for cop cars... anyways he pulls me over and the first thing he asks "is there anything illegal in your vehicle?"

My mind does a quick inventory...
10g of molly
8g of mxe
Plus syringes and a milligram scale...

"Nope" I told him...

"So why does it smell like pot in there?" He asks..

I showed him my medical license... he asked me to let him see the herb... I handed him my mason jar wth about a half zip in it... he took that and my med license and ID and insurance and registration and said he was gonna check it out...

Pretty soon a cop car rolls up... then another and they all start talking and looking at me...

So the original cop walks back up to my window and the 2 others post up behind my car and he tells me my medical license was invalid... I'm like wtf I just got it 2 weeks ago... he said it wasn't showing up in the database...

I'm thinking "now I'm fucked... he's gonna search the car and I'm going to jail"

So I started asking questions... I asked what I was supposed to do... it has all the legal stuff on the paper so how can I prove it to you... he said I have to get a veification and bring it to court... I egged him on and kept asking little details till he got tired of me asking questions and just had me sign the ticket and let me go... minus my herb...

I called my doctor immediately after and asked them wtf was going on... they assured me the cop is retarded and they will stand by me in court and will also pursue action against the officer....

So overall I'm calling it a win... I'm gonna have to pay 50 bucks for the celly ticket but ill get my herb back and he's gonna get in trouble is what my doctor told me... they said they've dealt with this before and nobody called them to verify my license so he didn't check even he just said it wasn't valid...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Call me paranoid but do you really think it's wise to be posting the details? Probably unlikely but things people say online has been used in court before. All it would take is the wrong person to see it really.


----------



## the toad

I'm not worried... I'm legal for the pot... and the rest has been removed from my car.... its not like I was writing that as it was happening... I could have made it up entirely anyways...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Well I personally wouldn't say anything anywhere else that I wouldn't say in court but that's your choice... Good luck anyways. Cops are so crooked, they'll use every kind of trick in the book to try to get people to incriminate themselves.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Howdy guys! How is everyone today?


----------



## Swerlz

SKILLZZZZZ my love 

I'm good.. had my usual wake and bake this morning %).. hash'd out of my face right now

you??


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

right behind you....i had to ice my shoulder down 1st. how crazy is that-something that comes before bud when i wake up. i hope this shit heals soon-don't get me wrong,it's def better but i want it healed. just takes time.

mmmmmmmmmmm.......hash sounds awesome. i am going to pack my glass dolphin bowl which is KILLER and add a bit o purple kief on top. i hope to be drooling from a comatose state shortly.

BTW......Swerlz hooked me up w/ my signature so I look professional and sexy! There is a special place in my heart for that stud muffin,Swerlz!!!

hey is Stan's church in south park?-i'm behind on this season.but i'll catch up-best show EVER!!!!!
going to get stoned immaculate!!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*Drum roll,please!!!!*

everybody congratulate swerlz on his new position....................

Senior Mod!!!!

He will oversee a few forums but he will still be with us!!! YAY!!!
Well deserved promotion,bro...can't wait to see you wield your mighty Smod stick!!!
Congrats,again.


love your guts..................................skillz


----------



## the toad

@swerlz- congrats on senior mod 

@everyone- what's cracklin today? Its kinda slow around here since the big week long vacation lol...

I had to get a new phone so when I went to bluelight it sent me to the "status page" well I bookmarked that on my new phone.... and kept checking back and finally realized that page was still active after BL came back online.... so I was thinking it was offline for a few extra days lol...


----------



## Swerlz

Thanks guys 

Skillz loves you


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> @swerlz- congrats on senior mod
> 
> @everyone- what's cracklin today? Its kinda slow around here since the big week long vacation lol...
> 
> I had to get a new phone so when I went to bluelight it sent me to the "status page" well I bookmarked that on my new phone.... and kept checking back and finally realized that page was still active after BL came back online.... so I was thinking it was offline for a few extra days lol...


 oh man...what kind of fone is it?


Swerlz said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Skillz loves you



you love us!


----------



## the toad

A samsung transform


----------



## Swerlz

whats it transform to?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Time for a tune lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SJaCA4SwH8


----------



## the toad

Transforms into a keyboard... not that special eh...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nutsac....metal is ragnarokin' ur sanity away...lol......go listen to some tunes i posted in the groovy gallery.

@CI...is that one of those smart phones that are void of intelligence all together??? that's what kind I have. hey-@least ur Chemically Insane. That is one up on nutsac,here 

j/k nutty....i love ur guts....CI i love ur guts too.

so what are you guys getting into???


----------



## Swerlz

hash marathon

you?


----------



## the toad

Ok so I think I will be leaving bluelight.... at least for a while... 

Nothing bad has happened... 

Good actually.... I'm 31 years old and have lived like a pirate... take what you can and give nothing back.... its a miracle I haven't seriously injured or killed myself or been imprisoned or had kids... 

Then just a few months ago I started looking for more.... well there's lots more and its way better... when you live your life with an attitude of "how can I help make this better"

I also reconnected with some old friends last weekend (a married couple) I think marriage is stupid but these two are the most perfect couple.... the kind that makes me think "well if I could find a chick that fit me lie they fit id do it I guess".... 

Anyways we hung out all weekend and I talked to them a lot about my personal life and goals and such because they are very close and I look up to them a bit as they are a few years older and very successful.... also went to some clubs and threw a little party/bbq... anyways this chick showed up who was a friend of theirs.... I about fell over at how hot this girl was.... 

Well I ended up talking to her later on and.... I guess I'm stupid.... because I want to marry this one 

As per usual tho... shit happened... she had to go cuz her ride was leaving.... 

But then on Wednesday she called me....

I love you guys but I love her more


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz.....you on tc? i know u on thc but have u been to tinychat?


----------



## Swerlz

/bluelightlounge2

that's where it's at


----------



## Swerlz

Chemically Insane said:


> Ok so I think I will be leaving bluelight.... at least for a while...
> 
> Nothing bad has happened...
> 
> Good actually.... I'm 31 years old and have lived like a pirate... take what you can and give nothing back.... its a miracle I haven't seriously injured or killed myself or been imprisoned or had kids...
> 
> Then just a few months ago I started looking for more.... well there's lots more and its way better... when you live your life with an attitude of "how can I help make this better"
> 
> I also reconnected with some old friends last weekend (a married couple) I think marriage is stupid but these two are the most perfect couple.... the kind that makes me think "well if I could find a chick that fit me lie they fit id do it I guess"....
> 
> Anyways we hung out all weekend and I talked to them a lot about my personal life and goals and such because they are very close and I look up to them a bit as they are a few years older and very successful.... also went to some clubs and threw a little party/bbq... anyways this chick showed up who was a friend of theirs.... I about fell over at how hot this girl was....
> 
> Well I ended up talking to her later on and.... I guess I'm stupid.... because I want to marry this one
> 
> As per usual tho... shit happened... she had to go cuz her ride was leaving....
> 
> But then on Wednesday she called me....
> 
> I love you guys but I love her more



Go BIGG man 

Best of luck to you.. Really, I mean that.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ok guys- i had a big day. shoulder is killing me- i have to go ice it and then heat it and get my leg in a comfy position. buy mom is making spaghetti so she is gonna wake me round 8-so i'll be back in the forum later tonight.  

love y'all's guts!!!!!

peace and love.......................skillz


----------



## nuttynutskin

Hi skillz 4 rillz


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sweeet sweet oxy I love you, sweeet sweet oxy yes I do.

 

lolz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> I'm not worried... I'm legal for the pot... and the rest has been removed from my car.... its not like I was writing that as it was happening... I could have made it up entirely anyways...



That would be just as bad as taking someone's prescribed xanax away from them.  I am glad you are pursuing actions against the police. 

BTW, get a hands free device!  That way it is OK to talk on the phone.  At least for the state I used to live in though, I will have to double check on California's laws re: hands free devices.


----------



## the toad

Ok well I guess the leaving bluelight thing was a little far fetched lol... I was on a lot of molly, mxe, and herb... it was the herb that did it... I felt like I spend my whole day on bluelight... today I thought about it and I really just check it a few times a day... not much time spent cept at work on break or sitting around waiting for the commercials to be off the tv lol....

@captain... yes I'm well aware of the hands free devices... I have one and I don't like them... you can talk on the phone and drive fine you just have to keep driving as the priority.... when I'm talking to ppl while I'm driving its just a hey ill call u back or hang on lemme pull over.... I don't have convos while I'm driving because that's distracting.... even with a hands free earpiece, if you get into some deep convo your gonna not pay attention... all the cell phone law did was make ppl txt and drive instead which is way worse cuz you have to look when you text


----------



## the toad

Swerlz... hey thanks... I've always been so against the idea of marriage and staying with one person... then I met this girl and it kinda made me change my mind.... after talking to her for like 2 hours I remeber thinking this girl is amazing.... and she thinks I am too... wtf is going on... I could spend the rest of my life with this girl and that wouldn't be enough time....

Crazy how the mind can change even something that I believed like a religion... 

My life is now dedicated to making the world and my and her life especially... the best I can make it....


----------



## muvolution

CI- weren't you the one with the 04 subie impreza?

I just got a WRX Bugeye used but in perfect condition. So stoked on this car. It is totally stock, which is good, and A few months of a few hundred from my paycheck and I can probably boost it to a group B rally car level, and have it be wicked fast. It already is wicked fast, It hits 120mph in like 18 seconds. I am just waitin for my next bi-weekly paycheck to get gnarly dirt tires for it, and then it's all dirt and gravel, all the time, and fast as hell.


----------



## the toad

@muv- I got a bugeye as well... an 02... these cars are already pretty fast... I wouldn't put anything into the engine until you've got coilovers, swaybars, bigger brakes, and a cage lol... my engine is bone stock still and more horsepower wouldn't make my car much faster... I'm more interested in racing coilovers, swaybars, fat wheels and tires, and massive brakes... that is where you really make a car fast.... unless you just wanna drag race... 

Did I mention mines not a turbo... I still have only been beat twice on the road... once by a R-1 yamaha and once by a fully race prepped sti... I've beaten 911's, NSX, S2000, SL55 etc...

They got tons of horsepower but can't turn and brake like I can


----------



## muvolution

I like it bone stock, but am going to go to stage II. I don't want a new turbo, but I want her to be in the high 200's. Intake, Exhaust, Up Pipe, Sti Intercooler, Intercooler sprayer. I want to mostly get STI parts, put i just gotta buy what's a good deal on NASIOC.com or e-bay. Supposedly with a stock WRX and just a tune from a Cobb acccessport, the car can gain 20-30 hp. I figure it'll be about $1500 to get everything together, but that will be several months of saving. Plus I am going to do the local Colorado Rally series on my dirt tires and stock rims. 

Also, after I bought the car, I got dealers price on some 18" Enkei wheels a dude had ordered for his STI but never picked up. Then Continental Barum Barvarius Z-Rated summertime road/ track tire, for cost also, It is like a $3000 wheel/ tyre setup for a tad over a grand, which is what good all-season tires cost.

I've maxed it already a couple times, the tires are so solid. ripping corners at close to 100 is crazy nuts.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Ok well I guess the leaving bluelight thing was a little far fetched lol... I was on a lot of molly, mxe, and herb... it was the herb that did it... I felt like I spend my whole day on bluelight... today I thought about it and I really just check it a few times a day... not much time spent cept at work on break or sitting around waiting for the commercials to be off the tv lol....
> 
> @captain... yes I'm well aware of the hands free devices... I have one and I don't like them... you can talk on the phone and drive fine you just have to keep driving as the priority.... when I'm talking to ppl while I'm driving its just a hey ill call u back or hang on lemme pull over.... I don't have convos while I'm driving because that's distracting.... even with a hands free earpiece, if you get into some deep convo your gonna not pay attention... all the cell phone law did was make ppl txt and drive instead which is way worse cuz you have to look when you text



The hands free device I have is amazing; I have a dash board mount for my android.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wow this thread is dead, no new posts for a day.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Make that two days.


----------



## Swerlz

well.. what have you been up to?


----------



## the toad

How is everyone doing tonite?

I'm super proud of my friend... she just celebrated a month clean from opiates after being on them for nearly 10 years... she did a month on suboxone and just made it a month today with nada...

Other than that... not a whole ton going on... I'm trying to be frugal so I can move to nevada soon.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Swerlz said:


> well.. what have you been up to?


 
Nothing today since I'm broke and out of gas. Pretty exciting huh?


----------



## JoshE

Real weird weather here down under at the moment..Literally rains for 5 minutes, stops, Sun comes out for 5 minutes, then rain again..Been doing this for 3-4 days now 

Anyway, How is everyone going? Gav my man, you out there bro?


----------



## Bill

What happened to theotherside
I just noticed he's banned...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Bill said:


> What happened to theotherside
> I just noticed he's banned...



It's not important.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Lol it's not important just pretend nothing happened. I really don't get this forum sometimes.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Pretty sure I killed some brain cells last night. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY7jSesdxl0


----------



## the toad

@nutty... I love primus 

@captain- easier said than done....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Think of it like this.  If you had a disgraceful step away from Bluelight, would you want everyone gossiping about it in the social thread, or would you rather everyone go about their buisness as usual?

The latter sounds best to me, as the former is poor form. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## JoshE

Hi C.H, How are you going?

I currently feel like shit, had a massive night last night, certain substances, copious amounts of alcohol and ended up walking through the front door at 5:14am. It's 5:16pm Sunday afternoon at the moment and still haven't slept. I'm really hungry but even the thought of food makes me sick.

I was throwing up all day yesterday and even this morning just before I called sick into work. Dinner is nearly ready so hopefully I can force something down.

How have you been bro? All settled?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Think of it like this.  If you had a disgraceful step away from Bluelight, would you want everyone gossiping about it in the social thread, or would you rather everyone go about their buisness as usual?
> 
> The latter sounds best to me, as the former is poor form.
> 
> How is everyone doing?


 
Well I don't know what is disgraceful, I thought he just up and left. But to answer the question I wouldn't care what people said about me. Better than keeping them wondering.


----------



## the toad

^ I totally agree... membership is completely voluntary... and he was liked by most and was a moderator as well... now I fully agree that it is in bad taste to gossip and disparage someone but I feel that a simple explanation is owed to the bluelighters left woondering... did he die? Did he choose to leave? Did he break a rule and was removed? Something else?


----------



## Swerlz

I'm only going to say this once, and everybody better get it.

TOS has a lot personal issues that he needs to work on. Till then, we go about our day. There's a lot of behind the scenes stuff that goes on that we can't talk about. This was a private matter that was handled in the manner that was deemed best for everyone. Sucks it had to happen but it did.

Carry on


ok?


----------



## the toad

That's cool.... that's all I really needed to know... 

I'm totally not bagging on CH I love you too brother but you. Can't just tell someone "don't worry about it" when by nature of this website, we all worry about each other... that's whatmakes this such a great site... we look after each other and can all be honest with each other without fear of being judged or disparaged...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yeah exactly... The only reason I pushed the issue was because looking back (I tend to forget who I talk to on here lol) he was one of the members I probably talked to the most. Not saying people's private lives should be discussed at all, but just a simple explanation like Swerlz gave so people at least have an idea of what happened instead of sweeping it under the rug and pretending nothing happened at all.


----------



## Swerlz

Ok so now we got that out the way..

Hows ya'lls day been?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Should be better once I take another half a xannie and go buy some wine or beer. lol


----------



## Swerlz

lol word

I'm watching Falling Skies and smoking more hash


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wish I had some hash, oh well have to settle for my pinot grigio. I could snort some oxys but I'm saving that for my birthday on the 10th.


----------



## Swerlz

Oh nice

how old you gonna be?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm currently listening to some awesome psychedelic music and listening to it with lots of awe.

I am pretty stoned too. %)


----------



## Swerlz

Falling Skies is a pretty neat show


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How are you doing Swerlz?

I am pretty great feeling at the moment.


----------



## Swerlz

I'm doing good bro. Watching shows and rolling joints for my brother lol

How you adjusting over there?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> I'm doing good bro. Watching shows and rolling joints for my brother lol
> 
> How you adjusting over there?



things are going as well as they possibly can.

I am hoping everything will work out for me.  So far I can't complain, but there have been bumps in the road.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Swerlz said:


> Oh nice
> 
> how old you gonna be?


 
29 lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

I just stuck a safety pin through my arm llol. I tried my nose and it worked but the damn thin I coudnt get closed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing today?

I am doing as well as I possibly can.


----------



## Swerlz

Doing pretty good today. Getting my food on cause as usual.. im really high right now 

how's things with you bro?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lots of ups and downs.

Overall... I am happy.  

I will likely post more in here soon.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Durnk as fuck for the second dany in a row. :D was my bday ysterday . LD:


----------



## JoshE

Happy Birthday man


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

I'm back-been in and out o hospital and urgent care clinics-my ankle has a part of the bone that is dead-one of the injuries from my accident never healed and i can't walk on it at all. i am in shock a bit-just came from another urgent care where i finally got to the bottom of all this pain. i have to go see my therapist now but i'll be back in like 3 hours-its a drive thru the city. i miss you all and since i am sentenced to my bed i'll be back w/ the same dedication i have always had.

sorry i went MIA-been a rough 2 weeks. i miss you guys and Bl like you wouldn't believe....gotta run. be back late afternoon-early evening.


MUCH peace and love..........................skillz


----------



## nuttynutskin

JoshE said:


> Happy Birthday man


 
Thanks, I got so trashed lol... Went to the beach high on oxy and xanax and also drank about a bottle of wine. Then after dinner I had 6 or 7 shots of Jack and a shot of Jager. Ended up puking on the way home... Good thing I had a bag.


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> I'm back-been in and out o hospital and urgent care clinics-my ankle has a part of the bone that is dead-one of the injuries from my accident never healed and i can't walk on it at all. i am in shock a bit-just came from another urgent care where i finally got to the bottom of all this pain. i have to go see my therapist now but i'll be back in like 3 hours-its a drive thru the city. i miss you all and since i am sentenced to my bed i'll be back w/ the same dedication i have always had.
> 
> sorry i went MIA-been a rough 2 weeks. i miss you guys and Bl like you wouldn't believe....gotta run. be back late afternoon-early evening.
> 
> 
> MUCH peace and love..........................skillz


 
Hi Skillz, good to hear they figured out what was wrong.


----------



## the toad

I'm thinking of starting an underground medical hospital... just fix ppl instead of "come back and see me again in a month" its just business now


----------



## nuttynutskin

I would start one just to harvest people's organs for the black market.


----------



## JoshE

Haha that's the best way to be on your birthday nutty 

Glad you had fun bro.


----------



## the toad

Organ pharming


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yay my 666th post, time for some Slayer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqW6mKn_x28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNnaRHqtrDQ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Black metal is way better than speed metal.

Just saying.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm not sure why you would try to compare speed to black metal, that's like comparing apples to oranges. But the funny thing is that the first black metal bands were pretty heavily influenced by speed metal.

Here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCISzBSyMk8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM_uwZgLSw0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucQLw3_70HY

Happy now? lol


----------



## the toad

When it comes to such things....lemmy, zombie and claypool are the metal masters imo


----------



## JoshE

Damn..I just intro'd the shit out of NMI...Sorry mods, I'm bored as


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Damn..I just intro'd the shit out of NMI...Sorry mods, I'm bored as



No worries JoshE!



BTW, we are looking for new moderators for New Member Introductions. :D

RE: Black metal... The best black metal projects I can think of have been influenced more by death metal, ambient/dark ambient, as well as grind, and heavy metal, and to some extent, classical music.


----------



## the toad

I'm feeling puffy


----------



## Swerlz

How's it going friends?


I've been studying my asshole off for the past couple days.. Got 2 tests coming up tomorrow


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> RE: Black metal... The best black metal projects I can think of have been influenced more by death metal, ambient/dark ambient, as well as grind, and heavy metal, and to some extent, classical music.


 
Yea but the first wave of black metal bands were heavily influenced by bands like Slayer, Motorhead, Bathory, Venom, Celtic Frost etc. Black metal didn't really even exist until the late 80s.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nuttynutskin said:


> Yea but the first wave of black metal bands were heavily influenced by bands like Slayer, Motorhead, Bathory, Venom, Celtic Frost etc. Black metal didn't really even exist until the late 80s.



Yeah but the first doesn't equate to the best. 

Good luck on your test taking swerlz!


----------



## nuttynutskin

I think my days here may be numbered, so for those who were cool take care. And those who weren't go fuck yourselves, thanks.


----------



## coelophysis

Nutty, what is making you feel this way? There is a report feature if you're being hassled that will bring trouble making to the staffs attention.
Don't be afraid to speak up.


----------



## Swerlz

I passed my test

LIKE A BOSS 

now ima smoke a bowl.. just picked up the latest, Neville's Haze


----------



## the toad

@nutty... you better not go and do something stupid and kill yourself... I will kick your ass in the next life if you do...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> @nutty... you better not go and do something stupid and kill yourself... I will kick your ass in the next life if you do...


 
KILL MYSELF??? Hell no it's nothing like that. I'm just tired of being censored by the mods while I'm arguing against the asshats in the one thread that are defending pedophilia. Looks like that threads closed now.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I would like to know why I recieved an infraction for defending myself against someone who called me a closet homosexual tho. Because if this is the way its going to be I just might not stick around.


----------



## the toad

I think the essence of the situation is that you don't really need to defend yourself against such things... don't let the trolls get you worked up... I have no idea what happened but when people accuse me of things that clearly aren't true I simply say something like... "well that's certainly your opinion... I  would love for you to provide some evidence to support it."

That usually puts an end to the namecalling... makes them look like a fool... and won't get you cited for abuse...


----------



## the toad

Tos flagged me for abuse once....

I said in ektamines deat notice something to the effect of "you dumbshit ektamine... what the fuck did you go and fuck up like that for"

Ektamine was a friend of mine on here and I. Was the only bluelighter to attend his memorial and meet his family and explain the nature of the bluelight community to them and also have become friends with them...

But a bunch of people reported me thinking I was just some shit talking kid and tos sent me a message saying hey I gotta flag you for this but its ok I knew where u were comin from....

Anyways don't worry about it... just don't get caught up in people trying to get ppl all fired up.... its probly not even real its probly just some idiot trying to get a reaction.... either that or a cop trying to get a reaction...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Last night is kind of a blur. Started innocently enough, 2 beers and and 1 1/2 2mg xannie. Then I got bored and decided it would be a good idea to rail another half a xannie and then go to the bar. Was only going to get 2 shots but ended up getting 3 or 4 and then coming home and drinking 2 more beers that were in the fridge. 

Things I don't remember...

1. Drinking 2 more beers that were in the fridge.
2. Making food. (I know I did because the rice maker was out with rice in it.)
3. Blacking out watching tv. (woke up in my clothes sweating.)

lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Last night is kind of a blur. Started innocently enough, 2 beers and and 1 1/2 2mg xannie. Then I got bored and decided it would be a good idea to rail another half a xannie and then go to the bar. Was only going to get 2 shots but ended up getting 3 or 4 and then coming home and drinking 2 more beers that were in the fridge.
> 
> Things I don't remember...
> 
> 1. Drinking 2 more beers that were in the fridge.
> 2. Making food. (I know I did because the rice maker was out with rice in it.)
> 3. Blacking out watching tv. (woke up in my clothes sweating.)
> 
> lol



NUTSAC!!!! you crazy fucker! I missed you!
everything in moderation you silly goose. how the fuck are you???
*I missed you too CI!!!* What is going on???

Guys,I am sorry I have been MIA-I hope you saw my post about my injuries. there is a much longer one  had to send to my Smods and Admins and I posted it in NASADD soc-if you're interested. it's just more detail description of what's going on with me. I haven't abandoned you guys,I've just been in so much fuckin pain,fear,grief and shock this past week and before that it was one injury after another(all linked to injuries from my near fatal accident in Jan 2006). I'm just ready for it to end-to have it all fixed so I can let go.

Anyway-I am sure you guys have bigger issues in your lives. I haven't backtracked in this social yet-I've been busy as balls-and that is busy for a hottie lesbian,trust me . I just been tryin to catch up on Mod duties and full fucking PM box. I finally decided to stop and take a sec to say "wazzz up?"
and let all of you guys know I love your guts!!!

Much peace and love..................skillz


----------



## the toad

Hey skillz... hope they get you all patched up soon... I've been just looking after my tribe.. working on some music and projects and such...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> Hey skillz... hope they get you all patched up soon... I've been just looking after my tribe.. working on some music and projects and such...


word!!! all those things you are doing are good for the soul. thanks for the well wish. they will get to it-or they shall incur my wrath!
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I hope to be checking in this social on the reg-just have to weave it in with all the other stuff I am responsible for,behind on and get caught up in. sounds like you are doing well. why did nutty log off so quick? i hope he at least saw my post. I really have missed you guys.
I gotta go do my rounds but i'll be back by here ASAP.

love your guts,my friend.....................................skillz


----------



## Pharcyde

i am a very pretty man.....


----------



## the toad

Nutty is just nutty lol... I always worry about him... but he always turns up fine and laughing about it...

Have you ever tried ketamine or methoxetamine skillz?

I only rarely reccomend someone to take a drug that they haven't simply found and wanted to try but id like to speak with you privately when you get a chance and give you some info on how I think one of those could be really theraputic to you right now...

Much love and hugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have gotten a good bit of Vader OG as well as Purple God's Gift.  Here's a pic of the latter...


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> NUTSAC!!!! you crazy fucker! I missed you!
> everything in moderation you silly goose. how the fuck are you???


 
Hi skillz, 8 drinks is moderate for me. Although it might not be advisable on benzos. :D


----------



## the toad

@captain- that's some beautiful nug

@nutty- id say definately not advisable and borderline dangerous to someone without tolerance... but your an ox so your biggest danger is just blacking out and doing shit you wish you didn't lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> @captain- that's some beautiful nug


For sure.  %)

I am very impressed with it.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Fruit flies are badass. There was one swimming around in a glass of wine and when i went back in the room it was still there. Took it out to see if it would live and it flew away. Was just a little drunk probably.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

morning....sorta. i was up all night-cldn't sleep. just took 2mg xanax w/some grapefruit juice hoping to get a quick nap. i pretty much sleep in 2 hour increments.weird.hope everyone is well. i shall return.
Much peace and love..............................................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> morning....sorta. i was up all night-cldn't sleep. just took 2mg xanax w/some grapefruit juice hoping to get a quick nap. i pretty much sleep in 2 hour increments.weird.hope everyone is well. i shall return.
> Much peace and love..............................................skillz



Xanax never worked well for sleep for me.  I am thinking temzepam is a better benzo for sleep.   Of course it's horrible to be dependent on benzodiazepines.  

I prefer alprazolam for day time anxiety/relaxation/recreation. %)

Last night I was so stoned I was nodding off.  I had smoked quite a bit of Vader OG as well as some Purple God's Gift.  :D

Today I got three more strains, I'll post pictures/reviews/names later.


----------



## the toad

My girls are just starting to flower 
Blueberry OG kush





Purple kush





And a male I had to get rid of... super silver haze


----------



## JoshE

^ Looks the good's mate, I'm pulling my girl today 

How is everyone? Sorry I've been away...Had some minor transport problems and had to stay at my aunties house (which is closer to work) and they don't have internet access


----------



## nuttynutskin

Have you ever heard of Sadistik Exekution? They're from Australia lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh0Vo-0hosg


----------



## JoshE

^ Can't say i have nutty, but then again, that type of music isn't exactly my cup of tea.

Only metal band i listen too that's from Australia is Parkway Drive...

Let me know what you think - Parkway Drive - Romance Is Dead


----------



## JoshE

I'm missing skillz


----------



## nuttynutskin

JoshE said:


> Only metal band i listen too that's from Australia is Parkway Drive...
> 
> Let me know what you think - Parkway Drive - Romance Is Dead


 
It's alright, I'm not the biggest metalcore fan tho. All sort of sounds the same to me lol.

If you like that you should check this band out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHBrmX__tI8


----------



## smackcraft

hey NMI for you it might of been just the other week but for me after A RAMPAGE OF DRUG ABUSE AND MEMORY  sorry caps lock)  ... and memory loss it feels like i haven't been in here for ages , hows everyone doing ?


----------



## the toad

Doing well @smakcraft... good to see you around here


----------



## nuttynutskin

Jim Beam Black Double Aged Bourbon... Oh yea, gonna be a good night. :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have been smoking some excellent Jack Herrer and am feeling great. %)


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm back bitches. Pretty sure I killed some braincells last night inhaling nitrous and duster out of balloons lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I prefer indica strains over nitrous oxide.  I would never do duster though that sounds horrible.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would never do duster though that sounds horrible.



It's probably pretty horrible for ya but holy fuck it's like nitrous x 20. Crazy shit indeed. I would never ever recommend anyone do it tho.


----------



## the toad

This is what happens to people who huff too much duster... be careful nutty... its super horrible for you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EI6XnU8leA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## snafu

The last time I saw someone huffing duster was like sophomore year in high school lol


----------



## the toad

Ever notice that its the "legal" stuff that makes people act the stupidest?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auZx20vhhrU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> This is what happens to people who huff too much duster... be careful nutty... its super horrible for you...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EI6XnU8leA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
LOL it never affected me like that, seems like she has some deeper issues than just the duster. And WTF was she inhaling it straight out of the can? That shit can freeze your lungs.


----------



## the toad

nuttynutskin said:


> LOL it never affected me like that, seems like she has some deeper issues than just the duster. And WTF was she inhaling it straight out of the can? That shit can freeze your lungs.



Look at the ingredients on that stuff... flourocarbons kill braincells at a very high rate... why not just stick to nitrous... no headache either


----------



## the toad

Yesterday I got some dank masterkush from the medical cannabis store and smoked a couple bowls before going to the county fair with a friend.... well I was working all day before this and was dehydrated... well we just walk thru the gates and I start getting light headed... I'm thinkin damn I'm torched... well about 5 mins goes by and I'm starting to feel dizzy and wobbly and then my vision gets hazy... I'm like "shit I need water or I'm goin down" lol

I got the water just in time... I was about to fall over when they handed it to me but after a couple sips I was good to go.... close one tho...


About 10 years ago I only occasionaly smoked herb... a couple times a year max... but got super high before going christmas shopping in a big mall... well I was standing in the 20 minute line at spencer gifts and the same thing happened but I didn't recognize it and crashed in the middle of the store... knocked down some ppl on the way even haha... some hot off duty nurse was in line and when I came to she's asking me if I'm ok... I'm trying to play it cool so she doesn't think I'm a fool... lol I think it was way too late for that tho lol...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> Look at the ingredients on that stuff... flourocarbons kill braincells at a very high rate... why not just stick to nitrous... no headache either


 
Yea its bad stuff, I'm probably never gonna do it again. Never did give me a headache lol.


----------



## nuttynutskin

130 am what better time for some Samuel Smith Imperial Stout.


----------



## the toad

What a day.... one of my dogs had a stroke and can now barely walk... and he's a frisbee catching border collie... so idk what the fuck to do with him..., I cut the fuck out of my thumb today on a piece of sheet metal... you could follow the blood trail from the site to the sink lol... looks like someone shot a deer.... probly only about a half pint but when its a trail it looks pretty bad lol


----------



## muvolution

Dude, that's so shitty, I'm sorry. I would put him down as I've been in that situation before and the toll it takes on you, your other animals, and your dog himself will be so great that you will wish you had done it.


----------



## the toad

Thanks @muv... I know... I figured id give him a lil while and see if he gets any better... he doesn't  seem to be in any pain and isn't brain dead.... he's still the same dog just intesd of flying 7 feet off the ground to cathch a frisbee he is hobbling around like an old man...  he's a cool dog... and I just want to do what's best for him... 

I'm definately not taking him to the vet... either he gets better in a couple days maybe a week... or.. I'm just gonna give him abig ass dose of ket and mxe and put a bullet in his head... 

In my opinion... if an animal is suffering... I will put an end to it.... and I hope someone would do the same for me if it comes to that


----------



## muvolution

careful man, don't get in trouble for discharging weapons within a city.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Brain damage related to a stroke can be repaired.

Typically, this involved physical therapy where a human being has to follow instructions, etc.

I am going to guess that a dog couldn't go through the same thing, as it would involve immobilizing the healthy arm with a temporary restraint, while you would focus on moving the affected limb.  The idea is that while you are recovering and can't use it, you over-compensate by only using the healthy hand.  Eventually the brain self-repairs, and it is basically taken over by the healthy side of the body.  

The sort of physical therapy I am referring to would focus on re-assigning the recovered brain matter to the correct side of the body through doing attempted motions until the right series of neurons start firing again.

As indicated previously, it would be humane to have the animal put down, I would opt to have a vet administer medications.

I am very sorry to hear about this CI, that is a tough break.


----------



## muvolution

It would be epic if your dog was well-trained and smart enough to be able to follow that kind of physical therapy. Alas, that isn't the case.
This kind of stuff always gets me bummed out. I agree, a vet would be better, but a massive overdose of barbituates would be the same... I would avoid giving your dog mxe though, because of the hallucinogenic properties, unless you just injected a massive OD all at once as a veterinarian would. Otherwise, just go to a vet to ensure it is humane and safe.


----------



## the toad

He's about 8.... I don't think there's much that can be done... I'm pretty goood with veterinary medecine.... and I know  I can take him to the vet and depending on what it actually is, maybe they can do some surgery and maybe save him but not likely... but really.... he isn't going to know I'm trying to help him.... he's just gonna see me drop him off somewhere that causes him anxiety and pain... if I'm going to put him down it will be done at his home... right after he gorges himself on bacon and ground beef.... 

If something is going to die it should do it while doing something it loves doing....

Damn I'm a mess

Ugh crying all over the place.... 

But hey.... its pretty special actually.... at least he will be super happy and not even know or care what happens next


----------



## the toad

Gonna try an anticoagulant in the morning I decided and see what happens... he's sleeping now and looks happy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Gonna try an anticoagulant in the morning I decided and see what happens... he's sleeping now and looks happy



Take your time and think it over.  We are always here to talk. 

And I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Damn man thats rough aobut your dog. I would reccomend waiting to see how he/shes doing before u make a decicison. But i woudlnt give it any drugs if you're going to put it down yourself just wait til it's sleeping. You know play with it and pet feed it a good meal and wait til its asleep if you decide to pull the trigger. Feel for ya man.


----------



## the toad

Like I say I'm gonna wait a few days at least... prolly more... he's not in pain... that I can tell... he's eating and drinking fine... pooping and peeing... just can't walk right...


----------



## muvolution

Is he blind possibly? That is really common to happen to dogs that have strokes, and it could account for him having trouble walking. It is pretty hard to notice when a dog goes blind because they have such good other senses that they get around better than a blind human would, so it is often hard to tell. Whatever happens, I hope he gets better and isn't in pain. Although if he was, in theory, ya know, and he didn't need his pain meds after a few more days, you would probably have a bunch of dog tramadol left over,  or bupropion or buprenorphine, all of which are used in cats and dogs. 
In theory, only, of course.


----------



## JoshE

Sorry to hear about your dog Chemically Insane. As you said, just wait a few days before making any decisions.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

missing you too. I will do my best to be online late night when it's late afternoon on your island! I'm gonna be around a lot more often. just have to get my rhythm back...get my mojo rising.yeah...that sounds good. ttys


miss all you guys and gals....I'll be back to check in shortly.

hope this finds you all well and in good spirits(this means you especially,JoshE!!! (; )

much peace and love..............................skillz


----------



## the toad

No he's not blind... I can toss his frisbee and he goes after it still... only instead of sprinting out and snapping it out of the air... he walks all slow over to wherever it lads and picks it up...

I took him over to the ucd vet hospital today... they agreed that he has had a stroke or has some encephalopathy... but since he's not in pain... let's see how it goes... he does seem a tad bit better today...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am glad to hear he isn't in pain.


----------



## the toad

Hey thanks all of you for caring about my dog... he's doing seemingly better so hey maybe he will recover and be ok... he doesn't seem sad or in pain so hey whatever happens happens.... but again thanks... its nice to hear everyones input :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am hoping for the best CI!  Pets are really members of the family IMO so it is understandable that you want the best for your dog.

I am doing relatively well, and am smoking some Purple God's Gift.  I'm also about to take a 10mg dex-amp tablet.


----------



## JoshE

Nice C-H 

Anybody heard from gavatron recently? Hope everything is going good for him.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Nice C-H
> 
> Anybody heard from gavatron recently? Hope everything is going good for him.


I have not, I hope he is doing OK.

How are you doing?


----------



## the toad

Gavatron seems to disappear for a couple weeks then be back... I assume he's doing ok... I haven't any reason to belive otherwise...


Good call tho @JoshE... gravatron! What's crackin mate?


----------



## the toad

And where is smakcraft?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CH checking in.


----------



## JoshE

Good Morning all 

I'm absolutely dying for some breakfast! I'm doing good CH, thanks for asking. It's looking to be a nice sunny Saturday here in WA! Can't wait for summer so i can start hitting the beaches again!

How's your best mate doing CI?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> I'm absolutely dying for some breakfast! I'm doing good CH, thanks for asking. It's looking to be a nice sunny Saturday here in WA! Can't wait for summer so i can start hitting the beaches again!
> 
> How's your best mate doing CI?


 
Mmmm breakfast... I think I'm going to have breakfast for dinner! %)


----------



## the toad

Not much change from this morning... but better than yesterday...

Time will tell.. I feel a lot better tho now... just cuz he is making improvement and isn't hurting...

I've got a bunch of crap to do tonight so I hope you all are doing well and have something good going on this weekend


----------



## Swerlz

Sup dudes?

Just now getting over this turboCold I've been fighting for almost a week. Being sick blows ass IMO. lol

So what you guys been up too? I just got the new Deus Ex game. I loved the first one definitely one of the best games I've ever played. The second one was garbage. And I've heard nothing but excellent things about this new one. I can't wait to play. I'm replaying the first one on VMware cause it runs better in an XP environment than it does on Win7 running in compatibility mode.


----------



## snafu

Swerlz said:


> Just now getting over this turboCold I've been fighting for almost a week. Being sick blows ass IMO. lol



Next time you're sick just eat a whole raw red onion if you can manage.. Completely kills it


----------



## JoshE

Swerlz said:


> Being sick blows ass IMO.



Qft..I hate being sick  Glad you're feeling better though Swerlz.

I played one of the Deus Ex games on either PS2 or PS3 (can't remember)..It's the one where you start off on a wharf or something similar and you have to make your way to the Statue of Liberty.

I'm still playing COD: Black Ops am eagerly waiting on Modern Warfare 3 and Battlefield 3!


----------



## Swerlz

It was PS2.. such an awesome game

My suggestion for you regarding MW3 and BF3.. Get BF3, there's lots of talk that MW3 is going to suck donkey balls and I'm tending to believe them. BO was ok. It was no OMGTHISGAMEISAWESOMEITSSOGROUNDBREAKING!!! kinda game. I think BF3 has a lot more to offer in terms of gameplay and actual fun instead of the usual 12 year old yelling out racist shit lol


----------



## JoshE

Yea man, I defiantly agree. I'm subscribed to certain channels on Youtube, so Ive been keeping up with all the news. I was keeping an eye on E3 and it turns out one of the guys that played a demo of MW3 said that if someone had told him it was just another refurbished map pack for MW2, he would have believed them..So similar apparently..

As much as i hate to say it, I'm pretty sure BF3 will come out on top


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am not going to lie... I am addicted to the PC game Half Life.  I think I must buy another steam account, as well as get internet for my apartment.

It is just too much being the HL guru who made the extensive related thread in S&G to not have access to the HL series at the moment.  For whatever reason I can't find the installation files on my external HD.   I may have it on a damaged HD from a desktop computer I no longer use.  

I think I'll need a new USB mouse as well as the click function is not as it used to be. 

At least I have some sweet surround sound speakers!!

Oh fuck... but I have to clean off my monitor before I can use it again.

I seriously can't wait to be running around in Half Life again. %)


----------



## JoshE

Half Life ay? Man, it's been ages since I've played games on PC.

The only PC game i really got into was Counterstrike 1.6 and then i played a little bit of Counterstrike: Source until i got into console gaming  
Main reason being that i found it to expensive to keep updating my PC with all the required hardware..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Half Life ay? Man, it's been ages since I've played games on PC.
> 
> The only PC game i really got into was Counterstrike 1.6 and then i played a little bit of Counterstrike: Source until i got into console gaming
> Main reason being that i found it to expensive to keep updating my PC with all the required hardware..



Lol, I actually have yet to have to replace anything until recently, but I have a working laptop.

I actually found an Xbox 360 on 4/20 one year!!  It worked too, so I traded it for an ounce of great weed.  

For real though, Half Life is SO much more fun than counter strike!  You will just have to believe me, or check out my Half Life Series thread in Sports & Gaming to see why.


----------



## JoshE

Haha! A Xbox 360 for an ounce of weed sounds like a great trade imo! Nice one dude %)

Ill check out your thread in S&G too, thanks man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Haha! A Xbox 360 for an ounce of weed sounds like a great trade imo! Nice one dude %)
> 
> Ill check out your thread in S&G too, thanks man



Thanks for checking out my thread!  I put a lot of work into it, and I really love Half Life.



Sometimes I dream about being Adrian Sheppard with the spore launcher (I think that's what they call it) alien weapon. %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am decently stoned off of some delicious weed and am waiting to go buy some more edibles at the dispensary.

%)


----------



## JoshE

Sounds good CH!

I'm looking forward to dinner.._Soooo_ hungry. Meatballs, Noodles and a nice Mediterranean salad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Sounds good CH!
> 
> I'm looking forward to dinner.._Soooo_ hungry. Meatballs, Noodles and a nice Mediterranean salad.



I am very hungry myself.


----------



## the toad

I'm feeling like a champ lol... how is everyone else?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> I'm feeling like a champ lol... how is everyone else?



I have had better days.


----------



## the toad

Dog was doing better then worse again... and then one of his eyes got all inflamed....

I anaesthesized him and had a look in his eye and he had a cyst in his eye socket behind his tear duct extending back to the optic nerve....

I cut it out and put him on antibiotics and he's making and amazing recovery... 

I'm thinking the cyst was putting pressure on his optic nerve which was what was making him  seem brain damaged....

He's still not back to normal but holy shit he's out running and playing


----------



## the toad

I'm thinking all of this may have stemmed from something like him just getting a foxtail or something in his eye causing the cyst and yea...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wow man!  That is good that he is doing better now.  

I can't believe it stemmed from his eye though, that is truly interesting!

I am glad to hear he is running around now 

How are you doing?


----------



## the toad

I'm not 100% sure it did stem from the eye but that's sure what it seems like at this point anyway....

The optic nerve is a pretty main line into the brian... so I guess something putting pressure on it can cause stroke like symptoms....

I'm pretty proud of myself lol... I actually felt stupid when I found the cyst.... I was thinking... damn I was way off with "stroke"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am still glad to hear about the good news nonetheless.


----------



## the toad

I also went and visited my girl which was nice.... we talked a lot... and like everything we talked about interested the other.... I've never thought about a girl before like I do this one... the first time I hugged her I knew she was different.... I used  to think girls were basicly just pretty things to play with.... and the ugly ones with personality are just another guy.... lol

But this girl is like the smoking hot female version of me... 

We are the same in age, music, recreational activities, clothing styles, food, drugs, cars, lifestyle, attitude, goals, personality, animals, and on and on.... I even like her ex husband who is still close friends with her.... lol 

She has no kids and I don't either...

And there hasn't been an akward moment... even stuff that would or should have been weren't... they were funny or just normal 

And were both quite aloof... and need lots of space... apparently issues in both of our past relationships for the other person...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> I also went and visited my girl which was nice.... we talked a lot... and like everything we talked about interested the other.... I've never thought about a girl before like I do this one... the first time I hugged her I knew she was different.... I used  to think girls were basicly just pretty things to play with.... and the ugly ones with personality are just another guy.... lol
> 
> But this girl is like the smoking hot female version of me...
> 
> We are the same in age, music, recreational activities, clothing styles, food, drugs, cars, lifestyle, attitude, goals, personality, animals, and on and on.... I even like her ex husband who is still close friends with her.... lol
> 
> She has no kids and I don't either...
> 
> And there hasn't been an akward moment... even stuff that would or should have been weren't... they were funny or just normal
> 
> And were both quite aloof... and need lots of space... apparently issues in both of our past relationships for the other person...



People who have one failed marriage are statistically at a higher likelihood for another one.

But hey if you are happy that is what counts.


----------



## the toad

They got married cuz they were in the military.... higher pay and benefits... they were planning to divorce... that's why they're still good friends...


----------



## Dr. Horrible

Well, in typical fashion (for me), now that I actually have an account I can no longer think of anything to contribute... so here's useless post number 4!  only 46 more and I can post in the Lounge, where useless posts are less frowned upon.  (actually the lounge still seems just a little scary)

Sorry your dog is not feeling great CI... it can be really hard having pets get sick/injured, since encouraging speeches/rants don't seem to be completely understood (I have found this to happen with people as well, could the problem be me?  No, that can't be it... )


----------



## JoshE

Hi all! How is everyone? *skillz* are you out there? Miss you 

Glad your dog is feeling better too Chemically Insane


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Hi all! How is everyone?



I am decently baked. 

I am smoking some awesome buds called Yoda's Brain OG.


----------



## the toad

Hey @capt, jshe, sklz, ntty, etc lol... I just got some dank ny diesel at the med store... I took a couople pics of my girls..

Lemon og kush





Jilly bean


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> I'm not 100% sure it did stem from the eye but that's sure what it seems like at this point anyway....
> 
> The optic nerve is a pretty main line into the brian... so I guess something putting pressure on it can cause stroke like symptoms....
> 
> I'm pretty proud of myself lol... I actually felt stupid when I found the cyst.... I was thinking... damn I was way off with "stroke"


 Hey you...there is no excise for me not being in touch with you. I am an animal lover-I have had my own small animal sanctuaries more than a couple of times in this life. I am proud of you too. I am so glad your baby is up and running. It is a special talent to nurse "your baby" back to health. FUCKIN A!!! you did it! you have the touch. I am filled with love for you and your baby. PM me anytime. I have been in similar situations w/ various animals MANY,MANY,MANY times. I've even had to put them down by my own hands. Those times still haunt me but in the center of my very being,I know I did what was right for those suffering dying animals that I LOVED dearly bu they were broken beyond even the help off a vet. I am glad you were able to avoid that. I am not proud of those few times,but i put that part of myself out there so that any who read this KNOW that I understand. 


JoshE said:


> Hi all! How is everyone? *skillz* are you out there? Miss you
> 
> Glad your dog is feeling better too Chemically Insane


 yup..I am here. I AM HERE!!! miss you,too. ALL of you!!!


Chemically Insane said:


> Hey @capt, jshe, sklz, ntty, etc lol... I just got some dank ny diesel at the med store... I took a couople pics of my girls..
> 
> Lemon og kush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jilly bean



Yummy!!!! LUCKY!!!!!

Love your guts!!!
Much peace and love..................................................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey I am glad to see your girls growing!


----------



## the toad

Skillz- you're my girl here   lol.... because your sorta like my girl in real life... you get me.... and your full of love and energy.... I love my skillz, love my liz, I love my toad, and I love all things good..... 

I'm on about 200mg mdma + 200mg mxe.... and I'm feeling like a true medecine man....


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Word.....and thank you for the compliment,friend. Are you part Native American at all? I only ask bc of the MEDICINE MAN  reference. I am part Cherokee-1/36. Lived in Asheville,NC for a while and drove to the reservation a good bit. spent a lot of time on the Blue Ridge parkway-feeling the presence of my ancestors. I too,am a healer. A Medicine Woman-if you will. 
Enjoy your night....I am out.

Much peace and love.....................................skillz


----------



## the toad

I have some Seminole.... like a 64'th... I believe... I had a jeep cherokee with big mud tires back in the day.... when I lived in huntington beach lol.... lots of mud in southern cali u know lmao....


----------



## Swerlz

WOW Chem.. those are some beautiful girls


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz...how are you feeling??? all better I hope.
love your guts-sick or not 

much health,peace and love....................skillz


----------



## Swerlz

I'm feeling OK.. Still a little sick, but slowly feeling better..

love you moar


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am in an interesting situation at the moment but I thought I'd post and let you all know I'm doing great. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## JoshE

Hello friends 

I'm good CH  I hope you are well. How is everyone else?

One more day and then it's the weekend..thank fuck. What a ghey week it has been.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Been better, been worse.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Oh hai guise I'm back from banned camp. Dunno how long tho. lolz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Oh hai guise I'm back from banned camp. Dunno how long tho. lolz


 
for as long as you play nice!!!I'm glad you are back...try and not get banned again,please. do it for me!!!  
so what are you up to?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am smoking some excellent weed and am about to take a short nap.

I am so glad to see you doing OK skillz!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am smoking some excellent weed and am about to take a short nap.
> 
> I am so glad to see you doing OK skillz!


 
I am MUCH better. just took a xanax bar w/ some grapefruit and about to smoke my last bowl then add some more gabapentin....it's a nice buzz w/ the xanax as long as I keep my tolerance down until I am ready for a buzz. 
That is why I joined BL...to increase my "skillz~4~thrillz" 
that is the true story of my user name. wanted to know how to get the most out of my highs!
if I go invisible,it's bc i am zoned the fuck out! lol

I love your guts and I am so glad you are doing well,too!!!

Much peace and love...........................................skillz


----------



## JoshE

Welcome back nutcase!

Skillz, Glad you're feeling better  It's good to see you around NMI again


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> for as long as you play nice!!!I'm glad you are back...try and not get banned again,please. do it for me!!!
> so what are you up to?


 
Lol not doing much just trying to get myself under control. Gave one family member my meds and another one my money so I wouldn't blow it on alkyhol. Also when I did duster yesterday I popped my balloon so I hopefully won't do it again. Not like I'm going to go drive to the grocery store and buy a balloon, unless I get nitrous again. lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> I am MUCH better. just took a xanax bar w/ some grapefruit and about to smoke my last bowl then add some more gabapentin....it's a nice buzz w/ the xanax as long as I keep my tolerance down until I am ready for a buzz.
> That is why I joined BL...to increase my "skillz~4~thrillz"
> that is the true story of my user name. wanted to know how to get the most out of my highs!
> if I go invisible,it's bc i am zoned the fuck out! lol
> 
> I love your guts and I am so glad you are doing well,too!!!
> 
> Much peace and love...........................................skillz



Great story! 

I am happy to have some quality buds to smoke.  I am not sure which to start with.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Dude,i had a list of about 25 names...over like a 6 week period bc i'd been lurking and i was ready to jump in but i knew my use name had to say something about me,about why i was here.i mean i struggled over it...that is how insane i used to be-and can be .
 only 1 person made fun of me for it-he thought i was some young dude trying to have a thug street name...i am just a dorky english major,for a while i double majored in philosophy.now i just have a psych minor but i LOVE HISTORY and wish i could study that scholastically too. I am just a dork,but i am def one of a kind and as a writer i love word play and words that have letters that are hardly ever used-especially X and Z-especially Z. I was just trying to be witty. it kinda upset me,but i let it go-my skin is MUCH thicker these days. i love my user name. i love being called skillz-prob bc i've had nicknames throughout my life...skeeta,Toole(last name),carebear,scary kerri,woobie,woopie,crash,ect... and now skillz. idk-ppl jst like to give me nicknames. this time w/o knowing,i gave myself my own.
anyway...life is a garden,so DIG IT!!! lol 
i'm high.
skillz


----------



## the toad

Who can guess why I picked "chemically insane"?


----------



## snafu

Cuz you like chemicals?


----------



## gavatron@oz

How are we all bl'ers... 

After a hefty effort in ripping the gorilla off my back,which included total withdrawal from society, saying goodbye to many,most ,almost all of my friends( as they all use)a move away from my old haunt(5000km's away)  and even a self induced ban on bluelight,  i ca finally say that i have beaten my struggle with Tina....

New job,new place, new life.... One which i had forgotten how to live without copious ammounts of amphet..  Lifes dull as shit tbh. But it was getting,and would've got very  interesting if i hadnt hit the nail on the head when i did. Wish i had the word 'moderation' in my vocabulary back then. Oh well , if you cant be good, then be good at being bad...

Hope everyones doing well, keeping in touch with reality.. On the same note though, i hope youve all ben getting loose too and escaping it.......

Anyone ever hear from TOS?


----------



## the toad

Pretty much... 

chemistry, and the idea that I enjoy consuming certain chems

Then I also have interest in psychology and communication, especially the "insanity" of television, religion, politics etc

So yea lol


----------



## JoshE

*gavatron@oz* Dude, I was fucking wondering where you went!

So glad you're back man..Defiantly missed your posts  Man, about your life, if you ever need to rage/talk shit or let some steam off, send me a PM man 

As for TOS, he's gone for good. That's all we can really say on that subject


----------



## JoshE

Lol, Who can guess why i chose my name? .......8)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE...how do make word bold manually? the header functions are not in my post window or PM window.

also...do you know how to manually type in "insert link"-you know how I link the youtube vids to the title of the song instead of posting the link below. 
It's just tidier!!! are your "word functions" so to speak missing??? 
also I can't quote multiple posts...are you having any problems w/ that?


if anyone else knows...spill it.

Hey gavatron@oz.....CI......and Thiz.   skillz


----------



## gavatron@oz

Hey Joshe, cheers for the support.. I ended up over where you live.. But i come and go working on offshore oil and gas rigs, fucken landed on my feet and hit the ground fucken running.. Work was never a drama tho, but glad as fuck to have got good work away from the gold coast.. 

One word for you joshe, mining.. Theres some serious brass to be made. Though i'm suprised my urine sample didnt start smoking in the form of meth vapour at the  start... Drug tests everytime i go to a rig. So the incentive of good money helped kick the pipe.

Whats new with you... 

Hope TOS is doing well.. Wherever he is. Fucken champion, had alot of time for him. And he put up with alot of rants on my behalf,lol. Alot of which i put you through to.. 

CHEMINSANE -SKILLS-LeCapitán-Nuttynuts-PISSPOTNROCK-SOUNDSYSTEMOO, how are we all? Theres many ive forgotten there..


----------



## the toad

Yes skillz... all of that...  I miss the link text insert most but the quotes are moreof a pain too... especially if your typing much cuz you have to keep scrolling to find your place... but I'm also usually on my phone... its not an issue on my pc...


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey skillz, been a long time.!

How you been? Still as friendly and entertaining as ever. I like the way you roll...

JOSHe- U end uo getting the ink you planned?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gavatron@oz said:


> hey skillz, been a long time.!
> 
> How you been? Still as friendly and entertaining as ever. I like the way you roll...
> 
> JOSHe- U end uo getting the ink you planned?


 
Word! we hit it off right from the start. you gonna stick around this time or are you gonna disappear on us/me  again??? I missed you!
I feel you about Tina. I was mainlining the shit out of it for over a year-as well as opiates. I got off both and so can you!!!
I am always here if you need to talk. Seriously-I totally understand where you are.
MUCH peace and love.....................................skliiz


----------



## the toad

That's awesome... glad you made it happen... I did sorta a similar thing to get off the smack... excellent work brother 



gavatron@oz said:


> How are we all bl'ers...
> 
> After a hefty effort in ripping the gorilla off my back,which included total withdrawal from society, saying goodbye to many,most ,almost all of my friends( as they all use)a move away from my old haunt(5000km's away)  and even a self induced ban on bluelight,  i ca finally say that i have beaten my struggle with Tina....
> 
> New job,new place, new life.... One which i had forgotten how to live without copious ammounts of amphet..  Lifes dull as shit tbh. But it was getting,and would've got very  interesting if i hadnt hit the nail on the head when i did. Wish i had the word 'moderation' in my vocabulary back then. Oh well , if you cant be good, then be good at being bad...
> 
> Hope everyones doing well, keeping in touch with reality.. On the same note though, i hope youve all ben getting loose too and escaping it.......
> 
> Anyone ever hear from TOS?


----------



## JoshE

*Gav*, Ill send you a PM later with whats going and such but basically been busting my balls to get into the mines..Recently updated my resume and spent most of last night sending them off to various employers..Wish me luck haha 

As for the ink, Nah man..Still keen as though, but i might wait until I'm earning some serious coin.


----------



## the toad

I'm doing pretty good skillz... cept its past my bedtime lol 

Goodnight skills, gav, joshe, anyone else :D


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> JoshE...how do make word bold manually? the header functions are not in my post window or PM window.
> 
> also...do you know how to manually type in "insert link"-you know how I link the youtube vids to the title of the song instead of posting the link below.
> It's just tidier!!! are your "word functions" so to speak missing???
> also I can't quote multiple posts...are you having any problems w/ that?
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone else knows...spill it.
> 
> Hey gavatron@oz.....CI......and Thiz.   skillz



Hai skillz 

All your options should be just above the quick reply box..They look like this:






Otherwise if that's still not there, the codes to add them in manually are down the bottom of each page under BB Code.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Hai skillz
> 
> All your options should be just above the quick reply box..They look like this:


 
mine are missing!


----------



## JoshE

Chemically Insane said:


> I'm doing pretty good skillz... cept its past my bedtime lol
> 
> Goodnight skills, gav, joshe, anyone else :D



Night dude, take it easy mate


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Hai skillz
> 
> All your options should be just above the quick reply box..They look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise if that's still not there, the codes to add them in manually are down the bottom of each page under BB Code.


 
word!!! thank you. any idea why mine are gone or how to get them back?


----------



## gavatron@oz

good stuff joshe, thank you all for the well wishes and support.

Skillz- i'll stick around, but in small doses,lol. For some fucked up reason,and im sure some of you can relate,but i get overexcited,(if thats the word) when on bluelight and it scars me almost.

Sure im not the first and definately not the last to feel that. Its still touch and go for me so i gotta be vigilant.

JOSHe, i'll keep my ears peeled if i hear of anything. For the sort of coin being offered, you think good and proper about if, more so when( lmao) you get on it.

Chem insane- thanks for the well wishes. Any sailing with your brother? Excuse my memory if you have no idea about what im talking about. May be someone else.


----------



## JoshE

*Skillz* Not sure aye, Tommy is helping you out 

No worries *Gav*! Be sure to stick around mate, and i appreciate you keeping your ears open  Seriously aye, thanks.


----------



## gavatron@oz

the place im working at is getting bigger,and may be looking at more employees.they'll train you too,there $5-6000 in courses first two weeks. And its working all over the world. 

Let you know,like i said. But theres alot of opprtunity over here in WA! So keep looking. All the best.

GOODNIGHT and Thanks to you ALL,had a big day in the sand pit.


----------



## JoshE

Thanks man, defiantly keen 

Night man, take it easy


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Where is everybody???


----------



## the toad

Gavatron... I wentt sailing about a month and a half ago with him... pretty uneventful... very light day... ill probably try to get out again soon... its getting to be the windy season around here 

Hey skillz... how is the ankle doing? 

Josh, captain, nutty, anybone else... what's crackin? how is everyones weekend going?

I'm just doing stuff around my place... not much tho... slept in till almost 11 then a little gardening and now just smoking some herb and playing my guitar outside in a nice afternoon breeze


----------



## JoshE

Hey guys! Just woke up..It's 8:05 Sunday morning and it's looking to be a nice Sunny, Spring day 

How are you guys?

PS: It's time for a new social thread name soon...any suggestions?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Team WalmartGreeters want you to join us in the NMI Social!
or...
NMI Social:skillz is turning 35,let's tell her she is still young even though she is OLD!

or...

NMI Social-bullshit with the best.

or...

NMI Social: skillz is old vs. she is also nuts!

i suck at social titles...i'm just fackin' round!


----------



## JoshE

NMI Social Vs: JoshE has the skillz for Swerlz to become Captain" 

lolololol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*JoshE,my man!!!* NICE title for the next social!!! I like it!!! very nice! For someone so long winded and witty,you would think that social titles would be easy for me. but some reason, I SUCK at it.

It's crazy that it's Sunday AM where you are and it's Saturday night here. So if you flew here to the US it would be like going back in time-well except for the fact that I bet that is a long flight. do you know how long of a flight it is? I have never flown anywhere-except w/ Mollie,Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds and that super fungi-i.e. The Fun Guy! 
you fly a good bit,right? does it ever scare you?


----------



## JoshE

I love flying! I always wanted to be a pilot but don't have the brains for it unfortunately  Where i am on the West Coast of Australia, It's such a short travel to S.E Asia (i love S.E Asia btw). A flight from Perth to Singapore is around 5 hours, get off at Singapore, then its another 3 hour flight to Phuket (Thailand) or you can fly straight from Perth to Bali (Indonesia) in 4 hours.

We're a close to that side of the world but I'm sure to get to where you are, I would have to fly across Australia to Sydney or Melbourne, then connect on a joining flight to America. Pretty sure it's close to a 20 hour flight or something 

I love heights so flying doesn't scare me at all..the only thing i don't like is there is never enough leg room..Since I'm nearly 7ft tall, being comfortable on a plane can be difficult at times.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

holy shit!!! you are almost 7ft tall??? lucky! I am 5' 2".....5' 3" now that I have a new walking boot!!! whoo-hoo!!! they set my crutches to 5' 3" and i felt so tall!!

I don't mind heights-I've bungee jumped before and flown through the air on a rope swing that takes you about 30 ft above the Savannah River when you let go at the right time! And i've dove off a rather high bridge into the Augusta Canal while tripping my ass off on some KILLER micro dot.
  man, i miss those days of skipping school,getting fucked up and then swinging into the river and diving into the lake and canal from the highest points i could find. I LOVE the feel of flying through the air-and falling. 

they once cut me off at Six Flags from the "Free Fall" ride bc it was a slow day-no lines and I went 7 times in a row on the "Free Fall". My face was all red...like all the blood in my body had been forced into my face. after about an hour they let me ride it a cpl more times. 

how weird is that??? I love all those things but am TERRIFIED of ever flying on a plane. I'd have to be xanaxed the fuck out my 1st flight for sure.


----------



## JoshE

Being 7ft sounds awesome, but trust me, it can be a pain in the ass..Trying to find pants that have the length..etc etc..Plus some times at shopping centers, you have the short elderly people asking "Excuse me dear, Can you please reach up there and get the orange juice" I'm like yea "No worries", then they go on saying that i should be playing basketball..which i hate to be honest haha.

Flying is awesome, being high is awesome too  Skydiving and Bungee Jumping are defiantly on my to do list


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

I SO want to sky dive...I just have to get past the fear of the plane! lol...one day,I WILL JUMP OUT OF AN AIRPLANE AND SKYDIVE!!! man,can yo imagine...that has to be at the top of the list of adrenaline highs. 

FACK!!! now i want to get out of this room,this house...but alas,I am stuck. That is why I am always on Bluelight!!! It makes me feel like I have a life-even if it is in cyberspace!


----------



## JoshE

I'm sure once you start to feel better, you'll be up and about in no time  Skydiving would be close to the top of adrenaline highs, but Base Jumping takes the No.1 spot imo  Those guys and girls have HUGE balls.


----------



## gavatron@oz

afternoon all,

U seriously that tall joshe?? U tall lanky fucker,lol... Thats fucken huge. Biggest down size is it would make the old fella look small. ( just taking the piss) 

anyone need a lingo translation for that?

Best bit about west oz is how close indo is. 4 hrs, $1000 and a week of endless reefs to surf, cheap ass food and even cheaper beer. Look out for the banchongs  (ladyboyz) 

Have to fly down to oz skillz..

Chem insane- light breeze is a let down,but you kno ou always break something when its on.. Brothers boat though,so i guess your laughing even in that case.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Anyone speak to nutty today? He been kicked off?

Perhaps a self ban..Nutty ? U Out there.


----------



## JoshE

Gav, The old fella is just fine haha. It defiantly doesn't suffer because of my height  In regards to nutty, let's just say he won't be around for a while...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> PS: It's time for a new social thread name soon...any suggestions?


 
NMI Social - Star Wars Weed - Attack of the Couchlock


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> NMI Social - Star Wars Weed - Attack of the Couchlock



Haha nice man!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Haha nice man!



%)
I want to get some Obi Wan from my dispensary, they also have pre-rolled joints of R2D2.


----------



## JoshE

Haha Star Wars names aye? That's awesome.

I used to have two budgies called Obi Wan Kenobi and Qui-Gon Jinn %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My favorite so far is Vader OG.

It has a really good taste/smell, while also having huge buds, huge crystals, and amazing tactile sensations.


----------



## JoshE

LOL Vader OG, Sounds good  

I wish i was still smoking dope! I haven't touched it in over 12 months  The Career path I'm keen on going down requires you to give urine samples


----------



## gavatron@oz

hello gntlemen, JOSHe.. Just having a giggle mate, at seven foot tall old mate should be the length of my forearm .. You can kiss smoking weed goodbye with the new career goals. Even in urine its 2-4 weeks,pending saturation. Blood up to 6 cos of fat cells storing THC. Bit of careful planning and some other finer pleasures in life can still be enjoyed though.no good about Nutty. You guys are moderators,so im sure you know more than me. But i remember he would get pretty loose on here. Said some funny shit.

CAPTAIN H-been a long time mate. Last time wespoke you were nearing your move to Cali? I think here anyway? Hope all is well. Keeping fit still ?


----------



## JoshE

LOL! Hey dude,

I'm more like 6ft 7 but still taller than most people  Yea i haven't touched pot in almost 12 months so i should be good to go  Seriously want to get up there asap..Keen on getting a house etc etc.

How was your day man? I'm going to create the new NMI Social thread once this reaches 1000 posts so bare with me


----------



## JoshE

New Social Thread can be found here.


----------

